# Meanwhile, in fdr's Concentration Camps....



## Unkotare

Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.  


Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion


http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/


"Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.

A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.

A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."


----------



## Unkotare

"Today, we call them”internment camps.” A more accurate term would be “concentration camps.” They were called exactly that by then-President Roosevelt as he confidently endorsed them. The name “enemy alien internment camps” was also used to describe these centers.

The modern wording stems from how they weren’t the vicious death campsexperienced in Europe, which is how most people view concentration camps today. Internees enjoyed weddings, gardening, painting, sports, clubs, and even newspapers. There were no gas chambers. Inmates were not doomed to genocide.

Still, “internment camp” doesn’t do justice to the horrors experienced within them. Japanese Americans were uprooted from their homes and treated like criminals. They experienced enormous loss. They suffered great physical and emotional trauma. A racial minority was concentrated in specific areas for the security of the nation, imprisoned in deplorable conditions, and stripped of their dignity. They were living in concentration camps."


----------



## DarkFury

*Stage one.....Plantations
Stage two.....Reservations
Stage three....Internment camps
Stage four.....FEMA camps

Can you really NOT see the progression of slavery?
*


----------



## depotoo

In December 1944 Public Proclamation number 21, which became effective in January 1945, allowed internees to return to their homes. The effects of internment affected all those involved. Some saw the camps as concentration camps and a violation of the writ of Habeas Corpus, others though, saw internment as a necessary result of Pearl Harbor. At the end of the war some remained in the US and rebuilt their lives, others though were unforgiving and returned to Japan.

From historyonthenet

There were more than 140,000 white prisoners in Japanese prisoner of war camps. Of these, one in three died from starvation, work, punishments or from diseases for which there were no medicines to treat.

Prisoners of the Japanese found themselves in camps in Japan, Taiwan, Singapore and other Japanese-occupied countries.

Prisoner of war camps in Japan housed both capture military personnel and civilians who had been in the East before the outbreak of war.


----------



## depotoo

Almost 47,000 of 140,000 died in Japanese camps.  1862 died in US internment camps of 120,000.


----------



## depotoo

The US government suppressed for months the first eyewitness accounts of the 1942 Bataan death march in the Philippines on which so many captured American GIs perished, and news of the beheadings of shot-down aircrew.

Read more: Beheaded at whim and worked to death Japan s repugnant treatment of Allied PoWs Daily Mail Online






The Japanese maltreated captives as a matter of policy, not necessity. The casual sadism was so widespread, that it must be considered institutional.

There were so many arbitrary beheadings, clubbings and bayonetings that it is impossible to dismiss these as unauthorised initiatives by individual officers and men.




I don't condone the internment camps, but I also was not alive to hear of the beheadings, etc. of our men over in Japan.  I do know the rage I have felt of those beheaded and burned alive  by ISIS.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."


As the most famous jap I know george tekai says, "oh my"

Have you heard how the japs Russians and German treated their prisoners?

I understand those were Americans but they were also the enemy. America wasn't as liberal and tolerant as it is now. Today we don't lock up Arabs but we do monitor non Americans phones and emails. Hell, they probably spy on all of us.

If Arabs started suicide bombing in America I wonder how we would react. How would you?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> As the most famous jap I know ...





The word is "Japanese," you idiot.


----------



## guno

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."
> 
> 
> 
> As the most famous jap I know george tekai says, "oh my"
> 
> Have you heard how the japs Russians and German treated their prisoners?
> 
> I understand those were Americans but they were also the enemy. America wasn't as liberal and tolerant as it is now. Today we don't lock up Arabs but we do monitor non Americans phones and emails. Hell, they probably spy on all of us.
> 
> If Arabs started suicide bombing in America I wonder how we would react. How would you?
Click to expand...



And at the time we didn't know which nips would do what


----------



## Thunderbird

guno said:


> And at the time we didn't know which nips would do what


More racism from guano.


----------



## Thunderbird

FDR and Pearl Harbor: The Communist Agent Who Caused Pearl Harbor and Global Economic Havoc


----------



## whitehall

Some of the Japanese were legal immigrants and most were American citizens imprisoned because of their ethnicity and it was done under a freaking executive order. It can never be defended but you could almost understand the strategy if all Japanese were incarcerated including Hawaii which was the hotbed for espionage but the Japanese on Hawaii were needed to make coffee for the Navy Admirals so they were not investigated much less imprisoned. That leads us to the actual intent of the order. FDR was a sick man in his 3rd and 4th terms. He may even have suffered a series of strokes which the administration kept secret. So why were Japanese in California targeted for concentration camps while Japanese Americans in the rest of the Country were free? You could make an argument that the FDR administration was filled with sick racist bigots or you could consider that FDR paid back his democrat party real estate speculator supporters in California by forcing the Japanese to sell off their property within 60 days.


----------



## Syriusly

DarkFury said:


> *Stage one.....Plantations
> Stage two.....Reservations
> Stage three....Internment camps
> Stage four.....FEMA camps
> 
> Can you really NOT see the progression of slavery?*



How long have you been locked up in your FEMA camp?


----------



## Syriusly

depotoo said:


> Almost 47,000 of 140,000 died in Japanese camps.  1862 died in US internment camps of 120,000.



Excellent point.

There is no comparison between American and Axis concentration camps when it comes to conditions or how the prisoners were treated.

But- our own concentration camps were wrong- and luckily the United States is mature enough that we recognized that eventually and apologized, and paid reparations to the survivors.

A bit of history that should not be forgotten or repeated.


----------



## MaryL

I know a couple of folks that were confined  in those so called "interment Camps"  during the war. Is that surprising? I don't know FDRs mindset, but he was forced into it by popular demand. The zeitgeist of the time demanded it. Japan kind of pissed off a LOT of people with the Attack on Pearl Harbor...not that that was any excuse to lock up anyone or take away their homes or business and put them in gulags, either. But what is done is done....After 9/11, we aren't doing the same to Muslims, so perhaps things are different now?


----------



## whitehall

MaryL said:


> I know a couple of folks that were confined  in those so called "interment Camps"  during the war. Is that surprising? I don't know FDRs mindset, but he was forced into it by popular demand. The zeitgeist of the time demanded it. Japan kind of pissed off a LOT of people with the Attack on Pearl Harbor...not that that was any excuse to lock up anyone or take away their homes or business and put them in gulags, either. But what is done is done....After 9/11, we aren't doing the same to Muslims, so perhaps things are different now?



We don't dare to accuse the FDR administration of the most egregious violation of human rights, not to mention Constitutional law in U.S. history because "what's done is done"? Surely you FDR defenders must be smarter than that. Maybe pop-culture educated idiots are confused about capturing the enemy on the battlefield or convicting Muslems in a court of law but the U.S never did to Muslems what FDR did to the Japanese and it is insulting to even suggest it.


----------



## MaryL

whitehall said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a couple of folks that were confined  in those so called "interment Camps"  during the war. Is that surprising? I don't know FDRs mindset, but he was forced into it by popular demand. The zeitgeist of the time demanded it. Japan kind of pissed off a LOT of people with the Attack on Pearl Harbor...not that that was any excuse to lock up anyone or take away their homes or business and put them in gulags, either. But what is done is done....After 9/11, we aren't doing the same to Muslims, so perhaps things are different now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't dare to accuse the FDR administration of the most egregious violation of human rights, not to mention Constitutional law in U.S. history because "what's done is done"? Surely you FDR defenders must be smarter than that. Maybe pop-culture educated idiots are confused about capturing the enemy on the battlefield or convicting Muslems in a court of law but the U.S never did to Muslems what FDR did to the Japanese and it is insulting to even suggest it.
Click to expand...

Relax, I hear what you are saying. It wasn't FDR's fault  a large vocal group of Americans that  were angry at the Japanese. Its still boggles my mind that that Italians or Germans weren't treated to the same level of hospitality... But still, I don't fully comprehend the reasoning behind Japanese internment camps. But what are we going to do about it? It's done. And speaking of WWII, today is the 70th anniversary of the defeat of Japan. And their leader WILL NOT apologize for starting the bloody thing. So whos is in denial here?


----------



## Unkotare

H


MaryL said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a couple of folks that were confined  in those so called "interment Camps"  during the war. Is that surprising? I don't know FDRs mindset, but he was forced into it by popular demand. The zeitgeist of the time demanded it. Japan kind of pissed off a LOT of people with the Attack on Pearl Harbor...not that that was any excuse to lock up anyone or take away their homes or business and put them in gulags, either. But what is done is done....After 9/11, we aren't doing the same to Muslims, so perhaps things are different now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't dare to accuse the FDR administration of the most egregious violation of human rights, not to mention Constitutional law in U.S. history because "what's done is done"? Surely you FDR defenders must be smarter than that. Maybe pop-culture educated idiots are confused about capturing the enemy on the battlefield or convicting Muslems in a court of law but the U.S never did to Muslems what FDR did to the Japanese and it is insulting to even suggest it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax, I hear what you are saying. It wasn't FDR's fault  a large vocal group of Americans that  were angry at the Japanese. Its still boggles my mind that that Italians or Germans weren't treated to the same level of hospitality... But still, I don't fully comprehend the reasoning behind Japanese internment camps. But what are we going to do about it? It's done. And speaking of WWII, today is the 70th anniversary of the defeat of Japan. And their leader WILL NOT apologize for starting the bloody thing. So whos is in denial here?
Click to expand...




He did apologize.


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> H
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a couple of folks that were confined  in those so called "interment Camps"  during the war. Is that surprising? I don't know FDRs mindset, but he was forced into it by popular demand. The zeitgeist of the time demanded it. Japan kind of pissed off a LOT of people with the Attack on Pearl Harbor...not that that was any excuse to lock up anyone or take away their homes or business and put them in gulags, either. But what is done is done....After 9/11, we aren't doing the same to Muslims, so perhaps things are different now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't dare to accuse the FDR administration of the most egregious violation of human rights, not to mention Constitutional law in U.S. history because "what's done is done"? Surely you FDR defenders must be smarter than that. Maybe pop-culture educated idiots are confused about capturing the enemy on the battlefield or convicting Muslems in a court of law but the U.S never did to Muslems what FDR did to the Japanese and it is insulting to even suggest it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax, I hear what you are saying. It wasn't FDR's fault  a large vocal group of Americans that  were angry at the Japanese. Its still boggles my mind that that Italians or Germans weren't treated to the same level of hospitality... But still, I don't fully comprehend the reasoning behind Japanese internment camps. But what are we going to do about it? It's done. And speaking of WWII, today is the 70th anniversary of the defeat of Japan. And their leader WILL NOT apologize for starting the bloody thing. So whos is in denial here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Japanese PM Abe did everything BUT apologize.I am looking it up, and nothing. Tap danced around. Not that it would help much. Sorry for starting a war that killed millions, SORRY. Opps. America may have unjustifiably locked up Japanese civilians, but we didn't murder them, as the Imperial Japanese Army killed countless  innocent Chinese and forced Korean and other women as sex slaves for their soldiers. Unit 731 would have made Mengle proud. Sorry, Abe did NOT apologize.
> 
> 
> He did apologize.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryL

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> H
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a couple of folks that were confined  in those so called "interment Camps"  during the war. Is that surprising? I don't know FDRs mindset, but he was forced into it by popular demand. The zeitgeist of the time demanded it. Japan kind of pissed off a LOT of people with the Attack on Pearl Harbor...not that that was any excuse to lock up anyone or take away their homes or business and put them in gulags, either. But what is done is done....After 9/11, we aren't doing the same to Muslims, so perhaps things are different now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't dare to accuse the FDR administration of the most egregious violation of human rights, not to mention Constitutional law in U.S. history because "what's done is done"? Surely you FDR defenders must be smarter than that. Maybe pop-culture educated idiots are confused about capturing the enemy on the battlefield or convicting Muslems in a court of law but the U.S never did to Muslems what FDR did to the Japanese and it is insulting to even suggest it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax, I hear what you are saying. It wasn't FDR's fault  a large vocal group of Americans that  were angry at the Japanese. Its still boggles my mind that that Italians or Germans weren't treated to the same level of hospitality... But still, I don't fully comprehend the reasoning behind Japanese internment camps. But what are we going to do about it? It's done. And speaking of WWII, today is the 70th anniversary of the defeat of Japan. And their leader WILL NOT apologize for starting the bloody thing. So whos is in denial here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Japanese PM Abe did everything BUT apologize.I am looking it up, and nothing. Tap danced around. Not that it would help much. Sorry for starting a war that killed millions, SORRY. Opps. America may have unjustifiably locked up Japanese civilians, but we didn't murder them, as the Imperial Japanese Army killed countless  innocent Chinese and forced Korean and other women as sex slaves for their soldiers. Unit 731 would have made Mengle proud. Sorry, Abe did NOT apologize.
> 
> 
> He did apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> H
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a couple of folks that were confined  in those so called "interment Camps"  during the war. Is that surprising? I don't know FDRs mindset, but he was forced into it by popular demand. The zeitgeist of the time demanded it. Japan kind of pissed off a LOT of people with the Attack on Pearl Harbor...not that that was any excuse to lock up anyone or take away their homes or business and put them in gulags, either. But what is done is done....After 9/11, we aren't doing the same to Muslims, so perhaps things are different now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't dare to accuse the FDR administration of the most egregious violation of human rights, not to mention Constitutional law in U.S. history because "what's done is done"? Surely you FDR defenders must be smarter than that. Maybe pop-culture educated idiots are confused about capturing the enemy on the battlefield or convicting Muslems in a court of law but the U.S never did to Muslems what FDR did to the Japanese and it is insulting to even suggest it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax, I hear what you are saying. It wasn't FDR's fault  a large vocal group of Americans that  were angry at the Japanese. Its still boggles my mind that that Italians or Germans weren't treated to the same level of hospitality... But still, I don't fully comprehend the reasoning behind Japanese internment camps. But what are we going to do about it? It's done. And speaking of WWII, today is the 70th anniversary of the defeat of Japan. And their leader WILL NOT apologize for starting the bloody thing. So whos is in denial here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did apologize.
Click to expand...

Your source, please.


----------



## MaryL

H? I am waiting. I google this, I hear summaries of  PM Abe's speech, and  nobody as of yet concures with you. His  speech was, by most lights, a weak anti war speech, not a rousing and emotional  "JAPAN and/or it's leadership hardily and sincerely deeply regrets our past  military transgressions that precipitated WWII". No, what did he apologize for, again? What?


----------



## Unkotare

"H"?


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> H
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a couple of folks that were confined  in those so called "interment Camps"  during the war. Is that surprising? I don't know FDRs mindset, but he was forced into it by popular demand. The zeitgeist of the time demanded it. Japan kind of pissed off a LOT of people with the Attack on Pearl Harbor...not that that was any excuse to lock up anyone or take away their homes or business and put them in gulags, either. But what is done is done....After 9/11, we aren't doing the same to Muslims, so perhaps things are different now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't dare to accuse the FDR administration of the most egregious violation of human rights, not to mention Constitutional law in U.S. history because "what's done is done"? Surely you FDR defenders must be smarter than that. Maybe pop-culture educated idiots are confused about capturing the enemy on the battlefield or convicting Muslems in a court of law but the U.S never did to Muslems what FDR did to the Japanese and it is insulting to even suggest it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax, I hear what you are saying. It wasn't FDR's fault  a large vocal group of Americans that  were angry at the Japanese. Its still boggles my mind that that Italians or Germans weren't treated to the same level of hospitality... But still, I don't fully comprehend the reasoning behind Japanese internment camps. But what are we going to do about it? It's done. And speaking of WWII, today is the 70th anniversary of the defeat of Japan. And their leader WILL NOT apologize for starting the bloody thing. So whos is in denial here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Japanese PM Abe did everything BUT apologize.I am looking it up, and nothing. Tap danced around. Not that it would help much. Sorry for starting a war that killed millions, SORRY. Opps. America may have unjustifiably locked up Japanese civilians, but we didn't murder them, as the Imperial Japanese Army killed countless  innocent Chinese and forced Korean and other women as sex slaves for their soldiers. Unit 731 would have made Mengle proud. Sorry, Abe did NOT apologize.
> 
> 
> He did apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> H
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a couple of folks that were confined  in those so called "interment Camps"  during the war. Is that surprising? I don't know FDRs mindset, but he was forced into it by popular demand. The zeitgeist of the time demanded it. Japan kind of pissed off a LOT of people with the Attack on Pearl Harbor...not that that was any excuse to lock up anyone or take away their homes or business and put them in gulags, either. But what is done is done....After 9/11, we aren't doing the same to Muslims, so perhaps things are different now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't dare to accuse the FDR administration of the most egregious violation of human rights, not to mention Constitutional law in U.S. history because "what's done is done"? Surely you FDR defenders must be smarter than that. Maybe pop-culture educated idiots are confused about capturing the enemy on the battlefield or convicting Muslems in a court of law but the U.S never did to Muslems what FDR did to the Japanese and it is insulting to even suggest it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax, I hear what you are saying. It wasn't FDR's fault  a large vocal group of Americans that  were angry at the Japanese. Its still boggles my mind that that Italians or Germans weren't treated to the same level of hospitality... But still, I don't fully comprehend the reasoning behind Japanese internment camps. But what are we going to do about it? It's done. And speaking of WWII, today is the 70th anniversary of the defeat of Japan. And their leader WILL NOT apologize for starting the bloody thing. So whos is in denial here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your source, please.
Click to expand...





"“On the 70th anniversary of the end of the war, I bow my head deeply before the souls of all those who perished both at home and abroad,”

“I express my feelings of profound grief and my eternal, sincere condolences.”

“We have engraved in our hearts the histories of suffering of the people in Asia as our neighbors: those in Southeast Asian countries such as Indonesia and the Philippines, and Taiwan, the Republic of Korea and China, among others,”

“We must never forget that there were women behind the battlefields whose honor and dignity were severely injured,”

"Upon the innocent people did our country inflict immeasurable
damage and suffering. History is harsh. What is done cannot be
undone. Each and every one of them had his or her life, dream, and
beloved family. When I squarely contemplate this obvious fact, even
now, I find myself speechless and my heart is rent with the utmost
grief."

"Japan has repeatedly expressed the feelings of deep remorse and
heartfelt apology for its actions during the war...Such position articulated by the previous cabinets will remain
unshakable into the future."


----------



## Vandalshandle

The internment camps were wrong.

However, the times were such that something like this was no real surprise. First, there was the sneak attack on Pear Harbor, before a declaration of war, which was unprecedented in the USA by a civilized country. Second, and perhaps more serious, was the fact that Japan never signed the Geneva Convention, which, to their way of thinking, allowed the Japanese to do anything they wanted to do with prisoners of war. I suspect that the internment camps was an ill conceived plan to hold them hostage, in hopes that they would treat our captured better. Of course, it had no impact. The USA was also deeply concerned about spying, especially on the West Coast, where for almost a year after the war began, it was seriously considered an invasion target by the Japanese. However, I am at a loss as to why these people were still held, even after a Japanese-American battle unit was dispatched to Italy, where they became the most decorated unit in WW2. It would seem to me, that, their willingness to serve was proof enough of their loyalty.


----------



## Unkotare

Vandalshandle said:


> First, there was the sneak attack on Pear Harbor, before a declaration of war, which was unprecedented in the USA by a civilized country. ....




????????????


----------



## Vandalshandle

Unkotare said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, there was the sneak attack on Pear Harbor, before a declaration of war, which was unprecedented in the USA by a civilized country. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????????????
Click to expand...


I'm not sure that I know what your question is, but the Japanese declaration of war was delivered after the attack had begun, because of various delays experienced by the Japanese diplomats in delivering it. If they had delivered it half an hour earlier, it would not have made anything better for the USA, but, at least the Japanese would have been able to claim that they declared war before attacking. It was a major psychological blunder on their part.


----------



## Unkotare

Vandalshandle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, there was the sneak attack on Pear Harbor, before a declaration of war, which was unprecedented in the USA by a civilized country. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that I know what your question is, but the Japanese declaration of war was delivered after the attack had begun, because of various delays experienced by the Japanese diplomats in delivering it. If they had delivered it half an hour earlier, it would not have made anything better for the USA, but, at least the Japanese would have been able to claim that they declared war before attacking. It was a major psychological blunder on their part.
Click to expand...







The fighting of almost every war began before an official declaration thereof.


----------



## pismoe

japs sneak attack was finally met with good force when the japs lost Nagasaki and Hiroshima and were forced to surrender unconditionally ' unkatore' .


----------



## Unkotare

"Japanese"


----------



## pismoe

so no big deal , japs started the war , japs lost the war in pretty spectacular fashion .  I sure don't want an apology as that's just weasel words , politically correct words and I have no use for that kinda apology no matter if it was given or not given 'unkatore' .


----------



## Unkotare

Some people have trouble with spelling, others have trouble with a lack of character.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Unkotare said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, there was the sneak attack on Pear Harbor, before a declaration of war, which was unprecedented in the USA by a civilized country. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that I know what your question is, but the Japanese declaration of war was delivered after the attack had begun, because of various delays experienced by the Japanese diplomats in delivering it. If they had delivered it half an hour earlier, it would not have made anything better for the USA, but, at least the Japanese would have been able to claim that they declared war before attacking. It was a major psychological blunder on their part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fighting of almost every war began before an official declaration thereof.
Click to expand...


It had never happened involving the United states of American before. Frankly, it was a pretty effective move on the part of the Japanese, but it unified the US to a single common outrage.


----------



## Unkotare

Vandalshandle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, there was the sneak attack on Pear Harbor, before a declaration of war, which was unprecedented in the USA by a civilized country. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that I know what your question is, but the Japanese declaration of war was delivered after the attack had begun, because of various delays experienced by the Japanese diplomats in delivering it. If they had delivered it half an hour earlier, it would not have made anything better for the USA, but, at least the Japanese would have been able to claim that they declared war before attacking. It was a major psychological blunder on their part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fighting of almost every war began before an official declaration thereof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It had never happened involving the United states of American before.
Click to expand...



Of course it had.


----------



## Unkotare

Mixed world reaction to Abe s WWII statement Japan Today Japan News and Discussion


----------



## Vandalshandle

Unkotare said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, there was the sneak attack on Pear Harbor, before a declaration of war, which was unprecedented in the USA by a civilized country. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that I know what your question is, but the Japanese declaration of war was delivered after the attack had begun, because of various delays experienced by the Japanese diplomats in delivering it. If they had delivered it half an hour earlier, it would not have made anything better for the USA, but, at least the Japanese would have been able to claim that they declared war before attacking. It was a major psychological blunder on their part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fighting of almost every war began before an official declaration thereof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It had never happened involving the United states of American before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it had.
Click to expand...


Would that have been the War of 1812,The Mexican War,  the Spanish/American War, or WW1?


----------



## Unkotare

Vandalshandle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that I know what your question is, but the Japanese declaration of war was delivered after the attack had begun, because of various delays experienced by the Japanese diplomats in delivering it. If they had delivered it half an hour earlier, it would not have made anything better for the USA, but, at least the Japanese would have been able to claim that they declared war before attacking. It was a major psychological blunder on their part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fighting of almost every war began before an official declaration thereof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It had never happened involving the United states of American before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would that have been the War of 1812,The Mexican War,  the Spanish/American War, or WW1?
Click to expand...




Yes. Congratulations on your Google.


----------



## MaryL

Brilliant! More politicical obfuscation. He in no way admits to Japan's  culpability, let alone apologizes for ACTULY starting the war. No one in the media or anywhere else  buys that as an "apology". Wrong. As usual.  You never cease to amaze me to what level BS you will espouse as truth


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Brilliant! More politicical obfuscation. He in no way admits to Japan's  culpability, let alone apologizes for ACTULY starting the war. No one in the media or anywhere else  buys that as an "apology". Wrong. As usual.  You never cease to amaze me to what level BS you will espouse as truth





Read the quotes, instead of merely posting prepared comments reflecting your prejudice.


----------



## MaryL

Fix the quotes? Japan started WII Fix the quot


Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant! More politicical obfuscation. He in no way admits to Japan's  culpability, let alone apologizes for ACTULY starting the war. No one in the media or anywhere else  buys that as an "apology". Wrong. As usual.  You never cease to amaze me to what level BS you will espouse as truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the quotes, instead of merely posting prepared comments reflecting your prejudice.
Click to expand...

You mean submit to your viewpoint, as a martial artist, you want your opponent to submit.  You use any tactic you can to overcome your opponent. I would hope I would stand against putting Japanese in camps if I had lived at the time (people did, ya know) and that pitiful excuse of a speech Abe made  won't make up for anything.  Japan was wrong , and you damned well know it.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Fix the quotes? Japan started WII Fix the quot
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant! More politicical obfuscation. He in no way admits to Japan's  culpability, let alone apologizes for ACTULY starting the war. No one in the media or anywhere else  buys that as an "apology". Wrong. As usual.  You never cease to amaze me to what level BS you will espouse as truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the quotes, instead of merely posting prepared comments reflecting your prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was wrong , and you damned well know it.
Click to expand...




Abe would not disagree with you.


----------



## gipper

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."
> 
> 
> 
> As the most famous jap I know george tekai says, "oh my"
> 
> Have you heard how the japs Russians and German treated their prisoners?
> 
> I understand those were Americans but they were also the enemy. America wasn't as liberal and tolerant as it is now. Today we don't lock up Arabs but we do monitor non Americans phones and emails. Hell, they probably spy on all of us.
> 
> If Arabs started suicide bombing in America I wonder how we would react. How would you?
Click to expand...

So are your posts outlining Japanese atroscities an effort to justify FDR's?


----------



## guno

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> As the most famous jap I know ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word is "Japanese," you idiot.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fix the quotes? Japan started WII Fix the quot
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant! More politicical obfuscation. He in no way admits to Japan's  culpability, let alone apologizes for ACTULY starting the war. No one in the media or anywhere else  buys that as an "apology". Wrong. As usual.  You never cease to amaze me to what level BS you will espouse as truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the quotes, instead of merely posting prepared comments reflecting your prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was wrong , and you damned well know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abe would not disagree with you.
Click to expand...

That's a start, Japan got punished  during the saturation bombings of Tokyo. Killed more people than Dresden or Hiroshima. Germany and Japan the paid   price of their agression


Unkotare said:


> Some people have trouble with spelling, others have trouble with a lack of character.


You left out the most important topic. Comprehension . But you nit pick silly  things. Forest for the trees, you miss a lot here, boyo. Japan started the war, and they can't apologize enough, and they aren't so far,  you silly ditz. You got the point, Jesus.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> they can't apologize enough....





Try reading them ALL this time:

List of war apology statements issued by Japan - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fix the quotes? Japan started WII Fix the quot
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant! More politicical obfuscation. He in no way admits to Japan's  culpability, let alone apologizes for ACTULY starting the war. No one in the media or anywhere else  buys that as an "apology". Wrong. As usual.  You never cease to amaze me to what level BS you will espouse as truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the quotes, instead of merely posting prepared comments reflecting your prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was wrong , and you damned well know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abe would not disagree with you.
Click to expand...

Japan was invading  other countries from 1933 on. Burma, Korea onto China Wow. America stopped funding Japan, which pissed them of to the point they attacked us at Pearl Harbor. Sneak attack. What reason did Japan have for this? Long term comprehension, spelling and grammar optional. Japan was an international menace, killed millions, started the war in the pacific. Saying "We are sorry", priceless.


----------



## Unkotare

What the hell are you even talking about now?


----------



## whitehall

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fix the quotes? Japan started WII Fix the quot
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant! More politicical obfuscation. He in no way admits to Japan's  culpability, let alone apologizes for ACTULY starting the war. No one in the media or anywhere else  buys that as an "apology". Wrong. As usual.  You never cease to amaze me to what level BS you will espouse as truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the quotes, instead of merely posting prepared comments reflecting your prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was wrong , and you damned well know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abe would not disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was invading  other countries from 1933 on. Burma, Korea onto China Wow. America stopped funding Japan, which pissed them of to the point they attacked us at Pearl Harbor. Sneak attack. What reason did Japan have for this? Long term comprehension, spelling and grammar optional. Japan was an international menace, killed millions, started the war in the pacific. Saying "We are sorry", priceless.
Click to expand...


Citing Japanese atrocities is not a defense for placing innocent Americans in concentration camps. How can allegedly educated Americans possibly promote that idiotic argument? You could almost understand rounding up all the Japanese on Hawaii but they didn't. FDR's executive order only put middle class hard working Japanese American citizens in jail in California. It's unbelievable that the same people who are adamant about so-called "sanctuary cities" for illegal aliens would defend FDR's order to incarcerate American citizens.


----------



## MaryL

rs.g jvj./xzv'jxasdv


whitehall said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fix the quotes? Japan started WII Fix the quot
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant! More politicical obfuscation. He in no way admits to Japan's  culpability, let alone apologizes for ACTULY starting the war. No one in the media or anywhere else  buys that as an "apology". Wrong. As usual.  You never cease to amaze me to what level BS you will espouse as truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the quotes, instead of merely posting prepared comments reflecting your prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was wrong , and you damned well know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abe would not disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was invading  other countries from 1933 on. Burma, Korea onto China Wow. America stopped funding Japan, which pissed them of to the point they attacked us at Pearl Harbor. Sneak attack. What reason did Japan have for this? Long term comprehension, spelling and grammar optional. Japan was an international menace, killed millions, started the war in the pacific. Saying "We are sorry", priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Citing Japanese atrocities is not a defense for placing innocent Americans in concentration camps. How can allegedly educated Americans possibly promote that idiotic argument? You could almost understand rounding up all the Japanese on Hawaii but they didn't. FDR's executive order only put middle class hard working Japanese American citizens in jail in California. It's unbelievable that the same people who are adamant about so-called "sanctuary cities" for illegal aliens would defend FDR's order to incarcerate American citizens.
Click to expand...

 I  people am not inferring that, kiddo.  Japan basically started the war. No reason  to lock up innocent people that happened to Japanese, I agree all way around. Forgiveness, it's a hard thing to do.


----------



## whitehall

MaryL said:


> rs.g jvj./xzv'jxasdv
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fix the quotes? Japan started WII Fix the quot
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the quotes, instead of merely posting prepared comments reflecting your prejudice.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was wrong , and you damned well know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abe would not disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was invading  other countries from 1933 on. Burma, Korea onto China Wow. America stopped funding Japan, which pissed them of to the point they attacked us at Pearl Harbor. Sneak attack. What reason did Japan have for this? Long term comprehension, spelling and grammar optional. Japan was an international menace, killed millions, started the war in the pacific. Saying "We are sorry", priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Citing Japanese atrocities is not a defense for placing innocent Americans in concentration camps. How can allegedly educated Americans possibly promote that idiotic argument? You could almost understand rounding up all the Japanese on Hawaii but they didn't. FDR's executive order only put middle class hard working Japanese American citizens in jail in California. It's unbelievable that the same people who are adamant about so-called "sanctuary cities" for illegal aliens would defend FDR's order to incarcerate American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I  people am not inferring that, kiddo.  Japan basically started the war. No reason  to lock up innocent people that happened to Japanese, I agree all way around. Forgiveness, it's a hard thing to do.
Click to expand...


This is a discussion about historic events. Find the ethics/religion forum for forgiveness. It used to be a stimulating exercise to argue over generals and strategies and military battles as well as political administrations on both sides of the isle. The winning side writes the history books and somehow emotion gets in the way of a logical argument when certain legends are under scrutiny.


----------



## gipper

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fix the quotes? Japan started WII Fix the quot
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant! More politicical obfuscation. He in no way admits to Japan's  culpability, let alone apologizes for ACTULY starting the war. No one in the media or anywhere else  buys that as an "apology". Wrong. As usual.  You never cease to amaze me to what level BS you will espouse as truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the quotes, instead of merely posting prepared comments reflecting your prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was wrong , and you damned well know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abe would not disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a start, Japan got punished  during the saturation bombings of Tokyo. Killed more people than Dresden or Hiroshima. Germany and Japan the paid   price of their agression
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have trouble with spelling, others have trouble with a lack of character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left out the most important topic. Comprehension . But you nit pick silly  things. Forest for the trees, you miss a lot here, boyo. Japan started the war, and they can't apologize enough, and they aren't so far,  you silly ditz. You got the point, Jesus.
Click to expand...

So again, since Japan's government and military committed aggression and atrocities, the American government and military can murder Japanese civilians on a vast scale....that is your conclusion.

Blood lust!


----------



## sealybobo

whitehall said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fix the quotes? Japan started WII Fix the quot
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant! More politicical obfuscation. He in no way admits to Japan's  culpability, let alone apologizes for ACTULY starting the war. No one in the media or anywhere else  buys that as an "apology". Wrong. As usual.  You never cease to amaze me to what level BS you will espouse as truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the quotes, instead of merely posting prepared comments reflecting your prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was wrong , and you damned well know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abe would not disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was invading  other countries from 1933 on. Burma, Korea onto China Wow. America stopped funding Japan, which pissed them of to the point they attacked us at Pearl Harbor. Sneak attack. What reason did Japan have for this? Long term comprehension, spelling and grammar optional. Japan was an international menace, killed millions, started the war in the pacific. Saying "We are sorry", priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Citing Japanese atrocities is not a defense for placing innocent Americans in concentration camps. How can allegedly educated Americans possibly promote that idiotic argument? You could almost understand rounding up all the Japanese on Hawaii but they didn't. FDR's executive order only put middle class hard working Japanese American citizens in jail in California. It's unbelievable that the same people who are adamant about so-called "sanctuary cities" for illegal aliens would defend FDR's order to incarcerate American citizens.
Click to expand...

Who knew where their loyalty was. They thought there emperor was a God. Similar to how repubs felt about Reagan.


----------



## there4eyeM

[/QUOTE] The fighting of almost every war began before an official declaration thereof.[/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE] It had never happened involving the United states of American before. [/QUOTE]


[/QUOTE] Of course it had.[/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE] Would that have been the War of 1812,The Mexican War,  the Spanish/American War, or WW1?[/QUOTE]

These were 'sneak attack' wars?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fix the quotes? Japan started WII Fix the quot
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the quotes, instead of merely posting prepared comments reflecting your prejudice.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was wrong , and you damned well know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abe would not disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was invading  other countries from 1933 on. Burma, Korea onto China Wow. America stopped funding Japan, which pissed them of to the point they attacked us at Pearl Harbor. Sneak attack. What reason did Japan have for this? Long term comprehension, spelling and grammar optional. Japan was an international menace, killed millions, started the war in the pacific. Saying "We are sorry", priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Citing Japanese atrocities is not a defense for placing innocent Americans in concentration camps. How can allegedly educated Americans possibly promote that idiotic argument? You could almost understand rounding up all the Japanese on Hawaii but they didn't. FDR's executive order only put middle class hard working Japanese American citizens in jail in California. It's unbelievable that the same people who are adamant about so-called "sanctuary cities" for illegal aliens would defend FDR's order to incarcerate American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knew where their loyalty was. .
Click to expand...


No Japanese-Americans were convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war (unlike German Americans), and the 442 is still the most highly decorated unit in U.S. Military history. 

Who was really loyal was pretty fucking clear, and it wasn't that scumbag fdr.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

FDR was the Progressives Favorite fascist.

Here's the Poll

Progressives Most Favorite Fascist Evah!

1. FDR
2. Stalin
3. Mao
4. Hitler


----------



## Camp

Citizens wanted internment camps. They were afraid of Japanese sabotage and even a Japanese invasion. The US military commanders responsible for keeping the west coast secure and protecting against sabotage and preparing for possible invasion wanted internment camps. Business interest saw the support for internment camps as a way to profit from removing Japanese from west coast competition and lobbied for interment camps. Politicians pressured Washington DC to satisfy citizen, military and business interest to create and implement internment camps.
FDR had won the election and been inaugurated for his third term on Jan 20. 1941. His issue of Executive Order 9066 on Feb  19, 1942 to create internment camps was based of the recommendations of his military advisers and particularly that of Lt. Gen. DeWitt, commander of the western US forces and responsible for security. Until the military had voiced and and demanded internment both FDR and FBI Director Hoover had opposed it. The military evaluations and predictions of Japanese attempts at invasion and sabotage sealed the fate for the creation of the camps.
The country gave approval and any doubts about the possibility or intent of the Japanese to invade were squashed a few month after the order to implement EO 9066 when the Japanese invaded America with the landing and occupation of Alaska, specifically, the Aleutain Islands of Attu and Kiska. These may have been small and remote islands, but they were American territory and key to controlling Pacific sea transportation routes that would have been needed for a Japanese invasion.


----------



## jon_berzerk

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."
> 
> 
> 
> As the most famous jap I know george tekai says, "oh my"
> 
> Have you heard how the japs Russians and German treated their prisoners?
> 
> I understand those were Americans but they were also the enemy. America wasn't as liberal and tolerant as it is now. Today we don't lock up Arabs but we do monitor non Americans phones and emails. Hell, they probably spy on all of us.
> 
> If Arabs started suicide bombing in America I wonder how we would react. How would you?
Click to expand...


*I understand those were Americans but they were also the enemy.*

really 

you guys will excuse anything 

as long as it furthers the party


----------



## sealybobo

jon_berzerk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."
> 
> 
> 
> As the most famous jap I know george tekai says, "oh my"
> 
> Have you heard how the japs Russians and German treated their prisoners?
> 
> I understand those were Americans but they were also the enemy. America wasn't as liberal and tolerant as it is now. Today we don't lock up Arabs but we do monitor non Americans phones and emails. Hell, they probably spy on all of us.
> 
> If Arabs started suicide bombing in America I wonder how we would react. How would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I understand those were Americans but they were also the enemy.*
> 
> really
> 
> you guys will excuse anything
> 
> as long as it furthers the party
Click to expand...

If Muslims start suicide bombing here we'll round them up too.

If we had the ability to round up jap Americans why can't we do the same with illegal immigrants.

PS. I know what we did to the Jap Americans was wrong


----------



## jon_berzerk

sealybobo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."
> 
> 
> 
> As the most famous jap I know george tekai says, "oh my"
> 
> Have you heard how the japs Russians and German treated their prisoners?
> 
> I understand those were Americans but they were also the enemy. America wasn't as liberal and tolerant as it is now. Today we don't lock up Arabs but we do monitor non Americans phones and emails. Hell, they probably spy on all of us.
> 
> If Arabs started suicide bombing in America I wonder how we would react. How would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I understand those were Americans but they were also the enemy.*
> 
> really
> 
> you guys will excuse anything
> 
> as long as it furthers the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Muslims start suicide bombing here we'll round them up too.
> 
> If we had the ability to round up jap Americans why can't we do the same with illegal immigrants.
> 
> PS. I know what we did to the Jap Americans was wrong
Click to expand...


we have had several radicals terrorizing folks in this country 

no one is talking about rounding them up


----------



## there4eyeM

CrusaderFrank said:


> Progressives Most Favorite Fascist Evah!
> 
> 1. FDR
> 2. Stalin
> 3. Mao
> 4. Hitler



Hmmm...
There's only one fascist on the list (using, of course, the genuine definition of the term).


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fix the quotes? Japan started WII Fix the quot
> Japan was wrong , and you damned well know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abe would not disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was invading  other countries from 1933 on. Burma, Korea onto China Wow. America stopped funding Japan, which pissed them of to the point they attacked us at Pearl Harbor. Sneak attack. What reason did Japan have for this? Long term comprehension, spelling and grammar optional. Japan was an international menace, killed millions, started the war in the pacific. Saying "We are sorry", priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Citing Japanese atrocities is not a defense for placing innocent Americans in concentration camps. How can allegedly educated Americans possibly promote that idiotic argument? You could almost understand rounding up all the Japanese on Hawaii but they didn't. FDR's executive order only put middle class hard working Japanese American citizens in jail in California. It's unbelievable that the same people who are adamant about so-called "sanctuary cities" for illegal aliens would defend FDR's order to incarcerate American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knew where their loyalty was. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Japanese-Americans were convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war (unlike German Americans), and the 442 is still the most highly decorated unit in U.S. Military history.
> 
> Who was really loyal was pretty fucking clear, and it wasn't that scumbag fdr.
Click to expand...


Calling FDR a scumbag for interning Japanese in WWII is the same as calling America and what we refer to as "The Greatest Generation" as scumbags.

 The action to intern the Japanese was overwhelmingly supported by the American population. They believed and many still believe that if not for the US Navel victories in the Pacific against the huge overwhelming force of the Japanese Navy, the US west coast would have experienced major attacks.

The guy you call a scumbag was the guy responsible for insisting, promoting and eventually developing and producing advanced aircraft carriers and attack aircraft that defeated the Japanese Navy, which would have been greatly advanced technologically if FDR did not have the knowledge of Navel warfare and the skill to advance the US Navy in a way that would shock the Japanese Navel commanders. The US Navy would have most surely been defeated in the Pacific if FDR's advancement had not been supported and made during his first two terms in office during the 1930's.

Most people are not knowledgeable or ignore an important fact about FDR. He served as Assistant Secretary of the Navy for seven years, 1913 to 1920, before during and after WWI. Before becoming a politician he spent years working with and coordinating military affairs and spending time with military commanders. He was in fact, a military expert with a military background.


----------



## sealybobo

jon_berzerk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."
> 
> 
> 
> As the most famous jap I know george tekai says, "oh my"
> 
> Have you heard how the japs Russians and German treated their prisoners?
> 
> I understand those were Americans but they were also the enemy. America wasn't as liberal and tolerant as it is now. Today we don't lock up Arabs but we do monitor non Americans phones and emails. Hell, they probably spy on all of us.
> 
> If Arabs started suicide bombing in America I wonder how we would react. How would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I understand those were Americans but they were also the enemy.*
> 
> really
> 
> you guys will excuse anything
> 
> as long as it furthers the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Muslims start suicide bombing here we'll round them up too.
> 
> If we had the ability to round up jap Americans why can't we do the same with illegal immigrants.
> 
> PS. I know what we did to the Jap Americans was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we have had several radicals terrorizing folks in this country
> 
> no one is talking about rounding them up
Click to expand...

Yea Terry Nichols and Tim McVeigh. You Americans don't know what being terrorized is. We are lucky Obama has kept us safe. Remember repugs said bush was keeping uscsafe after 911? So has Obama and he didn't have a 9-11 happen to him.


----------



## sealybobo

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abe would not disagree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was invading  other countries from 1933 on. Burma, Korea onto China Wow. America stopped funding Japan, which pissed them of to the point they attacked us at Pearl Harbor. Sneak attack. What reason did Japan have for this? Long term comprehension, spelling and grammar optional. Japan was an international menace, killed millions, started the war in the pacific. Saying "We are sorry", priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Citing Japanese atrocities is not a defense for placing innocent Americans in concentration camps. How can allegedly educated Americans possibly promote that idiotic argument? You could almost understand rounding up all the Japanese on Hawaii but they didn't. FDR's executive order only put middle class hard working Japanese American citizens in jail in California. It's unbelievable that the same people who are adamant about so-called "sanctuary cities" for illegal aliens would defend FDR's order to incarcerate American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knew where their loyalty was. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Japanese-Americans were convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war (unlike German Americans), and the 442 is still the most highly decorated unit in U.S. Military history.
> 
> Who was really loyal was pretty fucking clear, and it wasn't that scumbag fdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling FDR a scumbag for interning Japanese in WWII is the same as calling America and what we refer to as "The Greatest Generation" as scumbags.
> 
> The action to intern the Japanese was overwhelmingly supported by the American population. They believed and many still believe that if not for the US Navel victories in the Pacific against the huge overwhelming force of the Japanese Navy, the US west coast would have experienced major attacks.
> 
> The guy you call a scumbag was the guy responsible for insisting, promoting and eventually developing and producing advanced aircraft carriers and attack aircraft that defeated the Japanese Navy, which would have been greatly advanced technologically if FDR did not have the knowledge of Navel warfare and the skill to advance the US Navy in a way that would shock the Japanese Navel commanders. The US Navy would have most surely been defeated in the Pacific if FDR's advancement had not been supported and made during his first two terms in office during the 1930's.
> 
> Most people are not knowledgeable or ignore an important fact about FDR. He served as Assistant Secretary of the Navy for seven years, 1913 to 1920, before during and after WWI. Before becoming a politician he spent years working with and coordinating military affairs and spending time with military commanders. He was in fact, a military expert with a military background.
Click to expand...

People always like to say America was founded by Christians but what seems obvious to me is that this country was founded by a bunch of racists


----------



## Camp

sealybobo said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was invading  other countries from 1933 on. Burma, Korea onto China Wow. America stopped funding Japan, which pissed them of to the point they attacked us at Pearl Harbor. Sneak attack. What reason did Japan have for this? Long term comprehension, spelling and grammar optional. Japan was an international menace, killed millions, started the war in the pacific. Saying "We are sorry", priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citing Japanese atrocities is not a defense for placing innocent Americans in concentration camps. How can allegedly educated Americans possibly promote that idiotic argument? You could almost understand rounding up all the Japanese on Hawaii but they didn't. FDR's executive order only put middle class hard working Japanese American citizens in jail in California. It's unbelievable that the same people who are adamant about so-called "sanctuary cities" for illegal aliens would defend FDR's order to incarcerate American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knew where their loyalty was. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Japanese-Americans were convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war (unlike German Americans), and the 442 is still the most highly decorated unit in U.S. Military history.
> 
> Who was really loyal was pretty fucking clear, and it wasn't that scumbag fdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling FDR a scumbag for interning Japanese in WWII is the same as calling America and what we refer to as "The Greatest Generation" as scumbags.
> 
> The action to intern the Japanese was overwhelmingly supported by the American population. They believed and many still believe that if not for the US Navel victories in the Pacific against the huge overwhelming force of the Japanese Navy, the US west coast would have experienced major attacks.
> 
> The guy you call a scumbag was the guy responsible for insisting, promoting and eventually developing and producing advanced aircraft carriers and attack aircraft that defeated the Japanese Navy, which would have been greatly advanced technologically if FDR did not have the knowledge of Navel warfare and the skill to advance the US Navy in a way that would shock the Japanese Navel commanders. The US Navy would have most surely been defeated in the Pacific if FDR's advancement had not been supported and made during his first two terms in office during the 1930's.
> 
> Most people are not knowledgeable or ignore an important fact about FDR. He served as Assistant Secretary of the Navy for seven years, 1913 to 1920, before during and after WWI. Before becoming a politician he spent years working with and coordinating military affairs and spending time with military commanders. He was in fact, a military expert with a military background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People always like to say America was founded by Christians but what seems obvious to me is that this country was founded by a bunch of racists
Click to expand...

What nation or ethnic group on planet earth do you claim does not have a racist history? More importantly, why do you believe Christians, particularly during the time period of our founding were not racist?
Why are you convinced that the internment of Japanese in WWII was racist based?


----------



## sealybobo

Camp said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citing Japanese atrocities is not a defense for placing innocent Americans in concentration camps. How can allegedly educated Americans possibly promote that idiotic argument? You could almost understand rounding up all the Japanese on Hawaii but they didn't. FDR's executive order only put middle class hard working Japanese American citizens in jail in California. It's unbelievable that the same people who are adamant about so-called "sanctuary cities" for illegal aliens would defend FDR's order to incarcerate American citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew where their loyalty was. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Japanese-Americans were convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war (unlike German Americans), and the 442 is still the most highly decorated unit in U.S. Military history.
> 
> Who was really loyal was pretty fucking clear, and it wasn't that scumbag fdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling FDR a scumbag for interning Japanese in WWII is the same as calling America and what we refer to as "The Greatest Generation" as scumbags.
> 
> The action to intern the Japanese was overwhelmingly supported by the American population. They believed and many still believe that if not for the US Navel victories in the Pacific against the huge overwhelming force of the Japanese Navy, the US west coast would have experienced major attacks.
> 
> The guy you call a scumbag was the guy responsible for insisting, promoting and eventually developing and producing advanced aircraft carriers and attack aircraft that defeated the Japanese Navy, which would have been greatly advanced technologically if FDR did not have the knowledge of Navel warfare and the skill to advance the US Navy in a way that would shock the Japanese Navel commanders. The US Navy would have most surely been defeated in the Pacific if FDR's advancement had not been supported and made during his first two terms in office during the 1930's.
> 
> Most people are not knowledgeable or ignore an important fact about FDR. He served as Assistant Secretary of the Navy for seven years, 1913 to 1920, before during and after WWI. Before becoming a politician he spent years working with and coordinating military affairs and spending time with military commanders. He was in fact, a military expert with a military background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People always like to say America was founded by Christians but what seems obvious to me is that this country was founded by a bunch of racists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What nation or ethnic group on planet earth do you claim does not have a racist history? More importantly, why do you believe Christians, particularly during the time period of our founding were not racist?
> Why are you convinced that the internment of Japanese in WWII was racist based?
Click to expand...

They were racist. 

It sure seemed racist. If we were at war with Greece you wouldn't round us up would you? And we didn't do it to Germany. Didn't a bomb them either. I get what you're saying though.

But we're jap Americans causing trouble? 

Just cause they don't look like Americans? Why did we round them up then? And are you suggesting it was the right thing to do?


----------



## Camp

sealybobo said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew where their loyalty was. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Japanese-Americans were convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war (unlike German Americans), and the 442 is still the most highly decorated unit in U.S. Military history.
> 
> Who was really loyal was pretty fucking clear, and it wasn't that scumbag fdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling FDR a scumbag for interning Japanese in WWII is the same as calling America and what we refer to as "The Greatest Generation" as scumbags.
> 
> The action to intern the Japanese was overwhelmingly supported by the American population. They believed and many still believe that if not for the US Navel victories in the Pacific against the huge overwhelming force of the Japanese Navy, the US west coast would have experienced major attacks.
> 
> The guy you call a scumbag was the guy responsible for insisting, promoting and eventually developing and producing advanced aircraft carriers and attack aircraft that defeated the Japanese Navy, which would have been greatly advanced technologically if FDR did not have the knowledge of Navel warfare and the skill to advance the US Navy in a way that would shock the Japanese Navel commanders. The US Navy would have most surely been defeated in the Pacific if FDR's advancement had not been supported and made during his first two terms in office during the 1930's.
> 
> Most people are not knowledgeable or ignore an important fact about FDR. He served as Assistant Secretary of the Navy for seven years, 1913 to 1920, before during and after WWI. Before becoming a politician he spent years working with and coordinating military affairs and spending time with military commanders. He was in fact, a military expert with a military background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People always like to say America was founded by Christians but what seems obvious to me is that this country was founded by a bunch of racists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What nation or ethnic group on planet earth do you claim does not have a racist history? More importantly, why do you believe Christians, particularly during the time period of our founding were not racist?
> Why are you convinced that the internment of Japanese in WWII was racist based?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were racist.
> 
> It sure seemed racist. If we were at war with Greece you wouldn't round us up would you? And we didn't do it to Germany. Didn't a bomb them either. I get what you're saying though.
> 
> But we're jap Americans causing trouble?
> 
> Just cause they don't look like Americans? Why did we round them up then? And are you suggesting it was the right thing to do?
Click to expand...

The Japanese were rounded up and interned because it was easy to do, the numbers were limited (120,000), it was regional and their was a strong political lobby group, business interest promoting it. It was profitable to do it for those who lobbied for it.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."
> 
> 
> 
> As the most famous jap I know george tekai says, "oh my"
> 
> Have you heard how the japs Russians and German treated their prisoners?
> 
> I understand those were Americans but they were also the enemy. America wasn't as liberal and tolerant as it is now. Today we don't lock up Arabs but we do monitor non Americans phones and emails. Hell, they probably spy on all of us.
> 
> If Arabs started suicide bombing in America I wonder how we would react. How would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I understand those were Americans but they were also the enemy.*
> 
> really
> 
> you guys will excuse anything
> 
> as long as it furthers the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Muslims start suicide bombing here we'll round them up too.
> 
> If we had the ability to round up jap Americans why can't we do the same with illegal immigrants.
> 
> PS. I know what we did to the Jap Americans was wrong
Click to expand...


Do you know the word is "Japanese"?


----------



## jon_berzerk

sealybobo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."
> 
> 
> 
> As the most famous jap I know george tekai says, "oh my"
> 
> Have you heard how the japs Russians and German treated their prisoners?
> 
> I understand those were Americans but they were also the enemy. America wasn't as liberal and tolerant as it is now. Today we don't lock up Arabs but we do monitor non Americans phones and emails. Hell, they probably spy on all of us.
> 
> If Arabs started suicide bombing in America I wonder how we would react. How would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I understand those were Americans but they were also the enemy.*
> 
> really
> 
> you guys will excuse anything
> 
> as long as it furthers the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Muslims start suicide bombing here we'll round them up too.
> 
> If we had the ability to round up jap Americans why can't we do the same with illegal immigrants.
> 
> PS. I know what we did to the Jap Americans was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we have had several radicals terrorizing folks in this country
> 
> no one is talking about rounding them up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea Terry Nichols and Tim McVeigh. You Americans don't know what being terrorized is. We are lucky Obama has kept us safe. Remember repugs said bush was keeping uscsafe after 911? So has Obama and he didn't have a 9-11 happen to him.
Click to expand...



did we intern all white folks


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was invading  other countries from 1933 on. Burma, Korea onto China Wow. America stopped funding Japan, which pissed them of to the point they attacked us at Pearl Harbor. Sneak attack. What reason did Japan have for this? Long term comprehension, spelling and grammar optional. Japan was an international menace, killed millions, started the war in the pacific. Saying "We are sorry", priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citing Japanese atrocities is not a defense for placing innocent Americans in concentration camps. How can allegedly educated Americans possibly promote that idiotic argument? You could almost understand rounding up all the Japanese on Hawaii but they didn't. FDR's executive order only put middle class hard working Japanese American citizens in jail in California. It's unbelievable that the same people who are adamant about so-called "sanctuary cities" for illegal aliens would defend FDR's order to incarcerate American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knew where their loyalty was. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Japanese-Americans were convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war (unlike German Americans), and the 442 is still the most highly decorated unit in U.S. Military history.
> 
> Who was really loyal was pretty fucking clear, and it wasn't that scumbag fdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling FDR a scumbag for interning Japanese in WWII is the same as calling America and what we refer to as "The Greatest Generation" as scumbags.
> 
> The action to intern the Japanese was overwhelmingly supported by the American population. They believed and many still believe that if not for the US Navel victories in the Pacific against the huge overwhelming force of the Japanese Navy, the US west coast would have experienced major attacks.
> 
> The guy you call a scumbag was the guy responsible for insisting, promoting and eventually developing and producing advanced aircraft carriers and attack aircraft that defeated the Japanese Navy, which would have been greatly advanced technologically if FDR did not have the knowledge of Navel warfare and the skill to advance the US Navy in a way that would shock the Japanese Navel commanders. The US Navy would have most surely been defeated in the Pacific if FDR's advancement had not been supported and made during his first two terms in office during the 1930's.
> 
> Most people are not knowledgeable or ignore an important fact about FDR. He served as Assistant Secretary of the Navy for seven years, 1913 to 1920, before during and after WWI. Before becoming a politician he spent years working with and coordinating military affairs and spending time with military commanders. He was in fact, a military expert with a military background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People always like to say America was founded by Christians but what seems obvious to me is that this country was founded by a bunch of racists
Click to expand...




And you're not one?


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citing Japanese atrocities is not a defense for placing innocent Americans in concentration camps. How can allegedly educated Americans possibly promote that idiotic argument? You could almost understand rounding up all the Japanese on Hawaii but they didn't. FDR's executive order only put middle class hard working Japanese American citizens in jail in California. It's unbelievable that the same people who are adamant about so-called "sanctuary cities" for illegal aliens would defend FDR's order to incarcerate American citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew where their loyalty was. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Japanese-Americans were convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war (unlike German Americans), and the 442 is still the most highly decorated unit in U.S. Military history.
> 
> Who was really loyal was pretty fucking clear, and it wasn't that scumbag fdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling FDR a scumbag for interning Japanese in WWII is the same as calling America and what we refer to as "The Greatest Generation" as scumbags.
> 
> The action to intern the Japanese was overwhelmingly supported by the American population. They believed and many still believe that if not for the US Navel victories in the Pacific against the huge overwhelming force of the Japanese Navy, the US west coast would have experienced major attacks.
> 
> The guy you call a scumbag was the guy responsible for insisting, promoting and eventually developing and producing advanced aircraft carriers and attack aircraft that defeated the Japanese Navy, which would have been greatly advanced technologically if FDR did not have the knowledge of Navel warfare and the skill to advance the US Navy in a way that would shock the Japanese Navel commanders. The US Navy would have most surely been defeated in the Pacific if FDR's advancement had not been supported and made during his first two terms in office during the 1930's.
> 
> Most people are not knowledgeable or ignore an important fact about FDR. He served as Assistant Secretary of the Navy for seven years, 1913 to 1920, before during and after WWI. Before becoming a politician he spent years working with and coordinating military affairs and spending time with military commanders. He was in fact, a military expert with a military background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People always like to say America was founded by Christians but what seems obvious to me is that this country was founded by a bunch of racists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What nation or ethnic group on planet earth do you claim does not have a racist history? More importantly, why do you believe Christians, particularly during the time period of our founding were not racist?
> Why are you convinced that the internment of Japanese in WWII was racist based?
Click to expand...




There is no question that it was, just as there is no question whose name is on E.O. 9066. Only that one lying, irresponsible, racist scumbag.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew where their loyalty was. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Japanese-Americans were convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war (unlike German Americans), and the 442 is still the most highly decorated unit in U.S. Military history.
> 
> Who was really loyal was pretty fucking clear, and it wasn't that scumbag fdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling FDR a scumbag for interning Japanese in WWII is the same as calling America and what we refer to as "The Greatest Generation" as scumbags.
> 
> The action to intern the Japanese was overwhelmingly supported by the American population. They believed and many still believe that if not for the US Navel victories in the Pacific against the huge overwhelming force of the Japanese Navy, the US west coast would have experienced major attacks.
> 
> The guy you call a scumbag was the guy responsible for insisting, promoting and eventually developing and producing advanced aircraft carriers and attack aircraft that defeated the Japanese Navy, which would have been greatly advanced technologically if FDR did not have the knowledge of Navel warfare and the skill to advance the US Navy in a way that would shock the Japanese Navel commanders. The US Navy would have most surely been defeated in the Pacific if FDR's advancement had not been supported and made during his first two terms in office during the 1930's.
> 
> Most people are not knowledgeable or ignore an important fact about FDR. He served as Assistant Secretary of the Navy for seven years, 1913 to 1920, before during and after WWI. Before becoming a politician he spent years working with and coordinating military affairs and spending time with military commanders. He was in fact, a military expert with a military background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People always like to say America was founded by Christians but what seems obvious to me is that this country was founded by a bunch of racists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What nation or ethnic group on planet earth do you claim does not have a racist history? More importantly, why do you believe Christians, particularly during the time period of our founding were not racist?
> Why are you convinced that the internment of Japanese in WWII was racist based?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question that it was, just as there is no question whose name is on E.O. 9066. Only that one lying, irresponsible, racist scumbag.
Click to expand...

There certainly are questions and I presented some of the reasons other than racism. It is your right to be biased and opposed to the use of facts to form your opinion. It is also your right to continuously and constantly refer to Americans of the WWII era as "scumbags".


----------



## Decus

I can't seem to find the information regarding Americans of German or Italian descent being rounded up and sent to concentration camps in the US but I did find this:

_"The order set into motion the exclusion from certain areas, and the evacuation and mass incarceration of *120,000 persons of Japanese* ancestry living on the West Coast, *most of whom were U.S. citizens* or legal permanent resident aliens. 


These Japanese Americans, *half of whom were children*, were incarcerated for up to 4 years, *without due process of law or any factual basis, in bleak, remote camps surrounded by barbed wire and armed guards.*"_

_......._

_*"President Roosevelt himself called the 10 facilities "concentration camps.""*_

Children of the Camps INTERNMENT HISTORY

FDR was a racist. Had he not been, he would have also locked up Americans of German and Italian descent.

,


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Japanese-Americans were convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war (unlike German Americans), and the 442 is still the most highly decorated unit in U.S. Military history.
> 
> Who was really loyal was pretty fucking clear, and it wasn't that scumbag fdr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling FDR a scumbag for interning Japanese in WWII is the same as calling America and what we refer to as "The Greatest Generation" as scumbags.
> 
> The action to intern the Japanese was overwhelmingly supported by the American population. They believed and many still believe that if not for the US Navel victories in the Pacific against the huge overwhelming force of the Japanese Navy, the US west coast would have experienced major attacks.
> 
> The guy you call a scumbag was the guy responsible for insisting, promoting and eventually developing and producing advanced aircraft carriers and attack aircraft that defeated the Japanese Navy, which would have been greatly advanced technologically if FDR did not have the knowledge of Navel warfare and the skill to advance the US Navy in a way that would shock the Japanese Navel commanders. The US Navy would have most surely been defeated in the Pacific if FDR's advancement had not been supported and made during his first two terms in office during the 1930's.
> 
> Most people are not knowledgeable or ignore an important fact about FDR. He served as Assistant Secretary of the Navy for seven years, 1913 to 1920, before during and after WWI. Before becoming a politician he spent years working with and coordinating military affairs and spending time with military commanders. He was in fact, a military expert with a military background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People always like to say America was founded by Christians but what seems obvious to me is that this country was founded by a bunch of racists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What nation or ethnic group on planet earth do you claim does not have a racist history? More importantly, why do you believe Christians, particularly during the time period of our founding were not racist?
> Why are you convinced that the internment of Japanese in WWII was racist based?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question that it was, just as there is no question whose name is on E.O. 9066. Only that one lying, irresponsible, racist scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There certainly are questions and I presented some of the reasons other than racism. It is your right to be biased and opposed to the use of facts to form your opinion. It is also your right to continuously and constantly refer to Americans of the WWII era as "scumbags".
Click to expand...


You are being deliberately dishonest AGAIN. It really speaks to your lack of character.

I constantly refer to that fucking scumbag fdr as a fucking scumbag because he was a fucking scumbag. And now, it seems, you are trying real hard to earn the title yourself.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling FDR a scumbag for interning Japanese in WWII is the same as calling America and what we refer to as "The Greatest Generation" as scumbags.
> 
> The action to intern the Japanese was overwhelmingly supported by the American population. They believed and many still believe that if not for the US Navel victories in the Pacific against the huge overwhelming force of the Japanese Navy, the US west coast would have experienced major attacks.
> 
> The guy you call a scumbag was the guy responsible for insisting, promoting and eventually developing and producing advanced aircraft carriers and attack aircraft that defeated the Japanese Navy, which would have been greatly advanced technologically if FDR did not have the knowledge of Navel warfare and the skill to advance the US Navy in a way that would shock the Japanese Navel commanders. The US Navy would have most surely been defeated in the Pacific if FDR's advancement had not been supported and made during his first two terms in office during the 1930's.
> 
> Most people are not knowledgeable or ignore an important fact about FDR. He served as Assistant Secretary of the Navy for seven years, 1913 to 1920, before during and after WWI. Before becoming a politician he spent years working with and coordinating military affairs and spending time with military commanders. He was in fact, a military expert with a military background.
> 
> 
> 
> People always like to say America was founded by Christians but what seems obvious to me is that this country was founded by a bunch of racists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What nation or ethnic group on planet earth do you claim does not have a racist history? More importantly, why do you believe Christians, particularly during the time period of our founding were not racist?
> Why are you convinced that the internment of Japanese in WWII was racist based?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question that it was, just as there is no question whose name is on E.O. 9066. Only that one lying, irresponsible, racist scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There certainly are questions and I presented some of the reasons other than racism. It is your right to be biased and opposed to the use of facts to form your opinion. It is also your right to continuously and constantly refer to Americans of the WWII era as "scumbags".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being deliberately dishonest AGAIN. It really speaks to your lack of character.
> 
> I constantly refer to that fucking scumbag fdr as a fucking scumbag because he was a fucking scumbag. And now, it seems, you are trying real hard to earn the title yourself.
Click to expand...

You are making my point. In your mind anyone who agreed with FDR and supported his action is also a scrum bag. Even the suggestion that he was not and that your biased opinion is wrong qualifies for being a scum bag.  So, if FDR made the decision to intern west coast Japanese, why aren't those who supported him for his action not scum bags too?


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People always like to say America was founded by Christians but what seems obvious to me is that this country was founded by a bunch of racists
> 
> 
> 
> What nation or ethnic group on planet earth do you claim does not have a racist history? More importantly, why do you believe Christians, particularly during the time period of our founding were not racist?
> Why are you convinced that the internment of Japanese in WWII was racist based?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question that it was, just as there is no question whose name is on E.O. 9066. Only that one lying, irresponsible, racist scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There certainly are questions and I presented some of the reasons other than racism. It is your right to be biased and opposed to the use of facts to form your opinion. It is also your right to continuously and constantly refer to Americans of the WWII era as "scumbags".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being deliberately dishonest AGAIN. It really speaks to your lack of character.
> 
> I constantly refer to that fucking scumbag fdr as a fucking scumbag because he was a fucking scumbag. And now, it seems, you are trying real hard to earn the title yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making my point. In your mind anyone who agreed with FDR and supported his action is also a scrum bag.
Click to expand...



Are you so insecure in your position that you feel the need to engage in dishonesty so often? Or are you trying to indicate an inability to be an honest interlocutor? Or, without logical fallacy to fall back on are you just incapable of reasoned discussion at all? A lack of character, integrity, or intelligence has left you without reasonable options.


----------



## Unkotare

Would any of those trying to play the apologist for that scumbag fdr and his concentration camps advocate the same thing today for any group of innocent, loyal, brave American citizens?


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> What nation or ethnic group on planet earth do you claim does not have a racist history? More importantly, why do you believe Christians, particularly during the time period of our founding were not racist?
> Why are you convinced that the internment of Japanese in WWII was racist based?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question that it was, just as there is no question whose name is on E.O. 9066. Only that one lying, irresponsible, racist scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There certainly are questions and I presented some of the reasons other than racism. It is your right to be biased and opposed to the use of facts to form your opinion. It is also your right to continuously and constantly refer to Americans of the WWII era as "scumbags".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being deliberately dishonest AGAIN. It really speaks to your lack of character.
> 
> I constantly refer to that fucking scumbag fdr as a fucking scumbag because he was a fucking scumbag. And now, it seems, you are trying real hard to earn the title yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making my point. In your mind anyone who agreed with FDR and supported his action is also a scrum bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you so insecure in your position that you feel the need to engage in dishonesty so often? Or are you trying to indicate an inability to be an honest interlocutor? Or, without logical fallacy to fall back on are you just incapable of reasoned discussion at all? A lack of character, integrity, or intelligence has left you without reasonable options.
Click to expand...

What have I said that is dishonest? Enough with the accusations. Just say what you think I have said is dishonest.


----------



## Unkotare

The circus is leaving without you, clown.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> The circus is leaving without you, clown.


So you can call someone a liar but when asked to be specific you punk out.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The circus is leaving without you, clown.
> 
> 
> 
> So you can call someone a liar but when asked to be specific you punk out.
Click to expand...




If you seriously don't realize that deliberately misrepresenting someone is dishonest, you have problems you need to resolve before continuing any discussion here. Stop wasting time.


----------



## regent

So forget the historians if that nettles you, how about the people of that period, they elected FDR four times and that is a record that will probably stand for some time. The people of the period knew about the internment camps and all the other charges Republicans can muster up against FDR some seventy years later. and the people still voted for FDR. Perhaps Republicans should be trying to figure out how to elect someone better than their last president, fifth worst. The president that Jeb Bush never seems to have heard of.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citing Japanese atrocities is not a defense for placing innocent Americans in concentration camps. How can allegedly educated Americans possibly promote that idiotic argument? You could almost understand rounding up all the Japanese on Hawaii but they didn't. FDR's executive order only put middle class hard working Japanese American citizens in jail in California. It's unbelievable that the same people who are adamant about so-called "sanctuary cities" for illegal aliens would defend FDR's order to incarcerate American citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew where their loyalty was. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Japanese-Americans were convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war (unlike German Americans), and the 442 is still the most highly decorated unit in U.S. Military history.
> 
> Who was really loyal was pretty fucking clear, and it wasn't that scumbag fdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling FDR a scumbag for interning Japanese in WWII is the same as calling America and what we refer to as "The Greatest Generation" as scumbags.
> 
> The action to intern the Japanese was overwhelmingly supported by the American population. They believed and many still believe that if not for the US Navel victories in the Pacific against the huge overwhelming force of the Japanese Navy, the US west coast would have experienced major attacks.
> 
> The guy you call a scumbag was the guy responsible for insisting, promoting and eventually developing and producing advanced aircraft carriers and attack aircraft that defeated the Japanese Navy, which would have been greatly advanced technologically if FDR did not have the knowledge of Navel warfare and the skill to advance the US Navy in a way that would shock the Japanese Navel commanders. The US Navy would have most surely been defeated in the Pacific if FDR's advancement had not been supported and made during his first two terms in office during the 1930's.
> 
> Most people are not knowledgeable or ignore an important fact about FDR. He served as Assistant Secretary of the Navy for seven years, 1913 to 1920, before during and after WWI. Before becoming a politician he spent years working with and coordinating military affairs and spending time with military commanders. He was in fact, a military expert with a military background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People always like to say America was founded by Christians but what seems obvious to me is that this country was founded by a bunch of racists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're not one?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be racist towards blacks if white America didn't turn them into what we are dealing with today.

When you see a nice professional successful black person you should realize that's what they'd all be like if they weren't brought up in ghettos as second class citizens.

Hard to not think Germans are deep down anti semetic and racist.

Jews can be stubborn and impossible but I like my Jewish friends despite their jewiness. Overall I like them as a people.

I hear Chinese and japs make fun of us whites. Its almost impossible to get into their inner circle. I know more blacks than I do Asians. 

I was talking to my brother and he said it seems blacks are being defiant rather than trying to get along. They defend the criminals and hate the cops. It's like trying to reconcile with someone who's not interested in making up. 

Whites are always trying to be black. Maybe blacks should try to act more white. Dave chappelle and Eddie Murphy make fun of whites but at least we know to be nice to police and not get shot. Yes we have a problem with blacks running from cops and resisting arrest.

My dad just told me a guy in Detroit pistol whipped a cop with his own gun. I wonder if that cop hesitated because he didn't want to get charged.


----------



## sealybobo

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question that it was, just as there is no question whose name is on E.O. 9066. Only that one lying, irresponsible, racist scumbag.
> 
> 
> 
> There certainly are questions and I presented some of the reasons other than racism. It is your right to be biased and opposed to the use of facts to form your opinion. It is also your right to continuously and constantly refer to Americans of the WWII era as "scumbags".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being deliberately dishonest AGAIN. It really speaks to your lack of character.
> 
> I constantly refer to that fucking scumbag fdr as a fucking scumbag because he was a fucking scumbag. And now, it seems, you are trying real hard to earn the title yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making my point. In your mind anyone who agreed with FDR and supported his action is also a scrum bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you so insecure in your position that you feel the need to engage in dishonesty so often? Or are you trying to indicate an inability to be an honest interlocutor? Or, without logical fallacy to fall back on are you just incapable of reasoned discussion at all? A lack of character, integrity, or intelligence has left you without reasonable options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have I said that is dishonest? Enough with the accusations. Just say what you think I have said is dishonest.
Click to expand...

I agree. He's not actually telling you why it was racist, just that it was. You're saying we had legit reasons to worry. What were they?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The circus is leaving without you, clown.
> 
> 
> 
> So you can call someone a liar but when asked to be specific you punk out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you seriously don't realize that deliberately misrepresenting someone is dishonest, you have problems you need to resolve before continuing any discussion here. Stop wasting time.
Click to expand...

And by the way, assuming you're a jap, your people were pure evil. Did you see unbroken? You japs are quiet and polite but you don't say anything and that concerns me. What do you think you are the superior race? Maybe you would be if Asians got along. Chinese Korean Vietnamese japs don't like each other. Lucky for us, huh?

Anyways, your people didn't treat pow's as well as we did. You're lucky whites aren't sadistic and evil like the Germans japs and sometimes Russians.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The circus is leaving without you, clown.
> 
> 
> 
> So you can call someone a liar but when asked to be specific you punk out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you seriously don't realize that deliberately misrepresenting someone is dishonest, you have problems you need to resolve before continuing any discussion here. Stop wasting time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by the way, assuming you're a jap [sic].....
Click to expand...




Just how much of a fool do you intend to make of yourself?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The circus is leaving without you, clown.
> 
> 
> 
> So you can call someone a liar but when asked to be specific you punk out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you seriously don't realize that deliberately misrepresenting someone is dishonest, you have problems you need to resolve before continuing any discussion here. Stop wasting time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by the way, assuming you're a jap [sic].....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just how much of a fool do you intend to make of yourself?
Click to expand...

Why was fdr a scumbag?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> I wouldn't be racist towards blacks if.......






"if"....  


Racists always believe they have some justification for their dimwitted cowardice. They are always wrong.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The circus is leaving without you, clown.
> 
> 
> 
> So you can call someone a liar but when asked to be specific you punk out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you seriously don't realize that deliberately misrepresenting someone is dishonest, you have problems you need to resolve before continuing any discussion here. Stop wasting time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by the way, assuming you're a jap [sic].....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just how much of a fool do you intend to make of yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why was fdr a scumbag?
Click to expand...




Anyone who throws innocent, loyal, brave American citizens into concentration camps is a scumbag. No question, no qualification, no excuses. And that is just ONE of his many villainous attributes.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Hard to not think Germans are deep down anti semetic and racist.
> 
> Jews can be stubborn and impossible but I like my Jewish friends despite their jewiness. Overall I like them as a people.
> 
> I hear Chinese and japs make fun of us whites. Its almost impossible to get into their inner circle. I know more blacks than I do Asians.
> .....




The above clearly indicates that YOU are a vile bigot "deep down" and all the way to the slimy surface.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> I hear Chinese and japs [sic] .....




You know "Japanese" is just one letter longer than "Chinese." Is seven the limit to words you are able to spell? Is that where you dropped out of school?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be racist towards blacks if.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "if"....
> 
> 
> Racists always believe they have some justification for their dimwitted cowardice. They are always wrong.
Click to expand...

I know its wrong to not want blacks moving into our neighborhoods. It's a sad reality.

But I don't mind Asian people. They never commit any crimes. I know there are Asian gangs but not around here. I saw big trouble in little china. Great movie.

Until blacks act different when in large numbers I can't help but feel the way I do. I know the difference between a good black that I'd be glad to have as a neighborhood and the blacks that have tried to live with us but just couldn't do it. Always looking for an angle. Shady. End up getting evicted. Or their friends Rob us.  

Whys it racist to not want that?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Chinese and japs [sic] .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know "Japanese" is just one letter longer than "Chinese." Is seven the limit to words you are able to spell? Is that where you dropped out of school?
Click to expand...

I'm lashing out because you annoy me. I'm just fucking with you. 

You know as a liberal I would have argued to let Japanese Americans out.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> I know its wrong to not want blacks moving into our neighborhoods. It's a sad reality.
> 
> But I don't mind Asian people. They never commit any crimes. I know there are Asian gangs but not around here. I saw big trouble in little china. Great movie....




Is this a joke, or are you really this much of a buffoon?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> I'm lashing out because .....




No one cares why. Grow up or STFU.


----------



## Camp

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Chinese and japs [sic] .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know "Japanese" is just one letter longer than "Chinese." Is seven the limit to words you are able to spell? Is that where you dropped out of school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm lashing out because you annoy me. I'm just fucking with you.
> 
> You know as a liberal I would have argued to let Japanese Americans out.
Click to expand...

Don't feel guilty of doing anything wrong. The guy started by creating a flaming troll thread to start with. One can only speculate as to how many acts of sabotage were prevented by putting the Japanese into internment camps. Vacating them from the west coast may have stopped all kinds of terrorist attacks and various forms of attack from taking place. He boast that no Japanese was convicted of those acts. Of course not, we had them locked away in internment camps so they never got the chance.


----------



## sealybobo

Camp said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Chinese and japs [sic] .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know "Japanese" is just one letter longer than "Chinese." Is seven the limit to words you are able to spell? Is that where you dropped out of school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm lashing out because you annoy me. I'm just fucking with you.
> 
> You know as a liberal I would have argued to let Japanese Americans out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't feel guilty of doing anything wrong. The guy started by creating a flaming troll thread to start with. One can only speculate as to how many acts of sabotage were prevented by putting the Japanese into internment camps. Vacating them from the west coast may have stopped all kinds of terrorist attacks and various forms of attack from taking place. He boast that no Japanese was convicted of those acts. Of course not, we had them locked away in internment camps so they never got the chance.
Click to expand...

Today we don't do it to Arabs but I know we're listening to their phone calls and reading their emails.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lashing out because .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares why. Grow up or STFU.
Click to expand...

Are you upset we dropped the bomb on Japan?


----------



## whitehall

regent said:


> So forget the historians if that nettles you, how about the people of that period, they elected FDR four times and that is a record that will probably stand for some time. The people of the period knew about the internment camps and all the other charges Republicans can muster up against FDR some seventy years later. and the people still voted for FDR. Perhaps Republicans should be trying to figure out how to elect someone better than their last president, fifth worst. The president that Jeb Bush never seems to have heard of.



"They elected FDR four times and that's a record that will likely stand for some time"? I hope it stands for a long, long time. It took an Amendment to the Constitution to force democrats to act like all the gentlemen before them and bow out after two terms. The point is that it don't matter how many times the fool was elected. As a matter of fact Americans voted for a a virtual freaking corpse in his last term because the media supported FDR and they made sure nobody outside the DNC knew he was going to die before his term was up.  Democrats knew it and that's why they kicked a competent sitting V.P. off the ticket and hand picked dumb assed Harry Truman because they knew he was a pushover. The dirty little secret is that Americans were pretty much victims of the slick media for most of the 20th century and there was no fair and balanced voice until the 80's and early 90's that challenged democrat propaganda disguised as news. Hitler came into power about the same time as FDR and the good people of Germany justified the Holocaust because their only information source was controlled by the government. Americans didn't care about Japanese Concentration Camps because the media didn't care about Japanese Concentration camps. You almost gotta laugh that the FDR defense has deteriorated to "well duh, people voted for him". The fact that a president had the power to issue an executive order that forced the incarceration of American citizens and the radical FDR defenders justify it to this day is such a freaking chilling reminder of how easy it is for the pop-culture education system to convince fools and idiots that atrocities are fine as long as the media says it's fine and there is a democrat in the W.H.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> One can only speculate as to how many acts of sabotage were prevented by putting the Japanese into internment camps. .....



You_ have to_ speculate, because...

Even you have to realize how irrational, illogical, and immoral that nonsense is. You are covering yourself in shame and filth and wallowing in it. Maybe someday you'll find some self respect.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can only speculate as to how many acts of sabotage were prevented by putting the Japanese into internment camps. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You_ have to_ speculate, because...
> 
> Even you have to realize how irrational, illogical, and immoral that nonsense is. You are covering yourself in shame and filth and wallowing in it. Maybe someday you'll find some self respect.
Click to expand...

You want to be an ignorant jerk and constantly attack America for having WWII Japanese internment camps and call the President a scrum bag you should expect to sometimes get hostile responses. You call a responder a liar and challenge his integrity and he may answer you in a way you don't like. If you can't take it don't dish it out.
Japanese got put into concentration camps because Americans didn't trust them and feared them. The country has apologized and paid restitution. You want to hold a grudge forever and rub our faces in it,  go ahead. Just don't expect to be able to do it without getting a fuck you kind of response once in awhile.


----------



## Unkotare

Deliberately engaging in blatant dishonesty ^^^^^^ because one cannot justify playing the apologist for that scumbag fdr can only be the act of a shameless, classless liar. Willfully misrepresenting another out of a desperate inability to support the insupportable is the act of a low-life loser of the worst sort. Such a cur is devoid of integrity entirely. 

That scumbag fdr's concentration camps cannot be defended, in fact or principle. Those who insist on worshiping that scumbag nonetheless, are complicit in his crime against America, Americans, and the Constitution.


----------



## gipper

whitehall said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So forget the historians if that nettles you, how about the people of that period, they elected FDR four times and that is a record that will probably stand for some time. The people of the period knew about the internment camps and all the other charges Republicans can muster up against FDR some seventy years later. and the people still voted for FDR. Perhaps Republicans should be trying to figure out how to elect someone better than their last president, fifth worst. The president that Jeb Bush never seems to have heard of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They elected FDR four times and that's a record that will likely stand for some time"? I hope it stands for a long, long time. It took an Amendment to the Constitution to force democrats to act like all the gentlemen before them and bow out after two terms. The point is that it don't matter how many times the fool was elected. As a matter of fact Americans voted for a a virtual freaking corpse in his last term because the media supported FDR and they made sure nobody outside the DNC knew he was going to die before his term was up.  Democrats knew it and that's why they kicked a competent sitting V.P. off the ticket and hand picked dumb assed Harry Truman because they knew he was a pushover. *The dirty little secret is that Americans were pretty much victims of the slick media for most of the 20th century* and there was no fair and balanced voice until the 80's and early 90's that challenged democrat propaganda disguised as news. Hitler came into power about the same time as FDR and the good people of Germany justified the Holocaust because their only information source was controlled by the government. Americans didn't care about Japanese Concentration Camps because the media didn't care about Japanese Concentration camps. You almost gotta laugh that the FDR defense has deteriorated to "well duh, people voted for him". The fact that a president had the power to issue an executive order that forced the incarceration of American citizens and the radical FDR defenders justify it to this day is such a freaking chilling reminder of how easy it is for the pop-culture education system to convince fools and idiots that atrocities are fine as long as the media says it's fine and there is a democrat in the W.H.
Click to expand...


The dirty little secret is Americans are still victims of a slick media.  Most of the MSM today is completely in the D camp and are blatant progressives or worse.  Yes there are many alternative news sources and many Americans no longer pay any attention to the MSM, but millions still do.  We see their posts on this forum everyday.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Deliberately engaging in blatant dishonesty ^^^^^^ because one cannot justify playing the apologist for that scumbag fdr can only be the act of a shameless, classless liar. Willfully misrepresenting another out of a desperate inability to support the insupportable is the act of a low-life loser of the worst sort. Such a cur is devoid of integrity entirely.
> 
> That scumbag fdr's concentration camps cannot be defended, in fact or principle. Those who insist on worshiping that scumbag nonetheless, are complicit in his crime against America, Americans, and the Constitution.


I feel the same way about any Japanese person who was alive during pearl harbor. They were jap scumbags. They didn't just defend their leader they worshipped him. Suicide bombers like Isis.

I also feel the same way about anti gay people who think it's OK to be that way.

Every president before Lincoln freed the slaves too.

So why didn't you stay in Japan? Who you gooks come here?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberately engaging in blatant dishonesty ^^^^^^ because one cannot justify playing the apologist for that scumbag fdr can only be the act of a shameless, classless liar. Willfully misrepresenting another out of a desperate inability to support the insupportable is the act of a low-life loser of the worst sort. Such a cur is devoid of integrity entirely.
> 
> That scumbag fdr's concentration camps cannot be defended, in fact or principle. Those who insist on worshiping that scumbag nonetheless, are complicit in his crime against America, Americans, and the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about any Japanese person who was alive during pearl harbor. They were jap scumbags. They didn't just defend their leader they worshipped him. Suicide bombers like Isis.
> 
> I also feel the same way about anti gay people who think it's OK to be that way.
> 
> Every president before Lincoln freed the slaves too.
> 
> So why didn't you stay in Japan? Who you gooks come here?
Click to expand...






What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Unkotare

Racist idiots never seem to tire of making fools of themselves...


----------



## gipper

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberately engaging in blatant dishonesty ^^^^^^ because one cannot justify playing the apologist for that scumbag fdr can only be the act of a shameless, classless liar. Willfully misrepresenting another out of a desperate inability to support the insupportable is the act of a low-life loser of the worst sort. Such a cur is devoid of integrity entirely.
> 
> That scumbag fdr's concentration camps cannot be defended, in fact or principle. Those who insist on worshiping that scumbag nonetheless, are complicit in his crime against America, Americans, and the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about any Japanese person who was alive during pearl harbor. They were jap scumbags. They didn't just defend their leader they worshipped him. Suicide bombers like Isis.
> 
> I also feel the same way about anti gay people who think it's OK to be that way.
> 
> Every president before Lincoln freed the slaves too.
> 
> So why didn't you stay in Japan? Who you gooks come here?
Click to expand...

You are one sick puppy.


----------



## Ravi

Why were the japanese americans paid reparations but the german americans were not?


----------



## Unkotare

gipper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberately engaging in blatant dishonesty ^^^^^^ because one cannot justify playing the apologist for that scumbag fdr can only be the act of a shameless, classless liar. Willfully misrepresenting another out of a desperate inability to support the insupportable is the act of a low-life loser of the worst sort. Such a cur is devoid of integrity entirely.
> 
> That scumbag fdr's concentration camps cannot be defended, in fact or principle. Those who insist on worshiping that scumbag nonetheless, are complicit in his crime against America, Americans, and the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about any Japanese person who was alive during pearl harbor. They were jap scumbags. They didn't just defend their leader they worshipped him. Suicide bombers like Isis.
> 
> I also feel the same way about anti gay people who think it's OK to be that way.
> 
> Every president before Lincoln freed the slaves too.
> 
> So why didn't you stay in Japan? Who you gooks come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sick puppy.
Click to expand...



The idiot doesn't seem to realize how pointlessly misguided his attempts at being a racist are.


----------



## Ravi

Why were the japanese americans paid reparations but the german americans were not?


----------



## Camp

Ravi said:


> Why were the japanese americans paid reparations but the german americans were not?


Because the Germans were not rounded up and detained in camps while their property was confiscated.


----------



## Ravi

Camp said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were the japanese americans paid reparations but the german americans were not?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Germans were not rounded up and detained in camps while their property was confiscated.
Click to expand...

30% of those interred were german americans.


----------



## Ravi

Oh, sorry, 36%


----------



## Camp

Ravi said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were the japanese americans paid reparations but the german americans were not?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Germans were not rounded up and detained in camps while their property was confiscated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 30% of those interred were german americans.
Click to expand...

What is your source for the 30% or 36% number? Are you counting German prisoners of war? I believe the exact number to be less than 12,000 and they are not counted as being part of the 120,000 Japanese number. It is my understanding that all those interned or detained received individual judicial hearing and of particular interest were those who had been affiliated with the American Bund of which there were an estimated 25,000 members. The American Bund were pro Hitler, pro NAZI sympathizers. Where were these people detained?
The 1940 census put the number of Germans born in Germany and living in the USA as 1.7 million.


----------



## Ravi

Camp said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were the japanese americans paid reparations but the german americans were not?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Germans were not rounded up and detained in camps while their property was confiscated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 30% of those interred were german americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your source for the 30% or 36% number? Are you counting German prisoners of war? I believe the exact number to be less than 12,000 and they are not counted as being part of the 120,000 Japanese number. It is my understanding that all those interned or detained received individual judicial hearing and of particular interest were those who had been affiliated with the American Bund of which there were an estimated 25,000 members. The American Bund were pro Hitler, pro NAZI sympathizers. Where were these people detained?
> The 1940 census put the number of Germans born in Germany and living in the USA as 1.7 million.
Click to expand...

I could be wrong about that number, but German Americans (and Italian Americans) were put in internment camps. The only reparations I've been able to find were paid exclusively to Japanese Americans and I'd just like to know why.

German American Internee Coalition


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberately engaging in blatant dishonesty ^^^^^^ because one cannot justify playing the apologist for that scumbag fdr can only be the act of a shameless, classless liar. Willfully misrepresenting another out of a desperate inability to support the insupportable is the act of a low-life loser of the worst sort. Such a cur is devoid of integrity entirely.
> 
> That scumbag fdr's concentration camps cannot be defended, in fact or principle. Those who insist on worshiping that scumbag nonetheless, are complicit in his crime against America, Americans, and the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about any Japanese person who was alive during pearl harbor. They were jap scumbags. They didn't just defend their leader they worshipped him. Suicide bombers like Isis.
> 
> I also feel the same way about anti gay people who think it's OK to be that way.
> 
> Every president before Lincoln freed the slaves too.
> 
> So why didn't you stay in Japan? Who you gooks come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
Click to expand...

Odd you think it's ok to refer to FDR as a scumbag but not the Jap prison guards who raped, tortured and murdered Americans or the savages who dive bombed into our battleships.  Are Japs insane?  I ask because they never say anything.  You never hear a Jap talk unless it's in a movie.  Very quiet.  I suspect somethings going on in the mind behind that silence.  Are they secretly planning a payback?  Maybe we should round em up and put them in a new camp only this time with all the Chinks running around illegally.  I hear there are more illegal chinks than beaners in America.  





Why so much hate?  Jealous or something?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberately engaging in blatant dishonesty ^^^^^^ because one cannot justify playing the apologist for that scumbag fdr can only be the act of a shameless, classless liar. Willfully misrepresenting another out of a desperate inability to support the insupportable is the act of a low-life loser of the worst sort. Such a cur is devoid of integrity entirely.
> 
> That scumbag fdr's concentration camps cannot be defended, in fact or principle. Those who insist on worshiping that scumbag nonetheless, are complicit in his crime against America, Americans, and the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about any Japanese person who was alive during pearl harbor. They were jap scumbags. They didn't just defend their leader they worshipped him. Suicide bombers like Isis.
> 
> I also feel the same way about anti gay people who think it's OK to be that way.
> 
> Every president before Lincoln freed the slaves too.
> 
> So why didn't you stay in Japan? Who you gooks come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The idiot doesn't seem to realize how pointlessly misguided his attempts at being a racist are.
Click to expand...

I'm just saying what a lot of people are thinking.  I might not even whole heartedly believe what I'm saying.  At least half of it.


----------



## sealybobo

gipper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberately engaging in blatant dishonesty ^^^^^^ because one cannot justify playing the apologist for that scumbag fdr can only be the act of a shameless, classless liar. Willfully misrepresenting another out of a desperate inability to support the insupportable is the act of a low-life loser of the worst sort. Such a cur is devoid of integrity entirely.
> 
> That scumbag fdr's concentration camps cannot be defended, in fact or principle. Those who insist on worshiping that scumbag nonetheless, are complicit in his crime against America, Americans, and the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about any Japanese person who was alive during pearl harbor. They were jap scumbags. They didn't just defend their leader they worshipped him. Suicide bombers like Isis.
> 
> I also feel the same way about anti gay people who think it's OK to be that way.
> 
> Every president before Lincoln freed the slaves too.
> 
> So why didn't you stay in Japan? Who you gooks come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sick puppy.
Click to expand...

Why is FDR a scumbag but the Japs were not?  You a Jap sympathizer or something?  LOL.


----------



## regent

The Germans and Italians threats were pretty much identified long before Pearl Harbor and those threats were picked up or monitored. After Pearl many Americans were in the  panic mode, so many rumors blossomed and so many rumors were believed. The Movie "1941" illustrated some of that panic. The sad thing is that while some were truly frightened a few others used that panic-mode to work some bad deeds, including generals and a future supreme court justice and so forth, 
Would Americans panic again, and would some try to use that period to further their political or personal beliefs? Look at some of these posts.


----------



## gipper

sealybobo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberately engaging in blatant dishonesty ^^^^^^ because one cannot justify playing the apologist for that scumbag fdr can only be the act of a shameless, classless liar. Willfully misrepresenting another out of a desperate inability to support the insupportable is the act of a low-life loser of the worst sort. Such a cur is devoid of integrity entirely.
> 
> That scumbag fdr's concentration camps cannot be defended, in fact or principle. Those who insist on worshiping that scumbag nonetheless, are complicit in his crime against America, Americans, and the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about any Japanese person who was alive during pearl harbor. They were jap scumbags. They didn't just defend their leader they worshipped him. Suicide bombers like Isis.
> 
> I also feel the same way about anti gay people who think it's OK to be that way.
> 
> Every president before Lincoln freed the slaves too.
> 
> So why didn't you stay in Japan? Who you gooks come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is FDR a scumbag but the Japs were not?  You a Jap sympathizer or something?  LOL.
Click to expand...

You are REALLY a sick puppy.

I know no one who thinks the stupidity you posted.


----------



## Camp

Ravi said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were the japanese americans paid reparations but the german americans were not?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Germans were not rounded up and detained in camps while their property was confiscated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 30% of those interred were german americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your source for the 30% or 36% number? Are you counting German prisoners of war? I believe the exact number to be less than 12,000 and they are not counted as being part of the 120,000 Japanese number. It is my understanding that all those interned or detained received individual judicial hearing and of particular interest were those who had been affiliated with the American Bund of which there were an estimated 25,000 members. The American Bund were pro Hitler, pro NAZI sympathizers. Where were these people detained?
> The 1940 census put the number of Germans born in Germany and living in the USA as 1.7 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong about that number, but German Americans (and Italian Americans) were put in internment camps. The only reparations I've been able to find were paid exclusively to Japanese Americans and I'd just like to know why.
> 
> German American Internee Coalition
Click to expand...

I studied the site you provided. The German American Internee Coalition. I suggest those interested click on the camps on the map. You may be shocked to learn that one camp included 785 diplomats and high ranking folks who were put up in luxury hotels. There are also many camps which housed foreign nationals of German ancestry from South America, crew members of German merchant vessels and cruise liners and an assortment of random individuals of Italian or German citizenry who would have been used in the enemies war effort if released. 
I see very little comparison to the types of camps or the reasons for interment between the Japanese and the Germans, Italians, etc. Don't think the Japanese had any camps that were luxury hotels.


----------



## Camp

sealybobo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberately engaging in blatant dishonesty ^^^^^^ because one cannot justify playing the apologist for that scumbag fdr can only be the act of a shameless, classless liar. Willfully misrepresenting another out of a desperate inability to support the insupportable is the act of a low-life loser of the worst sort. Such a cur is devoid of integrity entirely.
> 
> That scumbag fdr's concentration camps cannot be defended, in fact or principle. Those who insist on worshiping that scumbag nonetheless, are complicit in his crime against America, Americans, and the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about any Japanese person who was alive during pearl harbor. They were jap scumbags. They didn't just defend their leader they worshipped him. Suicide bombers like Isis.
> 
> I also feel the same way about anti gay people who think it's OK to be that way.
> 
> Every president before Lincoln freed the slaves too.
> 
> So why didn't you stay in Japan? Who you gooks come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is FDR a scumbag but the Japs were not?  You a Jap sympathizer or something?  LOL.
Click to expand...

Some of these people just hate FDR for bringing The New Deal to American culture. His implementation of progressive policies, blended socialism and the sharing of public wealth with the masses instead of giving it all to the wealthy for profiteering changed American culture. The corporatist, fascist, libertarians and conservative of today detest him for teaching the American masses how to escape the grasp of the aristocratic class.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberately engaging in blatant dishonesty ^^^^^^ because one cannot justify playing the apologist for that scumbag fdr can only be the act of a shameless, classless liar. Willfully misrepresenting another out of a desperate inability to support the insupportable is the act of a low-life loser of the worst sort. Such a cur is devoid of integrity entirely.
> 
> That scumbag fdr's concentration camps cannot be defended, in fact or principle. Those who insist on worshiping that scumbag nonetheless, are complicit in his crime against America, Americans, and the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about any Japanese person who was alive during pearl harbor. They were jap scumbags. They didn't just defend their leader they worshipped him. Suicide bombers like Isis.
> 
> I also feel the same way about anti gay people who think it's OK to be that way.
> 
> Every president before Lincoln freed the slaves too.
> 
> So why didn't you stay in Japan? Who you gooks come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is FDR a scumbag but the Japs were not?  You a Jap sympathizer or something?  LOL.
Click to expand...




Are you trying to debase yourself?


----------



## Moonglow

Unkotare said:


> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."


Then the Japs should not have started a race war..


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberately engaging in blatant dishonesty ^^^^^^ because one cannot justify playing the apologist for that scumbag fdr can only be the act of a shameless, classless liar. Willfully misrepresenting another out of a desperate inability to support the insupportable is the act of a low-life loser of the worst sort. Such a cur is devoid of integrity entirely.
> 
> That scumbag fdr's concentration camps cannot be defended, in fact or principle. Those who insist on worshiping that scumbag nonetheless, are complicit in his crime against America, Americans, and the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about any Japanese person who was alive during pearl harbor. They were jap scumbags. They didn't just defend their leader they worshipped him. Suicide bombers like Isis.
> 
> I also feel the same way about anti gay people who think it's OK to be that way.
> 
> Every president before Lincoln freed the slaves too.
> 
> So why didn't you stay in Japan? Who you gooks come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The idiot doesn't seem to realize how pointlessly misguided his attempts at being a racist are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just saying what a lot of people are thinking.
Click to expand...




The only thing people are thinking is why you are trying so hard to make a fool of yourself.


At least stick to the topic and limit the damage.


----------



## gipper

Moonglow said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Japs should not have started a race war..
Click to expand...

Only a fool thinks that a dictatorial nation that starts a war deserves to have it's civilians massacred....to say nothing of FDR's maneuvering Japan to war to save his filthy ass, his foreknowledge of the attack, failure to warn commanders at Pearl, and scapegoating of those commanders after the attack.


----------



## Moonglow

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Japs should not have started a race war..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fool thinks that a dictatorial nation that starts a war deserves to have it's civilians massacred....to say nothing of FDR's maneuvering Japan to war to save his filthy ass, his foreknowledge of the attack, failure to warn commanders at Pearl, and scapegoating of those commanders after the attack.
Click to expand...

Sling as much shit as you like, yet no proof ever came about on your allegations..


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Very quiet.  I suspect somethings going on in the mind behind that silence.  Are they secretly planning a payback?  Maybe we should round em up and put them in a new camp only this time with all the Chinks running around illegally.  I hear there are more illegal chinks than beaners in America.




You need to see a shrink immediately. And a priest too, while you're at it.


----------



## gipper

Moonglow said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Japs should not have started a race war..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fool thinks that a dictatorial nation that starts a war deserves to have it's civilians massacred....to say nothing of FDR's maneuvering Japan to war to save his filthy ass, his foreknowledge of the attack, failure to warn commanders at Pearl, and scapegoating of those commanders after the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sling as much shit as you like, yet no proof ever came about on your allegations..
Click to expand...

You have to know how to read and comprehend to know the truth....hence you will never know the truth.


----------



## Moonglow

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Japs should not have started a race war..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fool thinks that a dictatorial nation that starts a war deserves to have it's civilians massacred....to say nothing of FDR's maneuvering Japan to war to save his filthy ass, his foreknowledge of the attack, failure to warn commanders at Pearl, and scapegoating of those commanders after the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sling as much shit as you like, yet no proof ever came about on your allegations..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to know how to read and comprehend to know the truth....hence you will never know the truth.
Click to expand...

Already been through this with smarter people than you on this site, but thanks for trying...


----------



## sealybobo

Camp said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberately engaging in blatant dishonesty ^^^^^^ because one cannot justify playing the apologist for that scumbag fdr can only be the act of a shameless, classless liar. Willfully misrepresenting another out of a desperate inability to support the insupportable is the act of a low-life loser of the worst sort. Such a cur is devoid of integrity entirely.
> 
> That scumbag fdr's concentration camps cannot be defended, in fact or principle. Those who insist on worshiping that scumbag nonetheless, are complicit in his crime against America, Americans, and the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about any Japanese person who was alive during pearl harbor. They were jap scumbags. They didn't just defend their leader they worshipped him. Suicide bombers like Isis.
> 
> I also feel the same way about anti gay people who think it's OK to be that way.
> 
> Every president before Lincoln freed the slaves too.
> 
> So why didn't you stay in Japan? Who you gooks come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is FDR a scumbag but the Japs were not?  You a Jap sympathizer or something?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of these people just hate FDR for bringing The New Deal to American culture. His implementation of progressive policies, blended socialism and the sharing of public wealth with the masses instead of giving it all to the wealthy for profiteering changed American culture. The corporatist, fascist, libertarians and conservative of today detest him for teaching the American masses how to escape the grasp of the aristocratic class.
Click to expand...

Makes complete sense.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very quiet.  I suspect somethings going on in the mind behind that silence.  Are they secretly planning a payback?  Maybe we should round em up and put them in a new camp only this time with all the Chinks running around illegally.  I hear there are more illegal chinks than beaners in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to see a shrink immediately. And a priest too, while you're at it.
Click to expand...

But I don't believe in god.  Maybe I'm japanese.


----------



## Unkotare

You are making no sense whatsoever. Try addressing the topic.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberately engaging in blatant dishonesty ^^^^^^ because one cannot justify playing the apologist for that scumbag fdr can only be the act of a shameless, classless liar. Willfully misrepresenting another out of a desperate inability to support the insupportable is the act of a low-life loser of the worst sort. Such a cur is devoid of integrity entirely.
> 
> That scumbag fdr's concentration camps cannot be defended, in fact or principle. Those who insist on worshiping that scumbag nonetheless, are complicit in his crime against America, Americans, and the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about any Japanese person who was alive during pearl harbor. They were jap scumbags. They didn't just defend their leader they worshipped him. Suicide bombers like Isis.
> 
> I also feel the same way about anti gay people who think it's OK to be that way.
> 
> Every president before Lincoln freed the slaves too.
> 
> So why didn't you stay in Japan? Who you gooks come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is FDR a scumbag but the Japs were not?  You a Jap sympathizer or something?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of these people just hate FDR for bringing The New Deal to American culture. His implementation of progressive policies, blended socialism and the sharing of public wealth with the masses instead of giving it all to the wealthy for profiteering changed American culture. The corporatist, fascist, libertarians and conservative of today detest him for teaching the American masses how to escape the grasp of the aristocratic class.
Click to expand...




Can't focus on the topic without trying to escape into trite leftist fantasies? Speaks volumes.


----------



## sealybobo

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Japs should not have started a race war..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fool thinks that a dictatorial nation that starts a war deserves to have it's civilians massacred....to say nothing of FDR's maneuvering Japan to war to save his filthy ass, his foreknowledge of the attack, failure to warn commanders at Pearl, and scapegoating of those commanders after the attack.
Click to expand...

Sounds like GW Bush.  Are you a republican?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> You are making no sense whatsoever. Try addressing the topic.


I did.  You said I should see a priest and I told you I think they are con men.  The topic now as I see it is that you are a con who doesn't like the New Deal so you want to bash FDR.

The funny thing is, it's probably Republicans who have the least problem with doing this to the Jap Americans.  As a liberal I don't like that we did it either.  Any other day I'd be arguing your side of this.

But remember that back then Democrats were the racist party.  It wasn't until the civil rights movement 20 years later that the GOP became the party for racists.  Today you just know GW Bush would be the one to round up Muslim Americans and put them in prison camps and it would be us liberals saying it is wrong.


----------



## Unkotare

^^^ head case wrong as usual. 

This thread is not about the new deal. That SOB fdr was a fucking scumbag for the crime highlighted here, regardless of his other misdeeds. Leftyboy Cramp is just trying to change the subject. You are just following along sniffing his ass. 


As for President Bush, you may be too young to remember that in the days following 9/11 he was the one who made a point of addressing the nation and reminding everyone that we were not at war with Islam, and that Muslim-Americans should not be blamed for what the terrorists had done. 

As with that scumbag fdr's concentration camps, it was a prominent Republican who spoke up for American principles.

You seem very fond of your ignorance.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberately engaging in blatant dishonesty ^^^^^^ because one cannot justify playing the apologist for that scumbag fdr can only be the act of a shameless, classless liar. Willfully misrepresenting another out of a desperate inability to support the insupportable is the act of a low-life loser of the worst sort. Such a cur is devoid of integrity entirely.
> 
> That scumbag fdr's concentration camps cannot be defended, in fact or principle. Those who insist on worshiping that scumbag nonetheless, are complicit in his crime against America, Americans, and the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about any Japanese person who was alive during pearl harbor. They were jap scumbags. They didn't just defend their leader they worshipped him. Suicide bombers like Isis.
> 
> I also feel the same way about anti gay people who think it's OK to be that way.
> 
> Every president before Lincoln freed the slaves too.
> 
> So why didn't you stay in Japan? Who you gooks come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is FDR a scumbag but the Japs were not?  You a Jap sympathizer or something?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of these people just hate FDR for bringing The New Deal to American culture. His implementation of progressive policies, blended socialism and the sharing of public wealth with the masses instead of giving it all to the wealthy for profiteering changed American culture. The corporatist, fascist, libertarians and conservative of today detest him for teaching the American masses how to escape the grasp of the aristocratic class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't focus on the topic without trying to escape into trite leftist fantasies? Speaks volumes.
Click to expand...

I was answering a direct question from a poster. My comments were offered as an opinion as to why bitter, angry people need to use crude and vulgar words and language to express themselves. 
I still consider your reference to FDR as a scumbag to be an insult to the people who supported his Japanese internment policy during WWII. You can pout and whine and blow a fuse over your temper tantrum, I don't care. You keep calling our President from 80 years ago a scumbag for doing what he thought needed to be done to keep citizens safe and you can expect hostility. Behave and speak as a mature rational adult and you will be treated the same.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> ^^^ head case wrong as usual.
> 
> This thread is not about the new deal. That SOB fdr was a fucking scumbag for the crime highlighted here, regardless of his other misdeeds. Leftyboy Cramp is just trying to change the subject. You are just following along sniffing his ass.
> 
> 
> As for President Bush, you may be too young to remember that in the days following 9/11 he was the one who made a point of addressing the nation and reminding everyone that we were not at war with Islam, and that Muslim-Americans should not be blamed for what the terrorists had done.
> 
> As with that scumbag fdr's concentration camps, it was a prominent Republican who spoke up for American principles.
> 
> You seem very fond of your ignorance.


I remember him lying during his State of the Union Address and telling the world Saddam was "giving aid and protection to terrorist, including al Qaeda" so that he could launch a war that would kill and maim hundreds of thousands of innocent Muslims who had nothing to do with 9/11.


----------



## Unkotare

Mature, rational adults don't throw innocent, loyal American citizens into concentration camps. Filthy fucking scumbags do. Nothing changes that.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ head case wrong as usual.
> 
> This thread is not about the new deal. That SOB fdr was a fucking scumbag for the crime highlighted here, regardless of his other misdeeds. Leftyboy Cramp is just trying to change the subject. You are just following along sniffing his ass.
> 
> 
> As for President Bush, you may be too young to remember that in the days following 9/11 he was the one who made a point of addressing the nation and reminding everyone that we were not at war with Islam, and that Muslim-Americans should not be blamed for what the terrorists had done.
> 
> As with that scumbag fdr's concentration camps, it was a prominent Republican who spoke up for American principles.
> 
> You seem very fond of your ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember him lying during his State of the Union Address and telling the world Saddam was "giving aid and protection to terrorist, including al Qaeda"
Click to expand...



That was not a lie.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ head case wrong as usual.
> 
> This thread is not about the new deal. That SOB fdr was a fucking scumbag for the crime highlighted here, regardless of his other misdeeds. Leftyboy Cramp is just trying to change the subject. You are just following along sniffing his ass.
> 
> 
> As for President Bush, you may be too young to remember that in the days following 9/11 he was the one who made a point of addressing the nation and reminding everyone that we were not at war with Islam, and that Muslim-Americans should not be blamed for what the terrorists had done.
> 
> As with that scumbag fdr's concentration camps, it was a prominent Republican who spoke up for American principles.
> 
> You seem very fond of your ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember him lying during his State of the Union Address and telling the world Saddam was "giving aid and protection to terrorist, including al Qaeda"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was not a lie.
Click to expand...

Of course it was. No evidence has ever been brought forward to indicate any truth or a shred of evidence to the validity of that claim. If you have proof of it, please share.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ head case wrong as usual.
> 
> This thread is not about the new deal. That SOB fdr was a fucking scumbag for the crime highlighted here, regardless of his other misdeeds. Leftyboy Cramp is just trying to change the subject. You are just following along sniffing his ass.
> 
> 
> As for President Bush, you may be too young to remember that in the days following 9/11 he was the one who made a point of addressing the nation and reminding everyone that we were not at war with Islam, and that Muslim-Americans should not be blamed for what the terrorists had done.
> 
> As with that scumbag fdr's concentration camps, it was a prominent Republican who spoke up for American principles.
> 
> You seem very fond of your ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember him lying during his State of the Union Address and telling the world Saddam was "giving aid and protection to terrorist, including al Qaeda"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was not a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was.....
Click to expand...


It certainly was not. There have been hundreds of threads on that topic. Go find one if you want to be wrong about it again. This thread is of another topic.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ head case wrong as usual.
> 
> This thread is not about the new deal. That SOB fdr was a fucking scumbag for the crime highlighted here, regardless of his other misdeeds. Leftyboy Cramp is just trying to change the subject. You are just following along sniffing his ass.
> 
> 
> As for President Bush, you may be too young to remember that in the days following 9/11 he was the one who made a point of addressing the nation and reminding everyone that we were not at war with Islam, and that Muslim-Americans should not be blamed for what the terrorists had done.
> 
> As with that scumbag fdr's concentration camps, it was a prominent Republican who spoke up for American principles.
> 
> You seem very fond of your ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember him lying during his State of the Union Address and telling the world Saddam was "giving aid and protection to terrorist, including al Qaeda"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was not a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It certainly was not. There have been hundreds of threads on that topic. Go find one if you want to be wrong about it again. This thread is of another topic.
Click to expand...

I've been on those threads. No one has ever debunked that specific lie. Nor can you. You are just making an excuse. It was what many have called Bush's biggest and boldest lie. The one no one has ever been able to back up. It is a very famous lie. If there were any evidence to it being true it would be easy to find. Sure wouldn't have to search through a hundred message board threads to find some poster who could prove it. I've posted videos of the lie, transcripts of the speech and made at least a dozen challenges here a USMB to show Bush's comment wasn't a lie. Never got an answer, just like I am not getting one from you. You just are not credible.
And I didn't bring Bush into the conversation, you did. You tried to compare George Bush to FDR.


----------



## Ravi

Camp said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were the japanese americans paid reparations but the german americans were not?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Germans were not rounded up and detained in camps while their property was confiscated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 30% of those interred were german americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your source for the 30% or 36% number? Are you counting German prisoners of war? I believe the exact number to be less than 12,000 and they are not counted as being part of the 120,000 Japanese number. It is my understanding that all those interned or detained received individual judicial hearing and of particular interest were those who had been affiliated with the American Bund of which there were an estimated 25,000 members. The American Bund were pro Hitler, pro NAZI sympathizers. Where were these people detained?
> The 1940 census put the number of Germans born in Germany and living in the USA as 1.7 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong about that number, but German Americans (and Italian Americans) were put in internment camps. The only reparations I've been able to find were paid exclusively to Japanese Americans and I'd just like to know why.
> 
> German American Internee Coalition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I studied the site you provided. The German American Internee Coalition. I suggest those interested click on the camps on the map. You may be shocked to learn that one camp included 785 diplomats and high ranking folks who were put up in luxury hotels. There are also many camps which housed foreign nationals of German ancestry from South America, crew members of German merchant vessels and cruise liners and an assortment of random individuals of Italian or German citizenry who would have been used in the enemies war effort if released.
> I see very little comparison to the types of camps or the reasons for interment between the Japanese and the Germans, Italians, etc. Don't think the Japanese had any camps that were luxury hotels.
Click to expand...

Prison is prison and not all detainees were living in luxury, which really doesn't answer my question.


----------



## Ravi

Otay. Uckytardo is a racist that only cares about Japanese Americans. Such a surprise.


----------



## Unkotare

And a liar lies two more times. Such a surprise.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> It was what many have called Bush's biggest and boldest lie.....




Again, go be wrong about that AGAIN in the proper format.


----------



## MaryL

I love FDR. What makes FDR the bad guy here? He basically did what any politician is supposed to do. Reflect the current popular sentiment.  Like Obama NOW and his pro illegal alien amnesty  politically correct stance. Let's flip this around: What do you think Obama would have done say, if he was president in 1941? What do you think FDR would do NOW if he alive and President NOW in 2015? I doubt anything would be much different.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> I love FDR. What makes FDR the bad guy here?....




You should have read all the posts here before asking.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberately engaging in blatant dishonesty ^^^^^^ because one cannot justify playing the apologist for that scumbag fdr can only be the act of a shameless, classless liar. Willfully misrepresenting another out of a desperate inability to support the insupportable is the act of a low-life loser of the worst sort. Such a cur is devoid of integrity entirely.
> 
> That scumbag fdr's concentration camps cannot be defended, in fact or principle. Those who insist on worshiping that scumbag nonetheless, are complicit in his crime against America, Americans, and the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about any Japanese person who was alive during pearl harbor. They were jap scumbags. They didn't just defend their leader they worshipped him. Suicide bombers like Isis.
> 
> I also feel the same way about anti gay people who think it's OK to be that way.
> 
> Every president before Lincoln freed the slaves too.
> 
> So why didn't you stay in Japan? Who you gooks come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The idiot doesn't seem to realize how pointlessly misguided his attempts at being a racist are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just saying what a lot of people are thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing people are thinking is why you are trying so hard to make a fool of yourself.
> 
> 
> At least stick to the topic and limit the damage.
Click to expand...


The 6 most evil presidents in US history who aren't George W. Bush

Harry Truman:  Japan was willing to surrender to the United States in July of 1945 with one condition, that the Japanese Emperor Hirohito not be tried as a war criminal. The truth was that Japan was virtually helpless by this time, its military in a shambles, its cities bombed, and its people starving. Truman ignored the offer, and in August ordered the bombs dropped. 

Also on the list was that scumbag Ronald Reagan.

*4. Ronald Reagan*
*
Hey look, FDR made honorable mention:

George W. Bush: For invading Iraq under false pretenses (“Weapons of Mass Destruction”), resulting in the deaths of thousands of U.S. soldiers, and hundreds of thousands of Iraqi citizens.

Franklin Roosevelt: For the imprisonment of over 100,000 Japanese American citizens for the crime of looking Asian.

*


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love FDR. What makes FDR the bad guy here?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have read all the posts here before asking.
Click to expand...

You read them all? Where are you going with this?


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> And a liar lies two more times. Such a surprise.


Bush lied about Saddam and al Qaeda being in collusion.
You are lying about the WWII Japanese camps and FDR.
Those are the two lies. 
You will be bitter all your life if you don't put all of this in perspective.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> You are lying about the WWII Japanese camps and FDR.




How so?


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying about the WWII Japanese camps and FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying about the WWII Japanese camps and FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a liar lies two more times. Such a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush lied about Saddam and al Qaeda
Click to expand...



I told you to go be wrong in the appropriate place if you can't let it go.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying about the WWII Japanese camps and FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


???


----------



## Camp

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying about the WWII Japanese camps and FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The OP always presents this issue in a biased fashion that ignores all the other people and circumstances that influenced FDR into issuing the EO that created the camps. When the other factors are brought up his response is simply that the scumbag FDR signed the EO. The OP does not address the other factors that indicate FDR's decision was based on overwhelming advice from the military and civilians alike, meaning it wasn't a scumbag decision based on racism, but a decision made from concern about national security.
Obviously, in hindsight, just about everyone believes it was a mistake and was unfair to the Japanese.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a liar lies two more times. Such a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush lied about Saddam and al Qaeda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I told you to go be wrong in the appropriate place if you can't let it go.
Click to expand...

You brought up the subject and I responded. You called me a liar because you did not agree with my response. You continue to demand having the last word, which includes the liar comments and now making demands about how someone can respond to comments you make. You are the one who needs to let it go and STFU about it if you want the topic of your Bush posting to disappear. Otherwise, as long as you keep bringing it up you will get a response. Quit your whining or learn to take what you try to dish out.


----------



## MaryL

Oh shit. We go . Japan is victim again. Even though they started this. Please.


----------



## gipper

MaryL said:


> Oh shit. We go . Japan is victim again. Even though they started this. Please.


You forgot to mention FDR instigated the war and if he were not such a corrupt fool, could have avoided the war.


----------



## MaryL

gipper said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit. We go . Japan is victim again. Even though they started this. Please.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention FDR instigated the war and if he were not such a corrupt fool, could have avoided the war.
Click to expand...




gipper said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit. We go . Japan is victim again. Even though they started this. Please.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention FDR instigated the war and if he were not such a corrupt fool, could have avoided the war.
Click to expand...

Forgot? Bush and and his WMD's. History repeats itself.  Sorry.


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about any Japanese person who was alive during pearl harbor. They were jap scumbags. They didn't just defend their leader they worshipped him. Suicide bombers like Isis.
> 
> I also feel the same way about anti gay people who think it's OK to be that way.
> 
> Every president before Lincoln freed the slaves too.
> 
> So why didn't you stay in Japan? Who you gooks come here?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The idiot doesn't seem to realize how pointlessly misguided his attempts at being a racist are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just saying what a lot of people are thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing people are thinking is why you are trying so hard to make a fool of yourself.
> 
> 
> At least stick to the topic and limit the damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 6 most evil presidents in US history who aren't George W. Bush
> 
> Harry Truman:  Japan was willing to surrender to the United States in July of 1945 with one condition, that the Japanese Emperor Hirohito not be tried as a war criminal. The truth was that Japan was virtually helpless by this time, its military in a shambles, its cities bombed, and its people starving. Truman ignored the offer, and in August ordered the bombs dropped.
> 
> Also on the list was that scumbag Ronald Reagan.
> 
> *4. Ronald Reagan
> 
> Hey look, FDR made honorable mention:
> 
> George W. Bush: For invading Iraq under false pretenses (“Weapons of Mass Destruction”), resulting in the deaths of thousands of U.S. soldiers, and hundreds of thousands of Iraqi citizens.
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt: For the imprisonment of over 100,000 Japanese American citizens for the crime of looking Asian.
> *
Click to expand...

No one likes that bush and Reagan are on the scumbag list?


----------



## sealybobo

gipper said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit. We go . Japan is victim again. Even though they started this. Please.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention FDR instigated the war and if he were not such a corrupt fool, could have avoided the war.
Click to expand...

The rich called fdr a traitor to his class. Of course they slandered him just like they do Obama and did Clinton and Carter.

And we know what they did to Kennedy.


----------



## MaryL

Then we get Obama. Higher health care costs, middle class loses  their jobs.Poor Americans surrender their  jobs to  poor illegal aliens Ain't it great or what?


----------



## sealybobo

MaryL said:


> Then we get Obama. Higher health care costs, middle class loses  their jobs.Poor Americans surrender their  jobs to  poor illegal aliens Ain't it great or what?


What if you found out it was under Reagan this started and they did it because Americans ask for too much?

Because I remember years ago Republicans defended illegals. You guys said they were doing jobs Americans won't do.

So its funny to see the flip flop.

I can show you articles from during the bush presidency where us liberals explained how your party is split on this. The racists vs. The illegal employers who love the cheap labor.

Glad to see you're coming around. Bout time.


----------



## regent

Interesting how attempts are made to show that FDR didn't go far enough to defend Pearl Harbor from Japanese attack and yet castigate him or going too far to defend the West Coast from sabotage.


----------



## sealybobo

regent said:


> Interesting how attempts are made to show that FDR didn't go far enough to defend Pearl Harbor from Japanese attack and yet castigate him or going too far to defend the West Coast from sabotage.


FDR was the president of the people of course the right who's afraid Obama or Bernie Sanders or hillary will pass some new deal type policies, of course they're going to want to re write history and pretend FDR wasn't loved by the masses.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 
> And we know what they did to Kennedy.




What who did?


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> ... his response is simply that the scumbag FDR signed the EO. .....




Whose name is on it, apologist?


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> ... it wasn't a scumbag decision based on racism....




It absolutely WAS a scumbag decision based on racism made by a racist fucking scumbag who was the most vile, anti-American POS to ever sully the White House.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a liar lies two more times. Such a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush lied about Saddam and al Qaeda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I told you to go be wrong in the appropriate place if you can't let it go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up the subject and I responded.....
Click to expand...



No, someone else brought it up and you keep trying to be wrong again in the wrong place.


----------



## gipper

sealybobo said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how attempts are made to show that FDR didn't go far enough to defend Pearl Harbor from Japanese attack and yet castigate him or going too far to defend the West Coast from sabotage.
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was the president of the people of course the right who's afraid Obama or Bernie Sanders or hillary will pass some new deal type policies, of course they're going to want to re write history and pretend FDR wasn't loved by the masses.
Click to expand...

Do you work for the DNC?

When will you partisans realize it is all a big game designed to divide and conquer?  There is very little difference between the two major parties...they both do the bidding of the oligarchy.


----------



## gipper

MaryL said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit. We go . Japan is victim again. Even though they started this. Please.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention FDR instigated the war and if he were not such a corrupt fool, could have avoided the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit. We go . Japan is victim again. Even though they started this. Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to mention FDR instigated the war and if he were not such a corrupt fool, could have avoided the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgot? Bush and and his WMD's. History repeats itself.  Sorry.
Click to expand...

History most certainly repeats itself because the public refuses to learn from the past.


----------



## Ravi

The reason the Japanese were put in internment camps is because the Japanese attacked the USA. Nothing to do with race, everything to do with war. The racial aspect was made up by Reagan to attack FDR. The racist in the equation is Reagan. And the OP for continuing the lie.


----------



## sealybobo

gipper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how attempts are made to show that FDR didn't go far enough to defend Pearl Harbor from Japanese attack and yet castigate him or going too far to defend the West Coast from sabotage.
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was the president of the people of course the right who's afraid Obama or Bernie Sanders or hillary will pass some new deal type policies, of course they're going to want to re write history and pretend FDR wasn't loved by the masses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you work for the DNC?
> 
> When will you partisans realize it is all a big game designed to divide and conquer?  There is very little difference between the two major parties...they both do the bidding of the oligarchy.
Click to expand...

You're half right. 

There's a huge difference between parties.


----------



## gipper

sealybobo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how attempts are made to show that FDR didn't go far enough to defend Pearl Harbor from Japanese attack and yet castigate him or going too far to defend the West Coast from sabotage.
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was the president of the people of course the right who's afraid Obama or Bernie Sanders or hillary will pass some new deal type policies, of course they're going to want to re write history and pretend FDR wasn't loved by the masses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you work for the DNC?
> 
> When will you partisans realize it is all a big game designed to divide and conquer?  There is very little difference between the two major parties...they both do the bidding of the oligarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're half right.
> 
> There's a huge difference between parties.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately you are not alone with that foolish belief.


----------



## Unkotare

Ravi said:


> ... Nothing to do with race, everything to do with war....



That is, of course, absurd.

"Over 127,000 United States citizens were imprisoned during World War II. Their crime? Being of Japanese ancestry."



"_Despite the lack of any concrete evidence_..., Japanese Americans were suspected of remaining loyal to their ancestral land. ANTI-JAPANESE PARANOIA increased because of a large Japanese presence on the West Coast. ... President Roosevelt signed an executive order in February 1942 ordering the RELOCATION of all Americans of Japanese ancestry to CONCENTRATION CAMPS in the interior of the United States.


...Until the camps were completed, many of the evacuees were held in temporary centers, such as stables at local racetracks. Almost two-thirds of the interns wereNISEI, or Japanese Americans born in the United States. It made no difference that many had never even been to Japan. *Even Japanese-American veterans of World War I were forced to leave their homes*...

... the interns knew that if they tried to flee, armed sentries who stood watch around the clock, would shoot them.

... While the American concentration camps never reached the levels of Nazi death camps as far as atrocities are concerned, they remain a dark mark on the nation's record of respecting civil liberties and cultural differences."




Japanese-American Internment [ushistory.org]


----------



## Unkotare

Ravi said:


> The racial aspect was made up by Reagan to attack FDR. ....




"As president, Reagan often mentioned his admiration for FDR’s spirit of leadership"

"Twice he spoke at events honoring Roosevelt."


First Principles - Ronald Reagan on Franklin Roosevelt: The Significance of Style


----------



## Unkotare

Ravi said:


> The reason the Japanese were put in internment camps is because the Japanese attacked the USA. Nothing to do with race....




"These Japanese Americans, half of whom were children, were incarcerated for up to 4 years, without due process of law or any factual basis, in bleak, remote camps surrounded by barbed wire and armed guards."

"Some Japanese Americans died in the camps due to inadequate medical care and the emotional stresses they encountered. Several were killed by military guards posted for allegedly resisting orders."

"At the time, Executive Order 9066 was justified as a "military necessity" to protect against domestic espionage and sabotage. However, it was later documented that *"our government had in its possession proof that not one Japanese American, citizen or not, had engaged in espionage, not one had committed any act of sabotage."* (Michi Weglyn, 1976).

*Rather, the causes for this unprecedented action in American history, according to the Commission on Wartime Relocation and Internment of Civilians, "were motivated largely by racial prejudice, wartime hysteria, and a failure of political leadership.*""


Children of the Camps | INTERNMENT HISTORY


----------



## Unkotare

"*August 18, 1941*
In a letter to President Roosevelt, Representative John Dingell of Michigan suggests incarcerating 10,000 Hawaiian Japanese Americans as hostages to ensure "good behavior" on the part of Japan."


"*November 12, 1941*
Fifteen Japanese American businessmen and community leaders in Los Angeles Little Tokyo are picked up in an F.B.I. raid. A spokesman for the Central Japanese Association states: "We teach the fundamental principles of America and the high ideals of American democracy. We want to live here in peace and harmony. Our people are 100% loyal to America.""


"*May 13, 1942*
Forty-five-year-old Ichiro Shimoda, a Los Angeles gardener, is shot to death by guards while trying to escape from Fort Still (Oklahoma) internment camp. The victim was seriously mentally ill, having attempted suicide twice since being picked up on December 7. He is shot despite the guards' knowledge of his mental state."


*"May 16, 1942*
Hikoji Takeuchi, a Nisei, is shot by a guard at Manzanar. The guard claims that he shouted at Takeuchi and that Takeuchi began to run away from him. Takeuchi claims he was collecting scrap lumber and didn't hear the guard shout. His wounds indicate that he was shot in the front. Though seriously injured, he eventually recovered. "


"*July, 27 1942*
Two Issei -- Brawley, CA farmer Toshiro Kobata and San Pedro fisherman Hirota Isomura -- are shot to death by camp guards at Lourdsburg, New Mexico enemy alien internment camp. The men had allegedly been trying to escape. It would later be reported, however, that upon their arrival to the camp, the men had been too ill to walk from the train station to the camp gate."


"*October 20, 1942*
President Roosevelt calls the "relocation centers" "concentration camps" at a press conference. The WRA had consistently denied that the term "concentration camps" accurately described the camps."


"*April 11, 1943*
James Hatsuki Wakasa, a sixty-three-year-old chef, is shot to death by a sentry at Heart Mountain camp while allegedly trying to escape through a fence. It is later determined that Wakasa had been inside the fence and facing the sentry when shot. The sentry would stand a general court-martial on April 28 at Fort Douglas, Utah and be found "not guilty.""

*"April 13, 1943*
"A Jap's a Jap. There is no way to determine their loyalty... This coast is too vulnerable. No Jap should come back to this coast except on a permit from my office." Gereral John L. DeWitt, head, Western Defense Command; before the House Naval Affairs Subcommittee."


"*May 24, 1944*
Shoichi James Okamoto is shot to death at Tule Lake by a guard after stopping a construction truck at the main gate for permission to pass. Private Bernard Goe, the guard, would be acquitted after being fined a dollar for "unauthorized use of government property" --a bullet."


----------



## Ravi

Unkotare said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Nothing to do with race, everything to do with war....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is, of course, absurd.
> 
> "Over 127,000 United States citizens were imprisoned during World War II. Their crime? Being of Japanese ancestry."
> 
> 
> 
> "_Despite the lack of any concrete evidence_..., Japanese Americans were suspected of remaining loyal to their ancestral land. ANTI-JAPANESE PARANOIA increased because of a large Japanese presence on the West Coast. ... President Roosevelt signed an executive order in February 1942 ordering the RELOCATION of all Americans of Japanese ancestry to CONCENTRATION CAMPS in the interior of the United States.
> 
> 
> ...Until the camps were completed, many of the evacuees were held in temporary centers, such as stables at local racetracks. Almost two-thirds of the interns wereNISEI, or Japanese Americans born in the United States. It made no difference that many had never even been to Japan. *Even Japanese-American veterans of World War I were forced to leave their homes*...
> 
> ... the interns knew that if they tried to flee, armed sentries who stood watch around the clock, would shoot them.
> 
> ... While the American concentration camps never reached the levels of Nazi death camps as far as atrocities are concerned, they remain a dark mark on the nation's record of respecting civil liberties and cultural differences."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese-American Internment [ushistory.org]
Click to expand...

That doesn't change anything I said. If the Japanese had never attacked us there would have been no internment camps.


----------



## Ravi

Unkotare said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the Japanese were put in internment camps is because the Japanese attacked the USA. Nothing to do with race....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "These Japanese Americans, half of whom were children, were incarcerated for up to 4 years, without due process of law or any factual basis, in bleak, remote camps surrounded by barbed wire and armed guards."
> 
> "Some Japanese Americans died in the camps due to inadequate medical care and the emotional stresses they encountered. Several were killed by military guards posted for allegedly resisting orders."
> 
> "At the time, Executive Order 9066 was justified as a "military necessity" to protect against domestic espionage and sabotage. However, it was later documented that *"our government had in its possession proof that not one Japanese American, citizen or not, had engaged in espionage, not one had committed any act of sabotage."* (Michi Weglyn, 1976).
> 
> *Rather, the causes for this unprecedented action in American history, according to the Commission on Wartime Relocation and Internment of Civilians, "were motivated largely by racial prejudice, wartime hysteria, and a failure of political leadership.*""
> 
> 
> Children of the Camps | INTERNMENT HISTORY
Click to expand...

Blah, blah, blah. Why weren't the German Americans give reparations?


----------



## Ravi

Unkotare said:


> In a letter to President Roosevelt, Representative John Dingell of Michigan suggests incarcerating 10,000 Hawaiian Japanese Americans as hostages to ensure "good behavior" on the part of Japan."


Yep, nothing to do with race, instead as a stick to hold over Japan's head.


----------



## Unkotare

Ravi said:


> Yep, nothing to do with race....




Everything to do with race, and that racist piece of shit, fdr.


----------



## Unkotare

"*October 27-30, 1944*
The 442nd Regimental Combat Team rescues an American battalion which had been cut off and surrounded by the enemy. Eight hundred casualties are suffered by the 442nd to rescue 211 men. After this rescue, the 442nd is ordered to keep advancing in the forest; they would push ahead without relief or rest until November 9."


----------



## Unkotare

http://web.stanford.edu/group/sjeaa/journal111/Japan4.pdf


----------



## Unkotare

"The Roosevelt administration, never much concerned with the document FDR swore four times to “preserve, protect, and defend,” was determined to defend its policies toward Americans of Japanese descent at all costs, even to the point of lying to the highest court in the land. Solicitor General Charles Fahy defended the administration’s policies before the Supreme Court in the cases brought by Hirabayashi and Korematsu. Fahy argued that the curfew and relocation were matters of “military necessity” and “military urgency.” The court bought Fahy’s arguments and upheld Hirabayashi’s and Korematsu’s convictions, thereby declaring the administration’s policies constitutional.

Fast-forward to 2010. In the course of doing research on some immigration cases, Acting Solicitor General Neal Katyal began looking into the World War II internment cases. On May 24, 2011, at a Justice Department event honoring Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders, Katyal revealed the following:

By the time the cases of Gordon Hirabayashi and Fred Korematsu reached the Supreme Court, the Solicitor General had learned of a key intelligence report that undermined the rationale behind the internment. The Ringle Report, from the Office of Naval Intelligence, found that only a small percentage of Japanese Americans posed a potential security threat, and that the most dangerous were already known or in custody. But the Solicitor General did not inform the Court of the report, despite warnings from Department of Justice attorneys that failing to alert the Court “might approximate the suppression of evidence.” Instead, he argued that it was impossible to segregate loyal Japanese Americans from disloyal ones. Nor did he inform the Court that a key set of allegations used to justify the internment, that Japanese Americans were using radio transmitters to communicate with enemy submarines off the West Coast, had been discredited by the FBI and FCC. And to make matters worse, he relied on gross generalizations about Japanese Americans, such as that they were disloyal and motivated by “racial solidarity.”

“It seemed obvious to me that we had made a mistake,” Katyal added. “The duty of candor wasn’t met.”

The Roosevelt Justice Department had done far more than simply make a “mistake.”

“This was a deliberate, knowing lie by Fahy to the Supreme Court,” University of California at San Diego Professor Peter Irons told the _Los Angeles Times_. In the 1980s, wrote the paper, Irons “had found reports in old government files that showed the U.S. military did not see Japanese Americans as a threat in 1942. His research led to federal court hearings that set aside the convictions of Korematsu and Hirabayashi. Congress later voted to have the nation apologize and pay reparations to those who were wrongly held.”

According to the _Times_, Katyal said Fahy’s suppression of evidence “harmed the court, and it harmed 120,000 Japanese Americans. It harmed our reputation as lawyers and as human beings, and it harmed our commitment to those words on the court’s building: Equal Justice Under Law.”"


FDR’s Solicitor General Withheld Evidence in Japanese Internment Cases


----------



## Unkotare

That fucking scumbag FDR knew there was very little risk in the Japanese-American population (far less than in the much, much, much larger German-American population, for example) and persisted with his racist, unconstitutional, anti-American crimes. 

"That, in short, the entire "Japanese Problem" has been magnified out of its true proportion, largely because of the physical characteristics of the people; that it is no more serious that the problems of the German, Italian, and Communistic portions of the United States population, and, finally that it should be handled on the basis of the individual, regardless of citizenship, and not on a racial basis."

Ringle Report on Japanese Internment


----------



## Unkotare

"Roger Daniels (1993) revealed that the same day that Executive Order 9066 was signed the U.S. Army Intelligence Agency stated that “mass evaluation was unnecessary” (p. 47). Even the office of Naval Intelligence (NI) as well had stated that there was no evidence of sabotage, espionage and spying on the part of the Japanese Americans residing on the West Coast."

http://www.ijhssnet.com/journals/Vol_2_No_5_March_2012/8.pdf


----------



## regent

The 442nd. changed the whole complexion of the Japanese-American image, but like many changes in a population it took time. Many Americans still did not want the Japanese-Americans back on the coast after the war, but it seems a program was started using the 442nd. as the nucleus for an educational moment and eventually Hawaii was admitted as a state, with Japanese-Americans elected to government. One major change was the change of political power in Hawaii; Hawaii became Democratic and the Doles and Republicans lost tons of power.


----------



## Ravi

Unkotare said:


> "The Roosevelt administration, never much concerned with the document FDR swore four times to “preserve, protect, and defend,” was determined to defend its policies toward Americans of Japanese descent at all costs, even to the point of lying to the highest court in the land. Solicitor General Charles Fahy defended the administration’s policies before the Supreme Court in the cases brought by Hirabayashi and Korematsu. Fahy argued that the curfew and relocation were matters of “military necessity” and “military urgency.” The court bought Fahy’s arguments and upheld Hirabayashi’s and Korematsu’s convictions, thereby declaring the administration’s policies constitutional.
> 
> Fast-forward to 2010. In the course of doing research on some immigration cases, Acting Solicitor General Neal Katyal began looking into the World War II internment cases. On May 24, 2011, at a Justice Department event honoring Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders, Katyal revealed the following:
> 
> By the time the cases of Gordon Hirabayashi and Fred Korematsu reached the Supreme Court, the Solicitor General had learned of a key intelligence report that undermined the rationale behind the internment. The Ringle Report, from the Office of Naval Intelligence, found that only a small percentage of Japanese Americans posed a potential security threat, and that the most dangerous were already known or in custody. But the Solicitor General did not inform the Court of the report, despite warnings from Department of Justice attorneys that failing to alert the Court “might approximate the suppression of evidence.” Instead, he argued that it was impossible to segregate loyal Japanese Americans from disloyal ones. Nor did he inform the Court that a key set of allegations used to justify the internment, that Japanese Americans were using radio transmitters to communicate with enemy submarines off the West Coast, had been discredited by the FBI and FCC. And to make matters worse, he relied on gross generalizations about Japanese Americans, such as that they were disloyal and motivated by “racial solidarity.”
> 
> “It seemed obvious to me that we had made a mistake,” Katyal added. “The duty of candor wasn’t met.”
> 
> The Roosevelt Justice Department had done far more than simply make a “mistake.”
> 
> “This was a deliberate, knowing lie by Fahy to the Supreme Court,” University of California at San Diego Professor Peter Irons told the _Los Angeles Times_. In the 1980s, wrote the paper, Irons “had found reports in old government files that showed the U.S. military did not see Japanese Americans as a threat in 1942. His research led to federal court hearings that set aside the convictions of Korematsu and Hirabayashi. Congress later voted to have the nation apologize and pay reparations to those who were wrongly held.”
> 
> According to the _Times_, Katyal said Fahy’s suppression of evidence “harmed the court, and it harmed 120,000 Japanese Americans. It harmed our reputation as lawyers and as human beings, and it harmed our commitment to those words on the court’s building: Equal Justice Under Law.”"
> 
> 
> FDR’s Solicitor General Withheld Evidence in Japanese Internment Cases


From your Ringle report:

b) That of the Japanese-born alien residents, the large majority are at least passively loyal to the United States. That is, they would knowingly do nothing what ever to the injury of the United States, but at the same time would not do anything to the injury of Japan. Also, most might well do surreptitious observation work for Japanese interests if given a convenient opportunity.

Moral of the story to Japan: your barbaric behavior ended up hurting you more than it did us.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> "Roger Daniels (1993) revealed that the same day that Executive Order 9066 was signed the U.S. Army Intelligence Agency stated that “mass evaluation was unnecessary” (p. 47). Even the office of Naval Intelligence (NI) as well had stated that there was no evidence of sabotage, espionage and spying on the part of the Japanese Americans residing on the West Coast."
> 
> http://www.ijhssnet.com/journals/Vol_2_No_5_March_2012/8.pdf


.


----------



## Ravi

You are babbling. Next text time tell the Japanese that actions have consequences .


----------



## Unkotare

Your comments are unrelated to what has been posted. There is quite a lot of content now to which one might respond if one wants a real discussion.


----------



## sealybobo

Ravi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Roosevelt administration, never much concerned with the document FDR swore four times to “preserve, protect, and defend,” was determined to defend its policies toward Americans of Japanese descent at all costs, even to the point of lying to the highest court in the land. Solicitor General Charles Fahy defended the administration’s policies before the Supreme Court in the cases brought by Hirabayashi and Korematsu. Fahy argued that the curfew and relocation were matters of “military necessity” and “military urgency.” The court bought Fahy’s arguments and upheld Hirabayashi’s and Korematsu’s convictions, thereby declaring the administration’s policies constitutional.
> 
> Fast-forward to 2010. In the course of doing research on some immigration cases, Acting Solicitor General Neal Katyal began looking into the World War II internment cases. On May 24, 2011, at a Justice Department event honoring Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders, Katyal revealed the following:
> 
> By the time the cases of Gordon Hirabayashi and Fred Korematsu reached the Supreme Court, the Solicitor General had learned of a key intelligence report that undermined the rationale behind the internment. The Ringle Report, from the Office of Naval Intelligence, found that only a small percentage of Japanese Americans posed a potential security threat, and that the most dangerous were already known or in custody. But the Solicitor General did not inform the Court of the report, despite warnings from Department of Justice attorneys that failing to alert the Court “might approximate the suppression of evidence.” Instead, he argued that it was impossible to segregate loyal Japanese Americans from disloyal ones. Nor did he inform the Court that a key set of allegations used to justify the internment, that Japanese Americans were using radio transmitters to communicate with enemy submarines off the West Coast, had been discredited by the FBI and FCC. And to make matters worse, he relied on gross generalizations about Japanese Americans, such as that they were disloyal and motivated by “racial solidarity.”
> 
> “It seemed obvious to me that we had made a mistake,” Katyal added. “The duty of candor wasn’t met.”
> 
> The Roosevelt Justice Department had done far more than simply make a “mistake.”
> 
> “This was a deliberate, knowing lie by Fahy to the Supreme Court,” University of California at San Diego Professor Peter Irons told the _Los Angeles Times_. In the 1980s, wrote the paper, Irons “had found reports in old government files that showed the U.S. military did not see Japanese Americans as a threat in 1942. His research led to federal court hearings that set aside the convictions of Korematsu and Hirabayashi. Congress later voted to have the nation apologize and pay reparations to those who were wrongly held.”
> 
> According to the _Times_, Katyal said Fahy’s suppression of evidence “harmed the court, and it harmed 120,000 Japanese Americans. It harmed our reputation as lawyers and as human beings, and it harmed our commitment to those words on the court’s building: Equal Justice Under Law.”"
> 
> 
> FDR’s Solicitor General Withheld Evidence in Japanese Internment Cases
> 
> 
> 
> From your Ringle report:
> 
> b) That of the Japanese-born alien residents, the large majority are at least passively loyal to the United States. That is, they would knowingly do nothing what ever to the injury of the United States, but at the same time would not do anything to the injury of Japan. Also, most might well do surreptitious observation work for Japanese interests if given a convenient opportunity.
> 
> Moral of the story to Japan: your barbaric behavior ended up hurting you more than it did us.
Click to expand...

But the point is why punish innocent Japanese Americans for Japan.

I'm starting to see a pattern here. When Japanese don't act right we react with our gut. We're gonna win and were not gonna chance west coast sabotage. We played it safe. 

Black people suffer prejudice because of how black stereotypes act in public. All the news of how blacks are Robbin and stealin and killing, we are going to stereotype.

And if Muslims start suicide bombing we'll start picking on them. Screw political correctness.

The Italians mobs had to be broken up. Right now is Russian mobsters. 

And the Mexicans need to be carded. Again, screw pc.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> When Japanese don't act right we react with our gut. ....





"Roger Daniels (1993) revealed that the same day that Executive Order 9066 was signed the U.S. Army Intelligence Agency stated that “mass evaluation was unnecessary” (p. 47). Even the office of Naval Intelligence (NI) as well had stated that there was no evidence of sabotage, espionage and spying on the part of the Japanese Americans residing on the West Coast."

http://www.ijhssnet.com/journals/Vol_2_No_5_March_2012/8.pdf


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Japanese don't act right we react with our gut. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Roger Daniels (1993) revealed that the same day that Executive Order 9066 was signed the U.S. Army Intelligence Agency stated that “mass evaluation was unnecessary” (p. 47). Even the office of Naval Intelligence (NI) as well had stated that there was no evidence of sabotage, espionage and spying on the part of the Japanese Americans residing on the West Coast."
> 
> http://www.ijhssnet.com/journals/Vol_2_No_5_March_2012/8.pdf
Click to expand...

Yes, and the commander of the sixth corps area, DeWitt said otherwise, as did the future Chief Justice of the Supreme Court and governor of California. Should FDR listen to the general in charge of the area's security or others? Unfortunately General DeWitt was a Republican and a conservative. also unfortunately FDR listened to the general in charge.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Japanese don't act right we react with our gut. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Roger Daniels (1993) revealed that the same day that Executive Order 9066 was signed the U.S. Army Intelligence Agency stated that “mass evaluation was unnecessary” (p. 47). Even the office of Naval Intelligence (NI) as well had stated that there was no evidence of sabotage, espionage and spying on the part of the Japanese Americans residing on the West Coast."
> 
> http://www.ijhssnet.com/journals/Vol_2_No_5_March_2012/8.pdf
Click to expand...

Roger Daniels? Is he swiftboating fdr's legacy? Who's he? Bet he's a conservative. Bet he gets a fat gov. Pension too. Just bet!


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Japanese don't act right we react with our gut. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Roger Daniels (1993) revealed that the same day that Executive Order 9066 was signed the U.S. Army Intelligence Agency stated that “mass evaluation was unnecessary” (p. 47). Even the office of Naval Intelligence (NI) as well had stated that there was no evidence of sabotage, espionage and spying on the part of the Japanese Americans residing on the West Coast."
> 
> http://www.ijhssnet.com/journals/Vol_2_No_5_March_2012/8.pdf
Click to expand...

How did they know? We're they spying on Japanese Americans?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Japanese don't act right we react with our gut. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Roger Daniels (1993) revealed that *the same day* that Executive Order 9066 was signed_ the U.S. Army Intelligence Agency stated that “mass evaluation was unnecessar_y” (p. 47). _Even the office of Naval Intelligence (NI) as well had stated that there was no evidence of sabotage, espionage and spying on the part of the Japanese Americans residing on the West Coast_."
> 
> http://www.ijhssnet.com/journals/Vol_2_No_5_March_2012/8.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and the commander of the sixth corps area, DeWitt said otherwise...
Click to expand...


Oh look, you found perhaps the only person involved who may have been MORE motivated by racism than that scumbag fdr.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Japanese don't act right we react with our gut. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Roger Daniels (1993) revealed that the same day that Executive Order 9066 was signed the U.S. Army Intelligence Agency stated that “mass evaluation was unnecessary” (p. 47). Even the office of Naval Intelligence (NI) as well had stated that there was no evidence of sabotage, espionage and spying on the part of the Japanese Americans residing on the West Coast."
> 
> http://www.ijhssnet.com/journals/Vol_2_No_5_March_2012/8.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they know? We're [sic] they spying on Japanese Americans?
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> That fucking scumbag FDR knew there was very little risk in the Japanese-American population (far less than in the much, much, much larger German-American population, for example) and persisted with his racist, unconstitutional, anti-American crimes.
> 
> "That, in short, the entire "Japanese Problem" has been magnified out of its true proportion, largely because of the physical characteristics of the people; that it is no more serious that the problems of the German, Italian, and Communistic portions of the United States population, and, finally that it should be handled on the basis of the individual, regardless of citizenship, and not on a racial basis."
> 
> Ringle Report on Japanese Internment


.


----------



## MaryL

I just got through talking to 85 year old  Japanese man and his wife. They both survived those bloody  internment camps, like the beautiful old souls they are. Stoic and humble. Not bitter and mean. There was no reason for the internment camps, none. It breaks your heart  the truth in that. No valid reason for internment camps. None.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Japanese don't act right we react with our gut. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Roger Daniels (1993) revealed that the same day that Executive Order 9066 was signed the U.S. Army Intelligence Agency stated that “mass evaluation was unnecessary” (p. 47). Even the office of Naval Intelligence (NI) as well had stated that there was no evidence of sabotage, espionage and spying on the part of the Japanese Americans residing on the West Coast."
> 
> http://www.ijhssnet.com/journals/Vol_2_No_5_March_2012/8.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they know? We're [sic] they spying on Japanese Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

Ur gay


----------



## sealybobo

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a liar lies two more times. Such a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush lied about Saddam and al Qaeda being in collusion.
> You are lying about the WWII Japanese camps and FDR.
> Those are the two lies.
> You will be bitter all your life if you don't put all of this in perspective.
Click to expand...

Turns out https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/


----------



## pismoe

MaryL said:


> I just got through talking to 85 year old  Japanese man and his wife. They both survived those bloody  internment camps, like the beautiful old souls they are. Stoic and humble. Not bitter and mean. There was no reason for the internment camps, none. It breaks your heart  the truth in that. No valid reason for internment camps. None.


-------------------------------   these leftie liar are 'fos' , no matter the right ot wrong of 'jap' internment , the camps were not BLOODY .


----------



## CrusaderFrank

sealybobo said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a liar lies two more times. Such a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush lied about Saddam and al Qaeda being in collusion.
> You are lying about the WWII Japanese camps and FDR.
> Those are the two lies.
> You will be bitter all your life if you don't put all of this in perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turns out https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
Click to expand...

Fuck, we lost Sulu.


----------



## sealybobo

pismoe said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got through talking to 85 year old  Japanese man and his wife. They both survived those bloody  internment camps, like the beautiful old souls they are. Stoic and humble. Not bitter and mean. There was no reason for the internment camps, none. It breaks your heart  the truth in that. No valid reason for internment camps. None.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------   these leftie liar are 'fos' , no matter the right ot wrong of 'jap' internment , the camps were not BLOODY .
Click to expand...


And they didn't separate children from their parents.


----------



## bodecea

Unkotare said:


> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."


Thank you for bringing that up...a time in our history that we KNOW was wrong.


----------



## bodecea

depotoo said:


> The US government suppressed for months the first eyewitness accounts of the 1942 Bataan death march in the Philippines on which so many captured American GIs perished, and news of the beheadings of shot-down aircrew.
> 
> Read more: Beheaded at whim and worked to death Japan s repugnant treatment of Allied PoWs Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese maltreated captives as a matter of policy, not necessity. The casual sadism was so widespread, that it must be considered institutional.
> 
> There were so many arbitrary beheadings, clubbings and bayonetings that it is impossible to dismiss these as unauthorised initiatives by individual officers and men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't condone the internment camps, but I also was not alive to hear of the beheadings, etc. of our men over in Japan.  I do know the rage I have felt of those beheaded and burned alive  by ISIS.


I remember us convicting Japanese for waterboarding as torture too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

sealybobo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got through talking to 85 year old  Japanese man and his wife. They both survived those bloody  internment camps, like the beautiful old souls they are. Stoic and humble. Not bitter and mean. There was no reason for the internment camps, none. It breaks your heart  the truth in that. No valid reason for internment camps. None.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------   these leftie liar are 'fos' , no matter the right ot wrong of 'jap' internment , the camps were not BLOODY .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they didn't separate children from their parents.
Click to expand...

FDR: he did concentration camps like a real Progressive


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Japanese don't act right we react with our gut. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Roger Daniels (1993) revealed that the same day that Executive Order 9066 was signed the U.S. Army Intelligence Agency stated that “mass evaluation was unnecessary” (p. 47). Even the office of Naval Intelligence (NI) as well had stated that there was no evidence of sabotage, espionage and spying on the part of the Japanese Americans residing on the West Coast."
> 
> http://www.ijhssnet.com/journals/Vol_2_No_5_March_2012/8.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they know? We're [sic] they spying on Japanese Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ur gay
Click to expand...




...says the old, closet-case ‘confirmed bachelor.’


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got through talking to 85 year old  Japanese man and his wife. They both survived those bloody  internment camps, like the beautiful old souls they are. Stoic and humble. Not bitter and mean. There was no reason for the internment camps, none. It breaks your heart  the truth in that. No valid reason for internment camps. None.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------   these leftie liar are 'fos' , no matter the right ot wrong of 'jap' internment , the camps were not BLOODY .
Click to expand...




7 Americans shot dead by concentration camp guards might say otherwise.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got through talking to 85 year old  Japanese man and his wife. They both survived those bloody  internment camps, like the beautiful old souls they are. Stoic and humble. Not bitter and mean. There was no reason for the internment camps, none. It breaks your heart  the truth in that. No valid reason for internment camps. None.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------   these leftie liar are 'fos' , no matter the right ot wrong of 'jap' internment , the camps were not BLOODY .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they didn't separate children from their parents.
Click to expand...






Neither does trump.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got through talking to 85 year old  Japanese man and his wife. They both survived those bloody  internment camps, like the beautiful old souls they are. Stoic and humble. Not bitter and mean. There was no reason for the internment camps, none. It breaks your heart  the truth in that. No valid reason for internment camps. None.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------   these leftie liar are 'fos' , no matter the right ot wrong of 'jap' internment , the camps were not BLOODY .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they didn't separate children from their parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither does trump.
Click to expand...

Are you a liar or just uninformed?

*Trump should end policy on family separation, says Koch-backed group and business leaders*

Members of the business community are voicing their outrage at President Donald Trump's new immigration policy of separating children from their parents at the border, including a group being funded by billionaire industrialists Charles and David Koch.
The Libre Initiative, a nonprofit group financially backed by the Koch brothers, called on the Trump administration on Tuesday to reverse course on what's been called a zero tolerance immigration policy, which forces children to part ways with their families if they illegally cross the border.
This is coming from the Koch brothers, not liberals you fucking idiot.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got through talking to 85 year old  Japanese man and his wife. They both survived those bloody  internment camps, like the beautiful old souls they are. Stoic and humble. Not bitter and mean. There was no reason for the internment camps, none. It breaks your heart  the truth in that. No valid reason for internment camps. None.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------   these leftie liar are 'fos' , no matter the right ot wrong of 'jap' internment , the camps were not BLOODY .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they didn't separate children from their parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither does trump.
Click to expand...


So do you agree with this former WW2 internment camp survivor or not?

*George Takei: Trump border policy worse than Japanese internment camps*

Where is your outrage about what Trump's doing?  

You remind me of Jews.  They don't care if Africans are being slaughtered.  As long as it's not Jews they seem to not care.  Well you've gone on and on about FDR and what he did to Japanese Americans but you don't seem to mind what happens to Mexican people.  Interesting.  Seems your compassion has borders and you don't even care about half of America so really you are a typical Republican.  You only care about your own.


----------



## Unkotare

If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.

An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression by their own government based on racism and greed.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got through talking to 85 year old  Japanese man and his wife. They both survived those bloody  internment camps, like the beautiful old souls they are. Stoic and humble. Not bitter and mean. There was no reason for the internment camps, none. It breaks your heart  the truth in that. No valid reason for internment camps. None.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------   these leftie liar are 'fos' , no matter the right ot wrong of 'jap' internment , the camps were not BLOODY .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they didn't separate children from their parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither does trump.
Click to expand...

You have your head too far up Trumps ass to see clearly.

Here is what Trump said, and what the reality is.

Trump said the family separations at the border are "a result of Democrat-supported loopholes in our federal laws" that he said could be easily changed.

The reality: Trump's administration made a decision to prosecute 100% of adults caught crossing the border illegally even if they came with children, and thus are separating parents from their kids at the border with no clear plan to reunite them after the parents return from jail and court proceedings.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.


I agree with that.  I'm hoping his cruelty is effective in lowing the number of illegals that come into our country.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.


If Japs didn't bomb us at Pearl Harbor we wouldn't have had to lock up Jap Americans.  A choice Japs made.  

And just like the babies are innocent victims, so were Jap Americans after their motherland pearl harbored us.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression based on racism and greed.


You didn't answer my question.  I said FDR didn't separate kids from their families.  You said neither is Trump.  I proved you to either be an ignorant fuck or a liar.  Now you come back with that they asked for it?  

I bet you think it's ok for women crossing the border illegally to be raped.  They chose to cross illegally so anything that happens to them is their fault/choice.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression by their own government based on racism and greed.



Japs were proving to be crazy mofos.  Same thing Arabs are doing today.  Too many arabs live in America but hate America.  You can bet if we had too many suicide bombings going on and they were being committed by American born muslims, Trump would build a wall around Dearborn, MI and put every muslim American in it.  

But until that happens you'll swear Republicans would never do such a thing.  Ignorant is what you are.  I've had many ignorant teachers.  Most teachers aren't the best and brightest.  It's like cops.  If a person is too smart he/she will fail the police test.  Well anyone really bright wouldn't have gone into teaching retards.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> 
> 
> If Japs didn't bomb us at Pearl Harbor we wouldn't have had to lock up Jap Americans.  A choice Japs made.
> 
> And just like the babies are innocent victims, so were Jap Americans after their motherland pearl harbored us.
Click to expand...




Japanese Americans made no such choice, and The United States of America was their motherland, you illogical fucking buffoon. 

You are too stupid to believe.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression by their own government based on racism and greed.


We should kill those kids then blame their parents for putting them in harms way.  That'll stop people from crossing that border huh?  And it's ok because those kids aren't Americans.  They don't have any rights.  Right?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> 
> 
> If Japs didn't bomb us at Pearl Harbor we wouldn't have had to lock up Jap Americans.  A choice Japs made.
> 
> And just like the babies are innocent victims, so were Jap Americans after their motherland pearl harbored us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Americans made no such choice, and The United States of America was their motherland, you illogical fucking buffoon.
> 
> You are too stupid to believe.
Click to expand...


If the eyes go slanted then the motherland is asia.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression based on racism and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.  I said FDR didn't separate kids from their families.  You said neither is Trump.  I proved you to either be an ignorant fuck or a liar.  Now you come back with that they asked for it?
> 
> I bet you think it's ok for women crossing the border illegally to be raped.  They chose to cross illegally so anything that happens to them is their fault/choice.
Click to expand...




Idiotic speculation, and sick, closet-case deviant fantasies. You’re a pathetic, diseased SOB.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> 
> 
> If Japs didn't bomb us at Pearl Harbor we wouldn't have had to lock up Jap Americans.  A choice Japs made.
> 
> And just like the babies are innocent victims, so were Jap Americans after their motherland pearl harbored us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Americans made no such choice, and The United States of America was their motherland, you illogical fucking buffoon.
> 
> You are too stupid to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the eyes go slanted then the motherland is asia.
Click to expand...





Everyone knows how stupid you are. Don’t belabor the point.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression by their own government based on racism and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> ....because those kids aren't Americans.  They don't have any rights.  Right?
Click to expand...




Who said that, idiot? Oh yeah, just YOU again.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression by their own government based on racism and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Trump would build a wall around Dearborn, MI and put every muslim American in it.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...



More idiotic speculation from Bobobrainless.


----------



## francoHFW

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression by their own government based on racism and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> ....because those kids aren't Americans.  They don't have any rights.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that, idiot? Oh yeah, just YOU again.
Click to expand...

So let's have a list of Republicans who complained about the Japanese camps back in the day LOL...


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression by their own government based on racism and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you'll swear Republicans would never do such a thing.  ....
Click to expand...



Thus far, only democrats HAVE done that thing in the US. Spew all the idiotic nonsense you want, it won’t change that FACT, shitstain.


----------



## francoHFW

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression by their own government based on racism and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you'll swear Republicans would never do such a thing.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far, only democrats HAVE done that thing in the US. Spew all the idiotic nonsense you want, it won’t change that FACT, shitstain.
Click to expand...

And the Republicans would have done the same thing or worse, but vote for the lying thieving brainwashing give away to the rich screw the rest GOP...


----------



## Unkotare

francoHFW said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression by their own government based on racism and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you'll swear Republicans would never do such a thing.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far, only democrats HAVE done that thing in the US. Spew all the idiotic nonsense you want, it won’t change that FACT, shitstain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Republicans would have done the same thing or worse, but vote for the lying thieving brainwashing give away to the rich screw the rest GOP...
Click to expand...




“Would have” is pathetic, guilt-ridden speculation. Only democrats HAVE done.


----------



## Lysistrata

Unkotare said:


> "Today, we call them”internment camps.” A more accurate term would be “concentration camps.” They were called exactly that by then-President Roosevelt as he confidently endorsed them. The name “enemy alien internment camps” was also used to describe these centers.
> 
> The modern wording stems from how they weren’t the vicious death campsexperienced in Europe, which is how most people view concentration camps today. Internees enjoyed weddings, gardening, painting, sports, clubs, and even newspapers. There were no gas chambers. Inmates were not doomed to genocide.
> 
> Still, “internment camp” doesn’t do justice to the horrors experienced within them. Japanese Americans were uprooted from their homes and treated like criminals. They experienced enormous loss. They suffered great physical and emotional trauma. A racial minority was concentrated in specific areas for the security of the nation, imprisoned in deplorable conditions, and stripped of their dignity. They were living in concentration camps."



Yet German-Americans were allowed to hold full-out nazi rallies in Madison Square Garden, and they were never herded into this type of camp and were allowed to live as ordinary citizens.


----------



## francoHFW

Lysistrata said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Today, we call them”internment camps.” A more accurate term would be “concentration camps.” They were called exactly that by then-President Roosevelt as he confidently endorsed them. The name “enemy alien internment camps” was also used to describe these centers.
> 
> The modern wording stems from how they weren’t the vicious death campsexperienced in Europe, which is how most people view concentration camps today. Internees enjoyed weddings, gardening, painting, sports, clubs, and even newspapers. There were no gas chambers. Inmates were not doomed to genocide.
> 
> Still, “internment camp” doesn’t do justice to the horrors experienced within them. Japanese Americans were uprooted from their homes and treated like criminals. They experienced enormous loss. They suffered great physical and emotional trauma. A racial minority was concentrated in specific areas for the security of the nation, imprisoned in deplorable conditions, and stripped of their dignity. They were living in concentration camps."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet German-Americans were allowed to hold full-out nazi rallies in Madison Square Garden, and they were never herded into this type of camp and were allowed to live as ordinary citizens.
Click to expand...

Not after December 7th 1941, and many were taken into custody, same with Italians. They had this thing called racism back then. Luckily that is unknown today.


----------



## francoHFW

Lysistrata said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Today, we call them”internment camps.” A more accurate term would be “concentration camps.” They were called exactly that by then-President Roosevelt as he confidently endorsed them. The name “enemy alien internment camps” was also used to describe these centers.
> 
> The modern wording stems from how they weren’t the vicious death campsexperienced in Europe, which is how most people view concentration camps today. Internees enjoyed weddings, gardening, painting, sports, clubs, and even newspapers. There were no gas chambers. Inmates were not doomed to genocide.
> 
> Still, “internment camp” doesn’t do justice to the horrors experienced within them. Japanese Americans were uprooted from their homes and treated like criminals. They experienced enormous loss. They suffered great physical and emotional trauma. A racial minority was concentrated in specific areas for the security of the nation, imprisoned in deplorable conditions, and stripped of their dignity. They were living in concentration camps."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet German-Americans were allowed to hold full-out nazi rallies in Madison Square Garden, and they were never herded into this type of camp and were allowed to live as ordinary citizens.
Click to expand...

Germans and Italians interned in 19 World War II - Google Search


----------



## Lysistrata

francoHFW said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Today, we call them”internment camps.” A more accurate term would be “concentration camps.” They were called exactly that by then-President Roosevelt as he confidently endorsed them. The name “enemy alien internment camps” was also used to describe these centers.
> 
> The modern wording stems from how they weren’t the vicious death campsexperienced in Europe, which is how most people view concentration camps today. Internees enjoyed weddings, gardening, painting, sports, clubs, and even newspapers. There were no gas chambers. Inmates were not doomed to genocide.
> 
> Still, “internment camp” doesn’t do justice to the horrors experienced within them. Japanese Americans were uprooted from their homes and treated like criminals. They experienced enormous loss. They suffered great physical and emotional trauma. A racial minority was concentrated in specific areas for the security of the nation, imprisoned in deplorable conditions, and stripped of their dignity. They were living in concentration camps."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet German-Americans were allowed to hold full-out nazi rallies in Madison Square Garden, and they were never herded into this type of camp and were allowed to live as ordinary citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germans and Italians interned in 19 World War II - Google Search
Click to expand...


Japanese Americans were detailed wholesale. Germans and Italians only after individual investigations and were detained individually.

Internment of German Americans - Wikipedia

These to groups were subjected to very different procedures. Explain that. Explain why German Bund members were not immediately arrested and sent to camps like Japanese Americans were. My family on Long Island watched against the nazis. While my mother's brothers were out fighting the war, along with my aunt in the Navy, my teenaged aunt watched on the shore for German u-boats and landings. There were plenty of Germans in the NYC area who openly supported hitler, and nothing was ever done to them.


----------



## francoHFW

Lysistrata said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Today, we call them”internment camps.” A more accurate term would be “concentration camps.” They were called exactly that by then-President Roosevelt as he confidently endorsed them. The name “enemy alien internment camps” was also used to describe these centers.
> 
> The modern wording stems from how they weren’t the vicious death campsexperienced in Europe, which is how most people view concentration camps today. Internees enjoyed weddings, gardening, painting, sports, clubs, and even newspapers. There were no gas chambers. Inmates were not doomed to genocide.
> 
> Still, “internment camp” doesn’t do justice to the horrors experienced within them. Japanese Americans were uprooted from their homes and treated like criminals. They experienced enormous loss. They suffered great physical and emotional trauma. A racial minority was concentrated in specific areas for the security of the nation, imprisoned in deplorable conditions, and stripped of their dignity. They were living in concentration camps."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet German-Americans were allowed to hold full-out nazi rallies in Madison Square Garden, and they were never herded into this type of camp and were allowed to live as ordinary citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germans and Italians interned in 19 World War II - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japanese Americans were detailed wholesale. Germans and Italians only after individual investigations and were detained individually.
> 
> Internment of German Americans - Wikipedia
> 
> These to groups were subjected to very different procedures. Explain that. Explain why German Bund members were not immediately arrested and sent to camps like Japanese Americans were. My family on Long Island watched against the nazis. While my mother's brothers were out fighting the war, along with my aunt in the Navy, my teenaged aunt watched on the shore for German u-boats and landings. There were plenty of Germans in the NYC area who openly supported hitler, and nothing was ever done to them.
Click to expand...

Pretty simple. Racism and ignorance against the Japanese.


----------



## sealybobo

Lysistrata said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Today, we call them”internment camps.” A more accurate term would be “concentration camps.” They were called exactly that by then-President Roosevelt as he confidently endorsed them. The name “enemy alien internment camps” was also used to describe these centers.
> 
> The modern wording stems from how they weren’t the vicious death campsexperienced in Europe, which is how most people view concentration camps today. Internees enjoyed weddings, gardening, painting, sports, clubs, and even newspapers. There were no gas chambers. Inmates were not doomed to genocide.
> 
> Still, “internment camp” doesn’t do justice to the horrors experienced within them. Japanese Americans were uprooted from their homes and treated like criminals. They experienced enormous loss. They suffered great physical and emotional trauma. A racial minority was concentrated in specific areas for the security of the nation, imprisoned in deplorable conditions, and stripped of their dignity. They were living in concentration camps."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet German-Americans were allowed to hold full-out nazi rallies in Madison Square Garden, and they were never herded into this type of camp and were allowed to live as ordinary citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germans and Italians interned in 19 World War II - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japanese Americans were detailed wholesale. Germans and Italians only after individual investigations and were detained individually.
> 
> Internment of German Americans - Wikipedia
> 
> These to groups were subjected to very different procedures. Explain that. Explain why German Bund members were not immediately arrested and sent to camps like Japanese Americans were. My family on Long Island watched against the nazis. While my mother's brothers were out fighting the war, along with my aunt in the Navy, my teenaged aunt watched on the shore for German u-boats and landings. There were plenty of Germans in the NYC area who openly supported hitler, and nothing was ever done to them.
Click to expand...

And one of the japs interned in those camps says what trump is doing is worse. So argue with a former survivor not us.

I’ll listen to a former survivor you listen to unkotare who can’t answer a simple question


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression by their own government based on racism and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you'll swear Republicans would never do such a thing.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far, only democrats HAVE done that thing in the US. Spew all the idiotic nonsense you want, it won’t change that FACT, shitstain.
Click to expand...

Yes but what trumps doing proves republicans are also capable.

Show me one illegal immigrant Canadian in those camps


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression by their own government based on racism and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you'll swear Republicans would never do such a thing.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far, only democrats HAVE done that thing in the US. Spew all the idiotic nonsense you want, it won’t change that FACT, shitstain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but what trumps doing proves republicans are also capable.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...




Illogical again.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression by their own government based on racism and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you'll swear Republicans would never do such a thing.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far, only democrats HAVE done that thing in the US. Spew all the idiotic nonsense you want, it won’t change that FACT, shitstain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but what trumps doing proves republicans are also capable.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical again.
Click to expand...

Because you don't want to get it.  STFU pussy.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression by their own government based on racism and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you'll swear Republicans would never do such a thing.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far, only democrats HAVE done that thing in the US. Spew all the idiotic nonsense you want, it won’t change that FACT, shitstain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but what trumps doing proves republicans are also capable.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you don't want to get it.  STFU pussy.
Click to expand...






I “get” that you are incapable of rational thought, you hopeless fucking moron.


----------



## depotoo

Not simply for water boarding.  They faced a long list of charges.
In 2007 an attorney essayist called what they did water boarding, as that term was never used back then.   And one of their ways of -water boarding- was holding someone upside down from a ladder and submerging their heads, .  But that was not why they were convicted and executed. 
Want to know what they were doing?  Read this report from 1946.  Get ready to read what real torture is.  Not for the faint of heart or stomach.  A taste of their water boarding (not). 
" The victim's stomach is filled with water from a hose placed in .the throat. A plank is then  placed across the distended stomach, and Japanese, one on each end, then 'see- saw' thus forcing the water from the stomach. Many of the victims die under this torture.”
https://www.6thinfantry.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/JapaneseTortureTechniques.pdf




bodecea said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US government suppressed for months the first eyewitness accounts of the 1942 Bataan death march in the Philippines on which so many captured American GIs perished, and news of the beheadings of shot-down aircrew.
> 
> Read more: Beheaded at whim and worked to death Japan s repugnant treatment of Allied PoWs Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese maltreated captives as a matter of policy, not necessity. The casual sadism was so widespread, that it must be considered institutional.
> 
> There were so many arbitrary beheadings, clubbings and bayonetings that it is impossible to dismiss these as unauthorised initiatives by individual officers and men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't condone the internment camps, but I also was not alive to hear of the beheadings, etc. of our men over in Japan.  I do know the rage I have felt of those beheaded and burned alive  by ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember us convicting Japanese for waterboarding as torture too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

Unkotare said:


> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."


It was wrong then and it is wrong now. End it.


----------



## regent

Ravi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."
> 
> 
> 
> It was wrong then and it is wrong now. End it.
Click to expand...

It was the army system, see if you can figure it out.


----------



## regent

Picaro said:


> Yes, it was the Army providing the security, so they made the rules, and pretty god rules to boot. So some crazy bastard got shot. So what??? Crazy bastards get shot every day somewhere, several in fact, so who cares. Not the guard's job to psychoanalyze morons in split second confrontations.
> 
> Besides, it was Unkotare's fault for not keeping his crazy ass dad in the house and away from strangers.


It had to do with charges after the war. When I was an MP we were told that if we pulled our gun the army wanted a dead body. We would be charged, court martialed and found guilty The reason can now be figured out..


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression by their own government based on racism and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you'll swear Republicans would never do such a thing.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far, only democrats HAVE done that thing in the US. Spew all the idiotic nonsense you want, it won’t change that FACT, shitstain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Republicans would have done the same thing or worse, but vote for the lying thieving brainwashing give away to the rich screw the rest GOP...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Would have” is pathetic, guilt-ridden speculation. Only democrats HAVE done.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## francoHFW

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression by their own government based on racism and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you'll swear Republicans would never do such a thing.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far, only democrats HAVE done that thing in the US. Spew all the idiotic nonsense you want, it won’t change that FACT, shitstain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Republicans would have done the same thing or worse, but vote for the lying thieving brainwashing give away to the rich screw the rest GOP...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Would have” is pathetic, guilt-ridden speculation. Only democrats HAVE done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

What about republican-led discrimination laws against Asians? Limits on immigration Etc. And they would have done worse in 1941.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...you'll swear Republicans would never do such a thing.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far, only democrats HAVE done that thing in the US. Spew all the idiotic nonsense you want, it won’t change that FACT, shitstain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Republicans would have done the same thing or worse, but vote for the lying thieving brainwashing give away to the rich screw the rest GOP...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Would have” is pathetic, guilt-ridden speculation. Only democrats HAVE done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about republican-led discrimination laws against Asians? Limits on immigration Etc. And they would have done worse in 1941.
Click to expand...

Whatever irrelevant to today. This is not the old Republican party this is the new b******* propaganda greedy GOP. The last good GOP guy was Bill Scranton from my high school.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If parents didn’t drag young children to illegal border crossing, the chances of their being separated would be very, very small. A choice.
> 
> An act of irresponsibility on the part of the parents (when real parents are actually involved), not pro-active aggression by their own government based on racism and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you'll swear Republicans would never do such a thing.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far, only democrats HAVE done that thing in the US. Spew all the idiotic nonsense you want, it won’t change that FACT, shitstain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Republicans would have done the same thing or worse, but vote for the lying thieving brainwashing give away to the rich screw the rest GOP...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Would have” is pathetic, guilt-ridden speculation. Only democrats HAVE done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Another one of your better posts, fish


----------



## Unkotare

francoHFW said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...you'll swear Republicans would never do such a thing.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far, only democrats HAVE done that thing in the US. Spew all the idiotic nonsense you want, it won’t change that FACT, shitstain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Republicans would have done the same thing or worse, but vote for the lying thieving brainwashing give away to the rich screw the rest GOP...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Would have” is pathetic, guilt-ridden speculation. Only democrats HAVE done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about republican-led discrimination laws against Asians? Limits on immigration Etc. And they would have done worse in 1941.
Click to expand...




“Yeahbut” and “would have” do not mitigate the scumbag fdr’s crime.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far, only democrats HAVE done that thing in the US. Spew all the idiotic nonsense you want, it won’t change that FACT, shitstain.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would have done the same thing or worse, but vote for the lying thieving brainwashing give away to the rich screw the rest GOP...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Would have” is pathetic, guilt-ridden speculation. Only democrats HAVE done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about republican-led discrimination laws against Asians? Limits on immigration Etc. And they would have done worse in 1941.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Yeahbut” and “would have” do not mitigate the scumbag fdr’s crime.
Click to expand...


Didn't you vote for Trump?  Didn't he put these kids in cages?


Watch the video and tell me Trump isn't just like FDR.  Only difference is these little kids aren't Americans.  Still sickening





Nice blankets I'm sure the kids are warm and comfortable and happy.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...Only difference is these little kids aren't Americans.  ....




Not the only difference at all.


----------



## francoHFW

Unkotare said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually that is the very definition of mitigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far, only democrats HAVE done that thing in the US. Spew all the idiotic nonsense you want, it won’t change that FACT, shitstain.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would have done the same thing or worse, but vote for the lying thieving brainwashing give away to the rich screw the rest GOP...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Would have” is pathetic, guilt-ridden speculation. Only democrats HAVE done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about republican-led discrimination laws against Asians? Limits on immigration Etc. And they would have done worse in 1941.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Yeahbut” and “would have” do not mitigate the scumbag fdr’s crime.
Click to expand...

Actually that is the very definition of mitigation


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually that is the very definition of mitigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would have done the same thing or worse, but vote for the lying thieving brainwashing give away to the rich screw the rest GOP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Would have” is pathetic, guilt-ridden speculation. Only democrats HAVE done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about republican-led discrimination laws against Asians? Limits on immigration Etc. And they would have done worse in 1941.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Yeahbut” and “would have” do not mitigate the scumbag fdr’s crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually that is the very definition of mitigation
Click to expand...

And FDR didn't makes orphans out of the children...


----------



## sealybobo

francoHFW said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually that is the very definition of mitigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would have done the same thing or worse, but vote for the lying thieving brainwashing give away to the rich screw the rest GOP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Would have” is pathetic, guilt-ridden speculation. Only democrats HAVE done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about republican-led discrimination laws against Asians? Limits on immigration Etc. And they would have done worse in 1941.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Yeahbut” and “would have” do not mitigate the scumbag fdr’s crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually that is the very definition of mitigation
Click to expand...

For example it’s cruel to lock kids in cages. Yeabut and would have is exactly what unkotare does for trump.

It’s a different situation. Sometimes putting innocent people seeking asylum in cages is ok. 

It’s easy to spot the differences but unkotare can’t see the similarities


----------



## whitehall

As usual the liberal FDR defenders have the argument upside down and backwards. You have to scratch your head when FDR defenders claim that revenge based on foreign atrocities justifies the most notorious race based violation of the Constitution since slavery.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually that is the very definition of mitigation“Would have” is pathetic, guilt-ridden speculation. Only democrats HAVE done.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about republican-led discrimination laws against Asians? Limits on immigration Etc. And they would have done worse in 1941.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Yeahbut” and “would have” do not mitigate the scumbag fdr’s crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually that is the very definition of mitigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For example it’s cruel to lock kids in cages. Yeabut and would have is exactly what unkotare does for trump.
Click to expand...



More senseless lies.


----------



## Unkotare

francoHFW said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually that is the very definition of mitigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would have done the same thing or worse, but vote for the lying thieving brainwashing give away to the rich screw the rest GOP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Would have” is pathetic, guilt-ridden speculation. Only democrats HAVE done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about republican-led discrimination laws against Asians? Limits on immigration Etc. And they would have done worse in 1941.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Yeahbut” and “would have” do not mitigate the scumbag fdr’s crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually that is the very definition of mitigation
Click to expand...




Actually, you need to go take a remedial English class.


----------



## francoHFW

whitehall said:


> As usual the liberal FDR defenders have the argument upside down and backwards. You have to scratch your head when FDR defenders claim that revenge based on foreign atrocities justifies the most notorious race based violation of the Constitution since slavery.


Of course no families were separated like Trump is doing, and separated for good in many cases. Great job, scumbag GOP and silly dupes like you...


----------



## francoHFW

Unkotare said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually that is the very definition of mitigation“Would have” is pathetic, guilt-ridden speculation. Only democrats HAVE done.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about republican-led discrimination laws against Asians? Limits on immigration Etc. And they would have done worse in 1941.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Yeahbut” and “would have” do not mitigate the scumbag fdr’s crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually that is the very definition of mitigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you need to go take a remedial English class.
Click to expand...

There were only one or two Republicans that had any problem with it at all, dumbass.
https://www.quora.com/What-was-the-Republican-response-to-FDRs-Japanese-internment-camps


----------



## whitehall

francoHFW said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual the liberal FDR defenders have the argument upside down and backwards. You have to scratch your head when FDR defenders claim that revenge based on foreign atrocities justifies the most notorious race based violation of the Constitution since slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course no families were separated like Trump is doing, and separated for good in many cases. Great job, scumbag GOP and silly dupes like you...
Click to expand...

Families? You mean kids illegally entering the U.S. escorted by coyote slave traders? Even Obama thought it was a good idea to separate them. Anyway it still doesn't justify a president depriving U.S. citizens of their liberty without due process on a freaking executive order.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far, only democrats HAVE done that thing in the US. Spew all the idiotic nonsense you want, it won’t change that FACT, shitstain.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Republicans would have done the same thing or worse, but vote for the lying thieving brainwashing give away to the rich screw the rest GOP...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Would have” is pathetic, guilt-ridden speculation. Only democrats HAVE done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about republican-led discrimination laws against Asians? Limits on immigration Etc. And they would have done worse in 1941.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Yeahbut” and “would have” do not mitigate the scumbag fdr’s crime.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Unkotare

francoHFW said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> What about republican-led discrimination laws against Asians? Limits on immigration Etc. And they would have done worse in 1941.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Yeahbut” and “would have” do not mitigate the scumbag fdr’s crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually that is the very definition of mitigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you need to go take a remedial English class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were only one or two Republicans that had any problem with it at all, dumbass.
> https://www.quora.com/What-was-the-Republican-response-to-FDRs-Japanese-internment-camps
Click to expand...




Whose name is on the EO, suckass?


----------



## francoHFW

whitehall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual the liberal FDR defenders have the argument upside down and backwards. You have to scratch your head when FDR defenders claim that revenge based on foreign atrocities justifies the most notorious race based violation of the Constitution since slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course no families were separated like Trump is doing, and separated for good in many cases. Great job, scumbag GOP and silly dupes like you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Families? You mean kids illegally entering the U.S. escorted by coyote slave traders? Even Obama thought it was a good idea to separate them. Anyway it still doesn't justify a president depriving U.S. citizens of their liberty without due process on a freaking executive order.
Click to expand...

It was extremely rare under Obama, super duper, not like this disgraceful mess. I'm not familiar with your last phony scandal...


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Unkotare said:


> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."


You should know that the US interred German and Italian Americans as well during the war.


----------



## Unkotare

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."
> 
> 
> 
> You should know that the US interred German and Italian Americans as well during the war.
Click to expand...


That's true. You should look at the number of German-Americans and Italian-Americans who lived on the East Coast at the time and the relative proportions of them arrested compared with over 100,000 Japanese Americans on the West Coast thrown into fdr's concentration camps. You should note this discrepancy mindful of the fact that Germans on the East Coast actually did engage in espionage and sabotage, whereas no Japanese-American was ever convicted of such during the war. German Americans were (and are) the largest ethnicity by family background in the US at the time and there was a vocal pro-Nazi element among them, but proportionately so, so, so many fewer were incarcerated when in fact there was a (feeble and constitutionally indefensible) argument for doing so. What was the difference? Hmmmmm? What could it have been...?


----------



## regent

As I understand it, the Germans and Italians that were considered a potential problem had been identified for some time and they were  picked up pretty quick. No such ID
had been made on the Japanese and Japanese- Americans and that solution was not feasible. I wonder if those picked up and interred voted Republican or Democratic after release? How do Japanese and Japanese-Americans vote today?
Another problem the internment created was for some posters to keep up the criticism of a deed long past.


----------



## Unkotare

The sickening, illogical apologists for that scumbag son of a bitch fdr are as shameless as they are un-American.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> The sickening, illogical apologists for that scumbag son of a bitch fdr are as shameless as they are un-American.


Yep, FDR put millions in camps during the war, but then War is often described as Hell.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sickening, illogical apologists for that scumbag son of a bitch fdr are as shameless as they are un-American.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, FDR put millions in camps during the war, ...
Click to expand...



No, not millions, but over 100,000 innocent, loyal, brave AMERICANS were thrown into fdr’s concentration camps.


----------



## regent

_It was millions that went into U.S army camps, naval camps, Marine Corp camps, stockades, without their families, and thousands of lives lost, and you want us to feel guilty because we put some Japanese and Japanese-Americans, whose status was unknown, into camps?  War is hell._


----------



## Unkotare

Trying too hard to play the apologist leads to statements of illogical and anti-American nonsense like that. ^^^^^^^

What a shameless disgrace.


----------



## Picaro

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sickening, illogical apologists for that scumbag son of a bitch fdr are as shameless as they are un-American.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, FDR put millions in camps during the war, ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, not millions, but over 100,000 innocent, loyal, brave AMERICANS were thrown into fdr’s concentration camps.
Click to expand...


lol rubbish. over a third of them were not citizens and were never going to be citizens, and the Japanese community was famous for its patriotism and enthusiasm for the Homeland's military victories for the entire century. They also didn't feel compelled to report Japanese agents attempting to recruit spies and saboteurs among them immediately prior to the war, either. 

You pieces of American hating dogshit just need to get new hobbies, or deport yourselves, is all.


----------



## Picaro

regent said:


> _It was millions that went into U.S army camps, naval camps, Marine Corp camps, stockades, without their families, and thousands of lives lost, and you want us to feel guilty because we put some Japanese and Japanese-Americans, whose status was unknown, into camps?  War is hell._



They all stayed after being released; we're still waiting to hear any real horror stories for the little bit of time they were detained. They would have faced a lot of violence from their neighbors if they were left on the coast anyway; Fillipino fishermen were already attacking them before Pearl Harbor. Then there are those Japanese in the interior and in the East who weren't interned, the numbers of which these lying idiots don't seem to know.


----------



## Camp

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abe would not disagree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan was invading  other countries from 1933 on. Burma, Korea onto China Wow. America stopped funding Japan, which pissed them of to the point they attacked us at Pearl Harbor. Sneak attack. What reason did Japan have for this? Long term comprehension, spelling and grammar optional. Japan was an international menace, killed millions, started the war in the pacific. Saying "We are sorry", priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Citing Japanese atrocities is not a defense for placing innocent Americans in concentration camps. How can allegedly educated Americans possibly promote that idiotic argument? You could almost understand rounding up all the Japanese on Hawaii but they didn't. FDR's executive order only put middle class hard working Japanese American citizens in jail in California. It's unbelievable that the same people who are adamant about so-called "sanctuary cities" for illegal aliens would defend FDR's order to incarcerate American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knew where their loyalty was. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Japanese-Americans were convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war (unlike German Americans), and the 442 is still the most highly decorated unit in U.S. Military history.
> 
> Who was really loyal was pretty fucking clear, and it wasn't that scumbag fdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling FDR a scumbag for interning Japanese in WWII is the same as calling America and what we refer to as "The Greatest Generation" as scumbags.
> 
> The action to intern the Japanese was overwhelmingly supported by the American population. They believed and many still believe that if not for the US Navel victories in the Pacific against the huge overwhelming force of the Japanese Navy, the US west coast would have experienced major attacks.
> 
> The guy you call a scumbag was the guy responsible for insisting, promoting and eventually developing and producing advanced aircraft carriers and attack aircraft that defeated the Japanese Navy, which would have been greatly advanced technologically if FDR did not have the knowledge of Navel warfare and the skill to advance the US Navy in a way that would shock the Japanese Navel commanders. The US Navy would have most surely been defeated in the Pacific if FDR's advancement had not been supported and made during his first two terms in office during the 1930's.
> 
> Most people are not knowledgeable or ignore an important fact about FDR. He served as Assistant Secretary of the Navy for seven years, 1913 to 1920, before during and after WWI. Before becoming a politician he spent years working with and coordinating military affairs and spending time with military commanders. He was in fact, a military expert with a military background.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

Unkotare said:


> The sickening, illogical apologists for that scumbag son of a bitch fdr are as shameless as they are un-American.


Fdr was wrong out of fear. trump is wrong because he caters to the fear of his supporters, that he has manufactured.

He's the bigger scumbag by far.


----------



## Picaro

FDR wasn't wrong.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> FDR wasn't wrong.



He was an arrogant, irresponsible, dishonest, disloyal, anti-American scumbag.


----------



## regent

All the Japanese had to do to prevent America from putting their citizens and noncitizens into camps was not to  have a sneak attack on Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> All the Japanese had to do to prevent America from putting their citizens and noncitizens into camps was not to  have a sneak attack on Pearl Harbor.



 American citizens did not attack Pearl Harbor, you shameless apologist douche bag.  American citizens did not conduct the Bataan death March or the rape of Nanjing. America was not at war with American citizens, you stupid anti-American asswipe.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Japanese had to do to prevent America from putting their citizens and noncitizens into camps was not to  have a sneak attack on Pearl Harbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American citizens did not attack Pearl Harbor, you shameless apologist douche bag.  American citizens did not conduct the Bataan death March or the rape of Nanjing. America was not at war with American citizens, you stupid anti-American asswipe.
Click to expand...

It's the big words isn't it? I had a hunch it wasn't Bataan because I was in the Regiment that recaptured Bataan, I guess you were at Nanking?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Japanese had to do to prevent America from putting their citizens and noncitizens into camps was not to  have a sneak attack on Pearl Harbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American citizens did not attack Pearl Harbor, you shameless apologist douche bag.  American citizens did not conduct the Bataan death March or the rape of Nanjing. America was not at war with American citizens, you stupid anti-American asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the big words isn't it? I had a hunch it wasn't Bataan because I was in the Regiment that recaptured Bataan, I guess you were at Nanking?
Click to expand...


Irrational nonsense in no way bolsters your disgraceful apology for an anti-American scumbag.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Japanese had to do to prevent America from putting their citizens and noncitizens into camps was not to  have a sneak attack on Pearl Harbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American citizens did not attack Pearl Harbor, you shameless apologist douche bag.  American citizens did not conduct the Bataan death March or the rape of Nanjing. America was not at war with American citizens, you stupid anti-American asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the big words isn't it? I had a hunch it wasn't Bataan because I was in the Regiment that recaptured Bataan, I guess you were at Nanking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrational nonsense in no way bolsters your disgraceful apology for an anti-American scumbag.
Click to expand...

Americans supported FDR's Japanese internment program. In your mind and ideas, most of rhe WWII generation were scum bags.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Japanese had to do to prevent America from putting their citizens and noncitizens into camps was not to  have a sneak attack on Pearl Harbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American citizens did not attack Pearl Harbor, you shameless apologist douche bag.  American citizens did not conduct the Bataan death March or the rape of Nanjing. America was not at war with American citizens, you stupid anti-American asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the big words isn't it? I had a hunch it wasn't Bataan because I was in the Regiment that recaptured Bataan, I guess you were at Nanking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrational nonsense in no way bolsters your disgraceful apology for an anti-American scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans supported FDR's Japanese internment program. In your mind and ideas, most of rhe WWII generation were scum bags.
Click to expand...



Only one signature is on the EO, you illogical douche.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Japanese had to do to prevent America from putting their citizens and noncitizens into camps was not to  have a sneak attack on Pearl Harbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American citizens did not attack Pearl Harbor, you shameless apologist douche bag.  American citizens did not conduct the Bataan death March or the rape of Nanjing. America was not at war with American citizens, you stupid anti-American asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the big words isn't it? I had a hunch it wasn't Bataan because I was in the Regiment that recaptured Bataan, I guess you were at Nanking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrational nonsense in no way bolsters your disgraceful apology for an anti-American scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans supported FDR's Japanese internment program. In your mind and ideas, most of rhe WWII generation were scum bags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only one signature is on the EO, you illogical douche.
Click to expand...

You are the one disparaging a WWII Pacific veteran who fought Japanese on Bataan. Look in a mirror if you want to see a real douche.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> American citizens did not attack Pearl Harbor, you shameless apologist douche bag.  American citizens did not conduct the Bataan death March or the rape of Nanjing. America was not at war with American citizens, you stupid anti-American asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the big words isn't it? I had a hunch it wasn't Bataan because I was in the Regiment that recaptured Bataan, I guess you were at Nanking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrational nonsense in no way bolsters your disgraceful apology for an anti-American scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans supported FDR's Japanese internment program. In your mind and ideas, most of rhe WWII generation were scum bags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only one signature is on the EO, you illogical douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one disparaging a WWII Pacific veteran who fought Japanese on Bataan. Look in a mirror if you want to see a real douche.
Click to expand...



You apologist douche bags keep falling back on logical fallacy because you can’t begin to defend that scumbag fdr. You don’t even try.


----------



## danielpalos

Unkotare said:


> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."


Thank Goodness FDR was a left winger.  We know what the right wing would have preferred.


----------



## Unkotare

danielpalos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Goodness FDR was a left winger.  We know what the right wing would have preferred.
Click to expand...


Yeah, liberty.


----------



## danielpalos

it is never as simple as a petition for redress of grievances, is it.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> You apologist douche bags keep falling back on logical fallacy because you can’t begin to defend that scumbag fdr. You don’t even try.


.


----------



## Mushroom




----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> So, where YOU affected by this Unko? NO probably not. It's just an abstraction, If I remember right, you are  white and Californian. You were never affected by this issue, where you? Just another liberal elitist know it all lecturing us...Go away, Captain OBVIOUS.


----------



## Unkotare

"Californian"???????


----------



## Unkotare

"Liberal elitist know it all"??????????????????


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> .


Japanese in America in time proved to be very loyal

But that was not so clear in 1942


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> Japanese in America in time proved to be very loyal
> 
> But that was not so clear in 1942


According to the Rngle Report it was clear.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> Rngle Report


I think the vast majority of Americans after Pearl Harbor would disagree with the Ringle Report

Your extreme bitterness 80 years later is a problem of your own making


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> I think the vast majority of Americans after Pearl Harbor would disagree with the Ringle Report
> 
> Your extreme bitterness 80 years later is a problem of your own making


I didn't write the Rngle Report, fdr's Dept of Naval Intelligence did.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> I didn't write the Rngle Report, fdr's Dept of Naval Intelligence did.


Quite so

And not one American in a million ever heard of it


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> "Liberal elitist know it all"??????????????????


Just because you post countless????? Doesn't mean anything.  I lived with Japanese that lived in these camps. Life goes on, life isn't fair and what is your point?


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> Quite so
> 
> And not one American in a million ever heard of it


And people complain about education in this country.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Just because you post countless????? Doesn't mean anything.  I lived with Japanese that lived in these camps. Life goes on, life isn't fair and what is your point?


How big of you to decide what other people don't have to be pissed about.


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> How big of you to decide what other people don't have to be pissed about.


I actually lived with persons that lived through the Japanese internment camps. I also know Jews that lived through NAZI Concentration camps. If you equivocate them, you are an uneducated idiot.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> ...If you equivocate them, ....


No one has done that.


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> No one has done that.


Who are you kidding?


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Who are you kidding?


I'm not trying to kid anyone.


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> I'm not trying to kid anyone.


Fooled me.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Fooled me.


Maybe because you're a fool who always feels fooled.


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> I think the vast majority of Americans after Pearl Harbor would disagree with the Ringle Report
> 
> ...


"The vast majority of Americans" didn't sign EO 9066. The scumbag fdr did.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> "The vast majority of Americans" didn't sign EO 9066. The scumbag fdr did.


They supported it


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> They supported it


He signed it. It’s on him.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> He signed it. It’s on him.


Ok

FDR is not trying to evade responsibility

So far as we know he never regretted it


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> Ok
> 
> FDR is not trying to evade responsibility
> 
> So far as we know he never regretted it


Of course not.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> Of course not.


Yes, the japanese raped nanking and bombed Pearl Harbor in a sneak attack

So Americans were understandably pissed at the japanese


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> Yes, the japanese raped nanking and bombed Pearl Harbor in a sneak attack
> 
> So Americans were understandably pissed at the japanese


US CITIZENS were thrown into fdr's concentration camps. US CITIZENS did not attack the naval base at Pearl Harbor. In fact, NONE of the people thrown into the concentration camps were involved in that Japanese military attack.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> US CITIZENS were thrown into fdr's concentration camps. US CITIZENS did not attack the naval base at Pearl Harbor.


I believe the US has already apologized to the japanese internees who were citizens

Didnt you get the word?


----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> US CITIZENS were thrown into fdr's concentration camps.



Were they routinely gang raped and killed in them?  Were millions of them slaughtered?


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> Were they routinely gang raped and killed in them?  Were millions of them slaughtered?


That's not the definition of a concentration camp.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."


.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> .


Soldiers loading innocent civilians onto trains bound for concentration camps. Where have we seen that before?


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> Soldiers loading innocent civilians onto trains bound for concentration camps. Where have we seen that before?



So to you, looks matter more than reality.

Tell me, in those other instances you are thinking of, did less than 1% die while they were in there?

Because if the death rates in those other camps you are thinking of is not anywhere close to 1% or less, then it is a false comparison.

Tell me, for an equal comparison, what was the death rate for the civilian camps that the Japanese forced all Caucasians to go into during the war?


----------



## AZrailwhale

Unkotare said:


> Soldiers loading innocent civilians onto trains bound for concentration camps. Where have we seen that before?
> View attachment 732344


You might notice that those railway cars are passenger cars and the internees have baggage.  The real concentration camp internees were packed into cattle and box cars far above their capacity and weren’t allowed luggage.  Trying to compare the two just makes you look like an idiot.  Yes FDR’s internment camps were bad and putting American citizens into them was patently illegal regardless of what SCOTUS said.  But they were far nicer than German POW camps, let alone, the concentration camps were.


----------



## Mushroom

Because here are some examples of Japanese Internment Camps, run by Japan during WWII.  And no, these are not POW camps, all of the images are of civilian detainees.











And let's compare numbers again.  In the US, they detained around 127,000 civilians.  And in those camps a total of 1,862 died.  Mostly from old age and prior health complications.

In the camps that Japan ran, they detained 130,895 people.  THe only reason for the vast majority was that they were Caucasians.  And in those camps, 14,657 died.

In the US camps, that is around 1% died.  In the Japanese camps, that is over 11%.  The worst camps were in Dutch Indonesia, where the death rate was over 12%.

And the US were not forcing the women into prostitution.  Something the Japanese did regularly.


----------



## Mushroom

AZrailwhale said:


> You might notice that those railway cars are passenger cars and the internees have baggage.  The real concentration camp internees were packed into cattle and box cars far above their capacity and weren’t allowed luggage.  Trying to compare the two just makes you look like an idiot.  Yes FDR’s internment camps were bad and putting American citizens into them was patently illegal regardless of what SCOTUS said.  But they were far nicer than German POW camps, let alone, the concentration camps were.



And not only that, not all people of Japanese descent were even sent to camps at all.  Only those in the "Exclusion Zone".  






If you were not in the exclusion zone, you did not go to a camp.


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> So to you, looks matter more than reality.
> ...


Those pictures ARE reality.


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> You might notice that those railway cars are passenger cars and the internees have baggage.  The real concentration camp internees were packed into cattle and box cars....


fdr's concentration camps WERE real concentration camps. Words have meanings.


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> ...
> 
> Tell me, in those other instances you are thinking of, did less than 1% die while they were in there?
> 
> ...


The definition of "concentration camp" does not depend on how many people die in them. Words have meanings.


----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> The definition of "concentration camp" does not depend on how many people die in them. Words have meanings.



Any comment on the horrible treatments, rapes, systematic abuse, and torture by the Japanese in their camps?


----------



## DudleySmith

Mushroom said:


> Any comment on the horrible treatments, rapes, systematic abuse, and torture by the Japanese in their camps?



He's pissed off the U.S. won WW II. He's also a degenerate fetishist into playing with feces.


----------



## Mushroom

DudleySmith said:


> He's pissed off the U.S. won WW II. He's also a degenerate fetishist into playing with feces.



You know, quite a while back I got slapped in here really hard because I actually used the translation of his name.  I said that is what I was calling him, as that is what he named himself and was still told it was inappropriate.

I will admit, he does have some decent understanding of Japan.  But it is also rather shallow, and is indeed slanted strongly towards an almost fantasy like belief of the nation and culture.  Especially in the early Showa era like this.  But with his fascination on early Showa era and apparently being an Otaku, I can only imagine he has a loop of Momotaro: Sacred Sailors playing all the time on his desktop.

And I find it fascinating that for all of his otaku-ness, I have much more respect for them than he does.  As he believes they were willing to give a total surrender before the bombs were dropped, and only provides the same recycled and unsourced claims to validate that.  Meanwhile, ignores the actual meetings of the Saikō sensō shidō kaigi {Supreme War Council or "Big Six") never make any mention of any of those attempts.  And they were voting 6 to 0 to continue the war "no matter what to the ultimate conclusion) even after the news of the bombing in Hiroshima arrived.

And in the past he has attacked the US for the oil and steel embargo, considering it to be a blockade and completely ignoring the Second Sino-Japanese War which instigated that action.


----------



## Unkotare

DudleySmith said:


> He's pissed off the U.S. won WW II. He's also a degenerate fetishist into playing with feces.


Lies. Disgusting, highly offensive lies.


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> Any comment on the horrible treatments, rapes, systematic abuse, and torture by the Japanese in their camps?


Not in contention, and has nothing to do with the scumbag fdr throwing US CITIZENS AND INNOCENT CIVILIANS into his concentration camps.


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> You know, quite a while back I got slapped in here really hard because I actually used the translation of his name. ....


A disgusting and inaccurate "translation."


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> ...
> 
> I will admit, he does have some decent understanding of Japan.  But it is also rather shallow, ...


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> ...apparently being an Otaku,...


Wrong again.


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> .... in the past he has attacked the US for the oil and steel embargo,...


No, he hasn't. Stop lying.


----------



## DudleySmith

Mushroom said:


> You know, quite a while back I got slapped in here really hard because I actually used the translation of his name.  I said that is what I was calling him, as that is what he named himself and was still told it was inappropriate.
> 
> I will admit, he does have some decent understanding of Japan.  But it is also rather shallow, and is indeed slanted strongly towards an almost fantasy like belief of the nation and culture.  Especially in the early Showa era like this.  But with his fascination on early Showa era and apparently being an Otaku, I can only imagine he has a loop of Momotaro: Sacred Sailors playing all the time on his desktop.
> 
> And I find it fascinating that for all of his otaku-ness, I have much more respect for them than he does.  As he believes they were willing to give a total surrender before the bombs were dropped, and only provides the same recycled and unsourced claims to validate that.  Meanwhile, ignores the actual meetings of the Saikō sensō shidō kaigi {Supreme War Council or "Big Six") never make any mention of any of those attempts.  And they were voting 6 to 0 to continue the war "no matter what to the ultimate conclusion) even after the news of the bombing in Hiroshima arrived.
> 
> And in the past he has attacked the US for the oil and steel embargo, considering it to be a blockade and completely ignoring the Second Sino-Japanese War which instigated that action.



Almost no histories ever mention the fact that over of third of them were not citizens, and never would be, or that the Japanese were holding 'Victory Parades' for every  success the Japanese had overseas in their invasions. and they were sending Red Cross style packages and goods to Japanese troops through out the 1920's and 1930's, until the attack on Pearl. They also never reported Japanese attempts at recruiting spies and saboteurs in the U.S. throughout the 1930's, or the Niihau Incident in Hawaii. While that doesn't make them all guilty, it does make it expedient to intern the West Coast Japanese during a wartime emergency; we didn't have time to spend years investigating all of them. And, most of the violence directed against them on the west coast was from Filipino fishermen and other Asians, and that would have continued if they remained.

 We didn't intern the Japanese in the Midwest or east coast. I have a great uncle that was interned, we are of German descent, from some of the first German colonists in Texas, around New Bruanfels and that area of Texas, and he was an open Hitler fan in the 1930's and got rounded up, though he was allowed to enlist and was sent to the Pacific, for the same reasons the Japanese volunteer regiment was sent to Europe. He never sniveled about it later.


----------



## Unkotare

DudleySmith said:


> Almost no histories ever mention the fact that over of third of them were not citizens, and never would be....


So it's ok to throw innocent civilians who are legal residents into concentration camps because fdr was a fucking racist douche?


----------



## Unkotare

DudleySmith said:


> ...They also never reported Japanese attempts at recruiting spies and saboteurs in the U.S. throughout the 1930's, ....


Not ONE Japanese American was EVER convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the duration of the war.


----------



## Unkotare

DudleySmith said:


> ....While that doesn't make them all guilty,....


Read the Ringle Report.


----------



## Unkotare

DudleySmith said:


> .....
> 
> We didn't intern the Japanese in the Midwest or east coast. ....


If any of the bullshit excuses held water, the great many Japanese on Hawaii would have been added to fdr's concentration camps.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> Soldiers loading innocent civilians onto trains bound for concentration camps. Where have we seen that before?
> View attachment 732344


You are a wart on this nation

The issue of japanese internment is settled

America admits it was wrong and has for about 50 years

Where have you been?

Polishing a rusty old banzai sword that horrible Imerial Japan soldiers used to chop off the heads of chinese citizens and Allied prisoners?

Because Japan has much to be sorry for

Your internment camp fetish is disgusting

America has gotten over that war but you just cant let it go


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> You are a wart on this nation
> 
> The issue of japanese internment is settled
> 
> America admits it was wrong and has for about 50 years
> 
> Where have you been?
> 
> Polishing a rusty old banzai sword that horrible Imerial Japan soldiers used to chop off the heads of chinese citizens and Allied prisoners?
> 
> Because Japan has much to be sorry for
> 
> Your internment camp fetish is disgusting
> 
> America has gotten over that war but you just cant let it go


Do you realize what forum this is, genius?


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> Do you realize what forum this is, genius?


Its your cryin’ towel


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> Its your cryin’ towel


Soooo....you don't want to discuss history in the history forum if it's history that makes you uncomfortable? Talk about cryin'....


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> Soooo....you don't want to discuss history in the history forum if it's history that makes you uncomfortable? Talk about cryin'....


Boring is more like it

Do you know how much the japanese are still hated in china and korea?

I bet you dont

We dont have that here in America because most people have moved on along with our history

And thats in spite of rabble rousers like you


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> Boring is more like it
> 
> Do you know how much the japanese are still hated in china and korea?
> 
> I bet you dont
> 
> ...


Bet I know A LOT more about it than you.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> Bet I know A LOT more about it than you.


You dont sound like it


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> .....
> 
> And thats in spite of rabble rousers like you


If you're scared to discuss history that makes you uncomfortable, don't come to the history forum.


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> You dont [sic] sound like it


A LOT more than you likely ever will.


----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> A disgusting and inaccurate "translation."



Oh really?

うんこたれ

That reads as "unko tare", and a literal translation is "poop head" or "poop face", and is also a word for a scatalogical fetish.

So please tell us, what is the correct translation?  Because that is the only one I am aware of.

So please correct that translation.  Because in all my decades I have never seen another one.


----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> Wrong again.



Right.  Not an otaku, yet you still use as your name a scatological fetish.


----------



## Mushroom

DudleySmith said:


> Almost no histories ever mention the fact that over of third of them were not citizens, and never would be, or that the Japanese were holding 'Victory Parades' for every  success the Japanese had overseas in their invasions. and they were sending Red Cross style packages and goods to Japanese troops through out the 1920's and 1930's, until the attack on Pearl. They also never reported Japanese attempts at recruiting spies and saboteurs in the U.S. throughout the 1930's, or the Niihau Incident in Hawaii. While that doesn't make them all guilty, it does make it expedient to intern the West Coast Japanese during a wartime emergency; we didn't have time to spend years investigating all of them. And, most of the violence directed against them on the west coast was from Filipino fishermen and other Asians, and that would have continued if they remained.



And none of that really matters.

This is the US, and all are welcome to exercise their First Amendment Rights.  If some group wants to hold a parade in honor of their "home country", then that is their right and nobody has any right to say anything against it.

So long as we are not at war with them at the time.  And in the 1920s and 1920s, we were not at war with Japan.  They were in fact still our ally then, that did not start to sour until the late 1930s.




DudleySmith said:


> We didn't intern the Japanese in the Midwest or east coast. I have a great uncle that was interned, we are of German descent, from some of the first German colonists in Texas, around New Bruanfels and that area of Texas, and he was an open Hitler fan in the 1930's and got rounded up, though he was allowed to enlist and was sent to the Pacific, for the same reasons the Japanese volunteer regiment was sent to Europe. He never sniveled about it later.



I am aware, and even put up a map of what the Exclusion Zone was.  And a great many simply moved inland themselves so they were no longer in that zone.  And they also rounded up large numbers of German-Americans and Italian-Americans.

If somebody wants to have an actual legitimate conversation on these topics, I am more than willing to take part.  But like all of those that poopface brings up, it is distorted, twisted, and almost entirely propaganda without any of the historical context.


----------



## DudleySmith

Mushroom said:


> Oh really?
> 
> うんこたれ
> 
> That reads as "unko tare", and a literal translation is "poop head" or "poop face", and is also a word for a scatalogical fetish.
> 
> So please tell us, what is the correct translation?  Because that is the only one I am aware of.
> 
> So please correct that translation.  Because in all my decades I have never seen another one.



lol 'Poop Face' is a good name for him. I'll just refer to him as Poop Face from now on.


----------



## Mushroom

DudleySmith said:


> lol 'Poop Face' is a good name for him. I'll just refer to him as Poop Face from now on.



I am to be honest rather amazed that in the years of conversation, he has never realized how much Japanese I know.  I did live there after all.

And I actually have a hobby now of making English subtitles of Japanese movies.  Which is actually rather fun, and taught me a lot about the .SRT file format.

One would think that after all the years he has seen me do things like use the Japanese words for the Big Six, or always referring to the past Emperor as Emperor Showa.   Like my repeated use of the "Early Showa Era" as a great many Japanese Historians do.  To refer to any time of the Emperors reign up to the end of the war.  And that I am not just somebody spouting off that does not know and understand the culture. I understand it at least as well as one can not born into it.

And to be honest, I find it rather insulting to the Japanese that he actually seems to believe they would have surrendered without an invasion.  Like they would have just thrown up their hands in submission the moment Allied forces were about to invade them.  I have a hell of a lot more respect for them, and believe they would have fought to the death.  And it's a shame that he does not give them the same respect.  Because I actually do give them a hell of a lot of respect as warriors and as a nation.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> If you're scared to discuss history that makes you uncomfortable, don't come to the history forum.


Ok got it

You live in your own little world of woe is me

Just you and your captive students who have to endure your rants

Too bad for them, huh?


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> Ok got it
> 
> You live in your own little world of woe is me
> 
> Just you and your captive students who have to endure your rants
> 
> Too bad for them, huh?


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> What the hell are you talking about?


You know what I mean

You have a serious fetish over the internment of japanese civilians in WWII  

Its old news to everyone except you


----------



## AZrailwhale

Unkotare said:


> Not in contention, and has nothing to do with the scumbag fdr throwing US CITIZENS AND INNOCENT CIVILIANS into his concentration camps.


Internment camps were the legal and proper places for innocent alien civilians with axis citizenship pending repatriation.  In WWII the Axis countries refused to participate in the repatriation of allied citizens for some reason.  They weren’t legal or proper places for American citizens of Axis extraction.


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> ....
> 
> Its old news to everyone except you


Everything in the HISTORY forum is, by definition, old news. Go to current events if history makes you so uncomfortable.


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> Internment camps were the legal and proper places for innocent alien civilians with axis citizenship pending repatriation.  In WWII the Axis countries refused to participate in the repatriation of allied citizens for some reason.  They weren’t legal or proper places for American citizens of Axis extraction.


CONCENTRATION CAMPS are never "proper" in the United States of America.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> Everything in the HISTORY forum is, by definition, old news. Go to current events if history makes you so uncomfortable.


It gets older by the 100th time you bring it up

Ok maybe not an actual 100 times

But it seems that way


----------



## The T

Unkotare said:


> CONCENTRATION CAMPS are never "proper" in the United States of America.


Were YOU always a TURD and a DENIER of HUMAN response in a time of WAR?


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> ...
> 
> You live in your own little world of woe is me
> ...


Why would it be woe is "me"?


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> It gets older by the 100th time you bring it up
> 
> Ok maybe not an actual 100 times
> 
> But it seems that way


If you aren't interested in history, leave the history forum. What's so hard to understand?


----------



## Unkotare

The T said:


> Were YOU always a TURD and a DENIER of HUMAN response in a time of WAR?


Have YOU always been a DENIER of the US Constitution and HUMAN rights?


----------



## The T

Unkotare said:


> Why would it be woe is "me"?


DID *I* even utter those words? --NO--. Don't put words in my mouth, nor even INFER *I* even entertained your idiotic Leftist thoughts...GOT IT CUMQUAT? In otjher words? YOPU L O S E.


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> ....
> 
> Just you and your captive students who have to endure your rants
> 
> ....


The FACTS of history are "rants"?


----------



## Unkotare

The T said:


> DID *I* even utter those words? --....


I wasn't quoting YOU, genius.


----------



## The T

Unkotare said:


> If you aren't interested in history, leave the history forum. What's so hard to understand?


I would be ENTERTAINED even IF you KNEW HISTORY...and YOU DO NOT. Get lost LOSER. Got me CUMQUAT?


----------



## Unkotare

The T said:


> ...your idiotic Leftist thoughts.....


WRONG thoughts, dumbass. Look somewhere else for a leftist.


----------



## The T

Unkotare said:


> The FACTS of history are "rants"?


FACT IS? *YOU HAVE NO FACTS* Get LOST LOSER.


----------



## The T

Unkotare said:


> WRONG thoughts, dumbass. Look somewhere else for a leftist.


Really? HISTORY REAL HISTORY is LOST on YOU.


----------



## Unkotare

The T said:


> I would be ENTERTAINED even IF you KNEW HISTORY...and YOU DO NOT....


Pretty likely I know more abut history than you, big mouth.


----------



## Unkotare

The T said:


> FACT IS? *YOU HAVE NO FACTS* ....


Wrong again.


----------



## Unkotare

The T said:


> Really? HISTORY REAL HISTORY is LOST on YOU.


Wrong AGAIN.


----------



## DudleySmith

Mushroom said:


> And to be honest, I find it rather insulting to the Japanese that he actually seems to believe they would have surrendered without an invasion. Like they would have just thrown up their hands in submission the moment Allied forces were about to invade them.



Yes. Most anybody would find this claim more than a little ridiculous.


----------



## braalian

Unkotare said:


> CONCENTRATION CAMPS are never "proper" in the United States of America.


No one disagrees with that. Everyone knows the camps existed, that they were bad, that zero Japanese Americans were ever found guilty of collusion with the Empire of Japan.

It’s taught extensively in public schools. Back in the eighties, we read Farewell to Manzanar. 

The way you present it, though, makes it seem like you’re grouping the internment camps of Japanese-Americans in with Hitler’s extermination camps or Stalin’s gulags. Not even close.


----------



## Unkotare

braalian said:


> No one disagrees with that. Everyone knows the camps existed, that they were bad, that zero Japanese Americans were ever found guilty of collusion with the Empire of Japan.
> 
> It’s taught extensively in public schools. Back in the eighties, we read Farewell to Manzanar.
> 
> The way you present it, though, makes it seem like you’re grouping the internment camps of Japanese-Americans in with Hitler’s extermination camps or Stalin’s gulags. Not even close.


I never said that.


----------



## Unkotare

A concentration camp is a concentration camp.


----------



## Mushroom

The T said:


> Were YOU always a TURD and a DENIER of HUMAN response in a time of WAR?



Only when it comes to the crimes that Japan conducted.  And the fantasy that they were trying hard to surrender before the bombs dropped because they did not want to fight anymore.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> I never said that.


Yes you are equating Hitler with FDR


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> Only when it comes to the crimes that Japan conducted.  ....


Wrong.


----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> A concentration camp is a concentration camp.



No, they are not.

In technical terms, much of Iraq had "Concentration Camps" during the US occupation.  Those were the safe zones that the Iraqis lived in.

In technical terms, the "Green Zone" in Baghdad was a Concentration Camp.  All that lived in there had to be vetted before entry, and all access into it was restricted (especially from the "Red Zone").  That was to try and keep the jihadis out of it and to protect the people living and working the Green Zone.

And the same has been done globally for well over a century.  The US did the same thing during the uprisings in the Philippines.  Setting up villages like that to protect them from the Islamic insurgents that wanted to turn the islands into a new Caliphate.  

Your grasp of history is seriously lacking here.  It is so absolutely black and white that there is almost no truth in anything you say.


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> Yes you are equating Hitler with FDR


Only to the extent that they both ordered concentration camps built and filled them with innocent people.


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> No, they are not.
> ...


YES, by definition they are.


----------



## Mac-7

Mushroom said:


> No, they are not.
> 
> In technical terms, much of Iraq had "Concentration Camps" during the US occupation.  Those were the safe zones that the Iraqis lived in.
> 
> In technical terms, the "Green Zone" in Baghdad was a Concentration Camp.  All that lived in there had to be vetted before entry, and all access into it was restricted (especially from the "Red Zone").  That was to try and keep the jihadis out of it and to protect the people living and working the Green Zone.
> 
> And the same has been done globally for well over a century.  The US did the same thing during the uprisings in the Philippines.  Setting up villages like that to protect them from the Islamic insurgents that wanted to turn the islands into a new Caliphate.
> 
> Your grasp of history is seriously lacking here.  It is so absolutely black and white that there is almost no truth in anything you say.


We need cameras in the classroom to monitor radical teachers like Unkotare


----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> Wrong.



Where is the condemnation in any topic in here ever against the actions of Japan poop head?  Because I have never seen you give any, ever.  You just deflect it and spin in another direction.

Oh, and I am still waiting on the "correct" translation of うんこたれ.  You sure screamed earlier that your name had been mistranslated.  Am still waiting on what the correct translation should be.


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> ///.
> 
> Your grasp of history is seriously lacking here. ...


Not even a little.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Unkotare said:


> CONCENTRATION CAMPS are never "proper" in the United States of America.


So where do you house enemy alien civilians?  Under international law, the country of residence is required to protect them from harm and common sense says they must be confined so they can't cause trouble.  Prior to WWII the common practice was for both warring parties to ship them home under the supervision of a neutral party or nation.  In WWII the Axis countries refused to follow that normal practice for some reason, so the USA was stuck with people who owed allegiance to a hostile power.  What is your answer oh opinionated one?


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> We need cameras in the classroom to monitor radical teachers like Unkotare


What's radical about stating the facts of history? Does "radical" = things that make YOU uncomfortable?


----------



## AZrailwhale

Unkotare said:


> A concentration camp is a concentration camp.


That's like saying a prison is a prison.  To say that you have to ignore the differences between Supermaxes where prisoners are allowed out of their cells for an hour a day and never contact another inmate and Club Feds where prisoners are treated almost like campers at summer camp and far better than military basic trainees.


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> So where do you house enemy alien civilians?  Under international law, the country of residence is required to protect them from harm and common sense says they must be confined so they can't cause trouble.  Prior to WWII the common practice was for both warring parties to ship them home under the supervision of a neutral party or nation.  In WWII the Axis countries refused to follow that normal practice for some reason, so the USA was stuck with people who owed allegiance to a hostile power.  What is your answer oh opinionated one?








						Ringle Report on Japanese Internment
					

Serial No. 01742316 30 December 1941 From: Chief of Naval Operations To: Commandant, Eleventh Naval District. Subject: Report and Suggestions regarding handling Japanese Question on West Coast by C.B. Munson, dated December 20, 1941, Los Angeles, California. 1. Copy of subject report was...




					www.history.navy.mil


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> That's like saying a prison is a prison.....


Is a prison not a prison? Should some prisons be called something else just to make YOU more comfortable?


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> ... common sense says they must be confined so they can't cause trouble.  ....


NO, "common sense" and the US Constitution say something very different.


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> Where is the condemnation in any topic in here ever against the actions of Japan poop head?  Because I have never seen you give any, ever.  You just deflect it and spin in another direction.
> ...


You have failed logic yet again.


----------



## Mushroom

In fact, here is something that many may not know.

A few days ago, Hiroshi Miyamura died at the age of 97.  One of the last two soldiers to have earned the Medal of Honor during the Korean War.

He was a nisei, a second generation Japanese-American in Japanese terminology (in common US terminology he would be a first generation American).  However, as he was born in New Mexico and were living there when the US entered the war, they were not forced to relocate.  The family remained in Gallup for the entirety of the war without issue.  And in 1945 he joined the Army, and was assigned to the 100th Infantry Battalion of the 442nd Infantry Regiment.  And after hid discharge at the end of the war, he enlisted in the Army Reserve.

Where he went on to fight in Korea.  Captured after remaining behind to cover his retreating unit, he even refused to leave the side of wounded comrades as the North Koreans had a reputation of executing wounded survivors they captured.  His Medal of Honor request was submitted while he was still a prisoner, and was the first one to be classified as "Top Secret", for his own protection.  He was only notified of the award almost two and a half years later when he was finally repatriated and the DoD finally made it public.







But he is a great example to show that not all Japanese were "rounded up".  Only those in a limited area that would not or could not relocate farther inland.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Unkotare said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringle Report on Japanese Internment
> 
> 
> Serial No. 01742316 30 December 1941 From: Chief of Naval Operations To: Commandant, Eleventh Naval District. Subject: Report and Suggestions regarding handling Japanese Question on West Coast by C.B. Munson, dated December 20, 1941, Los Angeles, California. 1. Copy of subject report was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.navy.mil


I read it and it supports my position.  It doesn't address the legal responsibilities of the American government to protect those Issei from harm and to make every reasonable attempt to repatriate them to Japan.  Putting American citizens of Japanese, Italian or German extraction in internment camps was patently illegal and a moral failure of America.


----------



## Mushroom

AZrailwhale said:


> It doesn't address the legal responsibilities of the American government to protect those Issei from harm and to make every reasonable attempt to repatriate them to Japan. Putting American citizens of Japanese, Italian or German extraction in internment camps was patently illegal and a moral failure of America.



And that even brings up the difference between what happened in the US, and in other countries.

In Germany, not only were the Jews put into camps, the attacks and persecution of them by civilians was encouraged by the Government.  Attacks upon them were not allowed, and even those who relocated could take all of their belongings and settle their affairs prior to that.

Compare that to those of other countries.  Who were simply swept up after months or years of official terror by their government.  Only to have all of their assets seized by the government, all property taken, and even what little they had taken away as soon as they reached the camps.

I find it sad that some can not see any difference between the two.  To even try and compare them is an insult to those who survived the Holocaust.


----------



## DudleySmith

braalian said:


> No one disagrees with that. Everyone knows the camps existed, that they were bad, that zero Japanese Americans were ever found guilty of collusion with the Empire of Japan.
> 
> It’s taught extensively in public schools. Back in the eighties, we read Farewell to Manzanar.
> 
> The way you present it, though, makes it seem like you’re grouping the internment camps of Japanese-Americans in with Hitler’s extermination camps or Stalin’s gulags. Not even close.



Most people at the time would have made the same decision as FDR did; hindsight is worthless in judging existential realities on the ground. When a country is attacked no one is going to tie up the legislatures for years debating pros and cons of some small issue like interning enemy aliens and  a demographic that had been showing a lot of enthusiastic support for a foreign country's war successes for the previous 20 years.


----------



## DudleySmith

Mac-7 said:


> We need cameras in the classroom to monitor radical teachers like Unkotare



He's not a teacher. Poop Face is just a troll.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> What's radical about stating the facts of history? Does "radical" = things that make YOU uncomfortable?


Your so-called “facts” are bullshit

Lying to childten by equating Hitler and FDR is unacceptable


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> Your so-called “facts” are bullshit
> 
> Lying to childten [sic] by equating Hitler and FDR is unacceptable


YOU are the one doing such equating. I have just pointed out the FACT that fdr had CONCENTRATION CAMPS built in the US and threw US citizens and other innocent civilians into them. FACT. If that threatens your hero worship of the scumbag fdr, that's too damn bad.


----------



## Unkotare

DudleySmith said:


> He's not a teacher. ...


Yes he is.


----------



## Unkotare

DudleySmith said:


> Most people at the time would have made the same decision as FDR did; hindsight is worthless in judging existential realities on the ground. When a country is attacked no one is going to tie up the legislatures for years debating pros and cons of some small issue like interning enemy aliens and  a demographic that had been showing a lot of enthusiastic support for a foreign country's war successes for the previous 20 years.


You don't deserve freedom.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> YOU are the one doing such equating. I have just pointed out the FACT that fdr had CONCENTRATION CAMPS built in the US and threw US citizens and other innocent civilians into them. FACT. If that threatens your hero worship of the scumbag fdr, that's too damn bad.


And you manage to tell that lie about yourself with a straight face

Amazing


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> And you manage to tell that lie about yourself with a straight face
> 
> Amazing


What lie?


----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> You don't deserve freedom.



Now wait a minute.  Did you actually just say that because somebody does not agree with you, they do not "deserve freedom"?

Holy hell, talk about an extremist!  That there is a perfect example of how out of kilter you are.  Everybody deserves the exact same freedoms, if I agree with hem or not.  I will even fight for the right of those that do not agree with me, as that is completely irrelevant on their rights.  And you just openly said pretty much that those that do not agree with you do not deserve them.

And you claim to be a teacher?  Holy hell, I hope it is nothing more than fingerpainting.  That is not the kind of lessons and behavior we should be teaching our children.


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> Now wait a minute.  Did you actually just say that because somebody does not agree with you, they do not "deserve freedom"?
> ...


Try reading again.


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> ...  Everybody deserves the exact same freedoms, if I agree with hem or not. ...


Oh really? You seem to have spent a lot of time on this thread arguing just the opposite.


----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> Try reading again.



I read it, and posted your entire post.

Oh, let me guess.  What you said is not really what you said.  The rest was in... invisible e-ink?

Oh, and still waiting for that alternate translation of your name.  You are the one that was whining that myself and others were mistranslating it.  Why are you unwilling or unable to give us the correct translation then?  You are the one that said we were wrong, so correct us then poopface.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> What lie?


That you are not trashing America

Which you are


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> I read it, and posted your entire post.
> 
> Oh, let me guess.  What you said is not really what you said.  The rest was in... invisible e-ink?
> 
> .....


It was in English. Sorry if that is a challenge for you.


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> That you are not trashing America
> 
> Which you are


I most certainly am not. Do NOT cast offensive accusations like that at me, liar.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> I most certainly am not. Do NOT cast offensive accusations like that at me, liar.


You claim there is no difference between an internment camp in America and a concentration camp in nazi germany

That is poisoning the minds of your students


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> You claim there is no difference between an internment camp in America and a concentration camp in nazi germany
> 
> That is poisoning the minds of your students


I did not say that. Stop lying.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> I did not say that. Stop lying.


You lie to unsuspecting children

You can even lie to yourself 

but the informed adults on this forum see what you really are

And shame on you for it

Your words:

*“Only to the extent that they both ordered concentration camps built and filled them with innocent people.”*

America did not have concentration camps


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> You lie to unsuspecting children
> ...


I most certainly do not. Cease your highly offensive lies at once.


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> ... the informed adults on this forum...


That would be me.


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> ...
> ...
> 
> America did not have concentration camps


America most certainly DID have concentration camps. Your idol fdr called them what they were himself. Go argue with your dead, racist hero if you don't like it.


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> ....
> 
> *“Only to the extent that they both ordered concentration camps built and filled them with innocent people.”*
> ...


A completely accurate statement.


----------



## BackAgain

In defense of FDR and his resettlement program for Japanese Americans during World War 2, let’s add this:

Ok. Done. 

(He was a typical liberal Democrat.)


----------



## AZrailwhale

Unkotare said:


> I did not say that. Stop lying.


Yes you did on many occasions.  You even attacked me when I made the comment that it was a false comparison by comparing Super Max prisons to Club Fed prisons.


----------



## Unkotare

Ralph Carr: Defender of Japanese Americans
					

When: 1887 - 1950  Where: Denver, Colorado and Southern Colorado    Why Important: Governor who supported the rights of Japanese Americans during World War II Biography Ralph Carr was born in 1887. His father was a miner, and the family moved around to several Colorado towns, including Aspen




					www.coloradovirtuallibrary.org


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> That would be me.


Dream on


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> Yes you did on many occasions.  .....


I most certainly did not, no matter how much the FACTS of history upset you.


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> Dream on


Again - FACT.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Unkotare said:


> I most certainly did not, no matter how much the FACTS of history upset you.


FACTS never upset me, people who try to revise history, on the other hand, do.  There was a huge difference between the German Concentration camps, the Soviet Gulags and the American Internment Camps.  The differences were both in fact and theory.  The theory was that the Internment Camps were intended to protect the internees from Americans who were hostile to them for racial or national heritage.  That hostility wasn't unusual in the USA during wars.  During WWI, German Americans were often attacked simply for having German names.  The Russian and German camps were intended to punish the inmates, that can be easily seen by the starved and sickly survivors clothed in rags when released, compared to the US Internment Camp internees who came out well fed, healthy and equipped with decent clothes.


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> FACTS never upset me, ...


They sure seem to.


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> .....There was a huge difference between the German Concentration camps, the Soviet Gulags and the American Internment Camps.  ...


The American "concentration camps" you meant to say. Any comparison has never been in contention by me. In fact, you and your buddy are the only ones to (repeatedly) bring it up.


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> ..... The theory was that the Internment Camps were intended to protect the internees from Americans who were hostile to them for racial or national heritage. ....


An idiotic and un-American lie.


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> ...the US Internment Camp internees who came out well fed, healthy and equipped with decent clothes.


The 1862 prisoners who died in fdr's concentration camps sure didn't.









						Worst of U.S. history should never be forgotten: Remembering Japanese internment camps, 80 years ago today
					

Eighty years ago, Franklin D. Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066, authorizing the U.S. government to imprison Americans of Japanese descent in U.S. incarceration camps. This was in 1942, three years before Japanese-American soldiers risked their lives to free prisoners from the Nazis’ Dachau...




					www.nydailynews.com


----------



## AZrailwhale

Unkotare said:


> The American "concentration camps" you meant to say. Any comparison has never been in contention by me. In fact, you and your buddy are the only ones to (repeatedly) bring it up.


They weren't concentration camps in name or function.  You are the one with a bug in your bonnet.


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> They weren't concentration camps in name or function.  .....


That's what they were by definition, and that's what fdr called them. Take up your argument with him.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Unkotare said:


> The 1862 prisoners who died in fdr's concentration camps sure didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst of U.S. history should never be forgotten: Remembering Japanese internment camps, 80 years ago today
> 
> 
> Eighty years ago, Franklin D. Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066, authorizing the U.S. government to imprison Americans of Japanese descent in U.S. incarceration camps. This was in 1942, three years before Japanese-American soldiers risked their lives to free prisoners from the Nazis’ Dachau...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nydailynews.com


That is a very small percentage of the 126,000 people who were interned.  Less than one percent, which was less than the average mortality rate of American civilians in 1942 which was 1.785 per 1,000.


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> That is a very small percentage.......


Well, I'm sure that made them and their families feel much better.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Unkotare said:


> Well, I'm sure that made them and their families feel much better.


Based upon the normal mortality numbers, at least that many would have died if not interned.  Oh, by the way, defense workers (Rosie the rivetters) had three times that mortality rate, accidents were rife in the defense industries.


----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> I most certainly did not, no matter how much the FACTS of history upset you.



YOU mean like the fact that your name means poop head?


----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> The 1862 prisoners who died in fdr's concentration camps sure didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst of U.S. history should never be forgotten: Remembering Japanese internment camps, 80 years ago today
> 
> 
> Eighty years ago, Franklin D. Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066, authorizing the U.S. government to imprison Americans of Japanese descent in U.S. incarceration camps. This was in 1942, three years before Japanese-American soldiers risked their lives to free prisoners from the Nazis’ Dachau...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nydailynews.com



Fact, which is just under 1%.

Actually, that is even lower than the national death rate, which is a hair over 1%.

The deaths are right on par with the national average, and is to be expected.  Care to provide anything that shows that they were excessively high, and why?


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> YOU mean like the fact that your name means poop head?


Still wrong.


----------



## Mushroom

AZrailwhale said:


> Based upon the normal mortality numbers, at least that many would have died if not interned.  Oh, by the way, defense workers (Rosie the rivetters) had three times that mortality rate, accidents were rife in the defense industries.



Almost all of them.  Just like in any other group of people in the country, by far the leading cause was simple old age.

Notice, he is screaming about the numbers that died, which is less than 1% of the interred population.  In a nation that in 1940 had a national death rate of just over 1% (1.01% to be more accurate).

I love hoe he actually makes or proves no facts, simply that he wants to imply something that is not, and hope that people believe the big lie because of it.


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> Based upon the normal mortality numbers, at least that many would have died if not interned.  Oh, by the way, defense workers (Rosie the rivetters) had three times that mortality rate, accidents were rife in the defense industries.


Well, if you're over a certain age or have a dangerous job I guess we'll just HAVE TO throw your ass into a concentration camp. You ok with that?


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> Fact, which is just under 1%.
> 
> ....


Next time you go to a funeral, calculate the percentages and write that on the Mass Card. I'm sure the family will be comforted.


----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> Still wrong.



Then give us the correct translation.  Because your name in Japanese is うんこたれ.

And you have yet to provide any other translation.

It would be like if somebody gave their name as "Herr Arschloch", and they get upset because somebody says it in English instead of German.

You are mad at my translation, fine.  I have been asking you over and over to correct my translation.  But amazingly, you never do that.  You ignore that, insist I am wrong, and do not explain the correct translation.

That is what is known as being a troll.


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> ....
> 
> The deaths are right on par with the national average, and is to be expected.  Care to provide anything that shows that they were excessively high, and why?


The families of Toshio Kobata and Hirota Isomura must have felt comforted by averages after they died of lead poisoning.


----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> Next time you go to a funeral, calculate the percentages and write that on the Mass Card. I'm sure the family will be comforted.



Once again, you are just being a troll.  And in no way show that the death rate is anything but would be expected.


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> Then give us the correct translation.  Because your name in Japanese is うんこたれ.
> 
> And....


Your ignorance isn't my responsibility.


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> ...in no way show that the death rate is anything but would be expected.


Write that on the card too. Nice touch.


----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> The families of Toshio Kobata and Hirota Isomura must have felt comforted by averages after they died of lead poisoning.



Tell me, were they shot because of their own actions?  Or simply because they were in the camp?

History shows that it was the first, they died from their own actions.

And so far, that seems to be the best you can do.


----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> Your ignorance isn't my responsibility.



You are the one insisting the translation is wrong.  Therefore it is your responsibility to correct it.

That is known as "dodging the question", something else you do all too well.

As I said, you are just a troll.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Unkotare said:


> Well, if you're over a certain age or have a dangerous job I guess we'll just HAVE TO throw your ass into a concentration camp. You ok with that?





Unkotare said:


> Next time you go to a funeral, calculate the percentages and write that on the Mass Card. I'm sure the family will be comforted.


Everybody dies, I’ll die, you’ll die.  Nobody gets out of life alive.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Unkotare said:


> Well, if you're over a certain age or have a dangerous job I guess we'll just HAVE TO throw your ass into a concentration camp. You ok with that?


You know damned well those weren’t the reasons for the camps or the deaths.


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> You know damned well those weren’t the reasons for the camps or the deaths.


That’s what you said.


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> Everybody dies, I’ll die, you’ll die.  Nobody gets out of life alive.


So we might as well throw your ass into a concentration camp, right?


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> Tell me, were they shot because of their own actions?  Or simply because they were in the camp?
> 
> History shows that it was the first, they died from their own actions.
> 
> And so far, that seems to be the best you can do.


If they hadn’t been dragged out of their homes, do you think do you think they would have had a greater or less or chance of being shot dead for standing near the fence around their yard?


----------



## AZrailwhale

Unkotare said:


> So we might as well throw your ass into a concentration camp, right?


You can try. You wont like the results.


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> You can try. You wont like the results.


Oh, you mean you wouldn't like it?


----------



## AZrailwhale

Unkotare said:


> Oh, you mean you wouldn't like it?


I wouldn't like it any more than the Issei did.  But then I’m not a enemy national in a foreign nation at war with the country of my birth AND in which I still hold citizenship.   Interning the Issei was legal, normal and proper.  Interning the Niesei was illegal, abnormal and wrong.  I’ve said it many times.


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> I wouldn't like it any more than the Issei did.  But then I’m not a enemy national in a foreign nation at war with the country of my birth AND in which I still hold citizenship.   Interning the Issei was legal, normal and proper.  Interning the Niesei was illegal, abnormal and wrong.  I’ve said it many times.


Throwing anyone into that scumbag fdr's concentration camps was not normal or proper no matter how much you worship that son of a bitch.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> So we might as well throw your ass into a concentration camp, right?


^^^


----------



## AZrailwhale

Unkotare said:


> Throwing anyone into that scumbag fdr's concentration camps was not normal or proper no matter how much you worship that son of a bitch.


I don’t worship FDR.  In fact I think he was the worst president the USA ever had.


----------



## sparky

Peeps that do not _realize_ they're subjugated in this life are already in their own _self _inflicted CC Unkotare

~S~


----------



## Unkotare

AZrailwhale said:


> I don’t worship FDR.  ....


You sure are trying hard to play the apologist for the son of a bitch.


----------



## sparky

Unkotare said:


> You sure are trying hard to play the apologist for the son of a bitch.


people can be _a**holes_ Unkotare, peeps like it even _more_ when their leader are, so what's _new_ under the sun?

~S~


----------



## AZrailwhale

Unkotare said:


> You sure are trying hard to play the apologist for the son of a bitch.


Nope,I’m just telling you what international law required.


----------



## miketx

The T said:


> FACT IS? *YOU HAVE NO FACTS* Get LOST LOSER.


I have some facts. I bought them online at www.convictfacts.com.


----------



## Ringo

PERSONALLY AND SECRETLY FROM PRIME MINISTER I. V. STALIN TO PRESIDENT MR. F. ROOSEVELT

I received your message of April 5.

1. My message of April 3 is not about honesty and reliability. I have never doubted your honesty and reliability, as well as the honesty and reliability of Mr. Churchill. I am talking about the fact that during the correspondence between us there was a difference in views on what an ally can afford in relation to another ally and what he should not afford. 
We, the russians, think that in the current situation on the fronts, when the enemy is facing the inevitability of surrender, at any meeting with the germans on the surrender of representatives of one of the allies, the participation of representatives of another ally in this meeting should be ensured. In any case, it is absolutely necessary if this ally wants to participate in such a meeting.
 Americans and the British think differently, considering the russian point of view wrong. Based on this, they denied the Russians the right to participate in a meeting with the germans in Switzerland. I have already written to you and I think it is not superfluous to repeat that the russians, in a similar situation, would in no case deny the Americans and the British the right to participate in such a meeting. I continue to consider the Russian point of view to be the only correct one, since it excludes any possibility of mutual suspicion and does not give the enemy the opportunity to sow distrust among us.

2. It is difficult to agree that the lack of resistance on the part of the germans on the western front is explained only by the fact that they were defeated. The Germans have 147 divisions on the eastern front. They could, without prejudice to their cause, remove 15-20 divisions from the eastern front and transfer them to help their troops on the western front. However, the Germans did not and do not do this. They continue to fight furiously with the russians for some little-known station Zemlyanitsa in Czechoslovakia, which they need as much as a dead need poultice, but without any resistance they hand over such important cities in the center of Germany as Osnabrück, Mannheim, Kassel. Agree that this behavior of the germans is more than strange and incomprehensible.

3. As for my informants, I assure you, they are very honest and modest people who perform their duties carefully and have no intention of offending anyone. These people have been repeatedly tested by us in practice. Judge for yourself. In February of this year, General Marshall gave a number of important messages to the General Staff of the Soviet Troops, where he warned the russians on the basis of the data available to him that in march there would be two serious german counterattacks on the eastern front, of which one would be sent from Pomerania to Thorn, and the other from the Moravska Ostrava area to Lodz. 
In fact, however, it turned out that the main attack of the germans was being prepared and carried out not in the above-mentioned areas, but in a completely different area, namely in the area of Lake Balaton, southwest of Budapest. As is now known, the germans have assembled up to 35 divisions in this area, including 11 tank divisions. It was one of the most serious strikes during the war, with such a large concentration of tank forces. Marshal Tolbukhin managed to avoid a catastrophe and then beat the germans completely, among other things, because my informants revealed, albeit with some delay, this plan of the main attack of the germans and immediately warned Marshal Tolbukhin about it. Thus, I had the opportunity to once again verify the accuracy and awareness of Soviet informants.

For your guidance in this matter, I enclose a letter from the Chief of the General Staff of the Red Army, Army General Antonov, addressed to Major General Dean.

April 7, 1945.


----------



## MisterBeale

Unkotare said:


> A concentration camp is a concentration camp.











						The End of America: Letter of Warning to a Young Patriot - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








America still has Gitmo.  Obama made the campaign promise to close it;

Even though he never had any such intention to.

As long as these types of prison exist, history has shown, they will eventually be used by governments on their own citizens.

Unconstitutional prisons are one of the ten steps governments use to go from open societies to closed societies.  We can expect the global elites to use this, more and more, once the WHO's international pandemic treaty is finally passed and put into force.


New Zealand sets up mandatory quarantine 'camps' for COVID patients​








						New Zealand sets up mandatory quarantine 'camps' for COVID patients
					

Hoover Institution senior fellow Victor Davis Hanson gives reaction on 'The Ingraham Angle'




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## DudleySmith

FDR was so horrible he was elected 4 times. lol so much for bad revisionism and fake outrage.

He got elected the first time because Republicans and their President thought it would be great to to start bayoneting veterans for being poor and annoying; the next three times he got elected because he was a great leader and turned the economy around within months of his first election, and despite severe opposition from the GOP and right wind Democrats kept many families alive during the next decade. Republicans mostly hid out in their  estates behind private armies and sniveled for the Feds to kill all the proles who objected to starving to death because of a Depression caused by rich gamblers who sucked the life out the American economy in the 1920's fabricating fake paper assets and selling them to each other at ridiculous prices, same as they're doing now. Poop Face of course thinks that was fine, and FDR was a big meanie for helping little people survive and winning WW II on multiple fronts, allegedly a strategy that is supposed to fail.


----------



## MisterBeale

DudleySmith said:


> FDR was so horrible he was elected 4 times. lol so much for bad revisionism and fake outrage.



Wow, you really have no idea how America works, do you?   


















						FDR’s secret plea to Hitler
					

The president who presented himself to the public as a humanitarian and a champion of the downtrodden went out of his way to maintain good diplomatic and economic ties with the world’s most brutal violator of human rights.




					www.jns.org
				















						Three New Deals: Why the Nazis and Fascists Loved FDR | David Gordon
					

Critics of Roosevelt's New Deal often liken it to fascism, writes David Gordon. Roosevelt's numerous defenders dismiss this charge as reactionary propaganda; but as Wolfgang Schivelbusch makes clear in Three New Deals, it is perfectly true. Moreover, it was recognized to be true during the...




					mises.org


----------



## DudleySmith

MisterBeale said:


> Wow, you really have no idea how America works, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 740280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR’s secret plea to Hitler
> 
> 
> The president who presented himself to the public as a humanitarian and a champion of the downtrodden went out of his way to maintain good diplomatic and economic ties with the world’s most brutal violator of human rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jns.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 740282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three New Deals: Why the Nazis and Fascists Loved FDR | David Gordon
> 
> 
> Critics of Roosevelt's New Deal often liken it to fascism, writes David Gordon. Roosevelt's numerous defenders dismiss this charge as reactionary propaganda; but as Wolfgang Schivelbusch makes clear in Three New Deals, it is perfectly true. Moreover, it was recognized to be true during the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mises.org



Talk about projection. You must not have heard of the Depression; all countries were trying to find ways to keep people fed. We can note all the revisionists stick to the year 1938 or before when they make up bullshit spin. Hitler didn't start attacking other countries until his economic miracle started failing in 1938, while the U.S.'s GDP was back up to 1927 levels, with unemployment down to 10% from 30%, and still climbing. FDR did a much better job than Hitler, and a hugely better job than Republicans would have. They would have just killed the most uppity of the proles and made prison slaves out of the other half who didn't starve to death, no different than Stalin's 'solutions'.


----------



## sparky

MisterBeale said:


> Unconstitutional prisons are one of the ten steps governments use to go from *open societies to closed societies.*


_free_ societies have _no_ political prisoners 

excuse me for being _simplistic_.....but it's just _that_ simple

_jmho_ Mr B

~S~


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Throwing anyone into that scumbag fdr's concentration camps was not normal or proper no matter how much you worship that son of a bitch.


^^^^^


----------



## Unkotare

DudleySmith said:


> Talk about projection. You must not have heard of the Depression; all countries were trying to find ways....'.











						FDR policies doubled the length of the Great Depression - Reason Foundation
					

Many saw Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s (FDR) presidency and the New Deal as the salvation of the American economy. In fact, recent empirical evidence by UCLA economists Harold Cole and Lee Ohanian suggests that FDR’s economic policy added 7 years to … Continued




					reason.org


----------



## Unkotare

MisterBeale said:


> .....





DudleySmith said:


> FDR was so horrible he was elected 4 times. .....


One of many reasons, yeah.


----------



## Unkotare

DudleySmith said:


> FDR was so horrible he was elected 4 times. lol so much for bad revisionism and fake outrage.
> 
> He got elected the first time because Republicans and their President thought it would be great to to start bayoneting veterans for being poor and annoying; the next three times he got elected because he was a great leader and turned the economy around within months of his first election, and despite severe opposition from the GOP and right wind Democrats kept many families alive during the next decade. Republicans mostly hid out in their  estates behind private armies and sniveled for the Feds to kill all the proles who objected to starving to death because of a Depression caused by rich gamblers who sucked the life out the American economy in the 1920's fabricating fake paper assets and selling them to each other at ridiculous prices, same as they're doing now. Poop Face of course thinks that was fine, and FDR was a big meanie for helping little people survive and winning WW II on multiple fronts, allegedly a strategy that is supposed to fail.


Some of the worst dictators of the modern world were reelected over and over again. Coincidence?


----------



## Unkotare

https://it.usembassy.gov/the-first-u-s-president-set-his-own-term-limit/
		


"many other presidents followed Washington’s example of stepping aside after two terms, reinforcing the importance of country over any single leader."


----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> FDR policies doubled the length of the Great Depression - Reason Foundation
> 
> 
> Many saw Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s (FDR) presidency and the New Deal as the salvation of the American economy. In fact, recent empirical evidence by UCLA economists Harold Cole and Lee Ohanian suggests that FDR’s economic policy added 7 years to … Continued
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reason.org



Yeah, that's entirely coprolite.

Fact is, the recovery started in 1933.  So how it could have been 7 years shorter is obviously garbage.

And it was a global depression.  The economy in Canada was still falling in 1933.

In fact, ironically China was almost unaffected.  That is until 1934 when the US passed the Silver Purchase Act, when the US government started buying up gold and silver, and a huge chunk of the money in China was bought up by speculators in order to sell it to the US government at a profit.  That caused the Chinese economy to severely contract as there was a lack of currency in circulation.  That caused China to abandon the silver standard in 1935.

France was still suffering from the effects of the Depression into 1937, and riots were frequent.

In Iceland the Depression was so strong, it lasted until 1939.

That is the problem when you cherry pick sources that are not accurate.  The Depression was global, the US was already recovering by 1933, and in many nations things were far-far worse.  Some literally not recovering at all until WWII started.


----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> https://it.usembassy.gov/the-first-u-s-president-set-his-own-term-limit/
> 
> 
> 
> "many other presidents followed Washington’s example of stepping aside after two terms, reinforcing the importance of country over any single leader."



Yes, and?  Was it a law?

If it was that damned important, it should have been a law before that.  And myself, I honestly think all elected offices should have term limits, not just the Chief Executive one.  But good luck ever getting Legislatures to pass term limits on themselves.


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> Yeah, that's entirely coprolite.
> 
> Fact is, the recovery started in 1933.  So how it could have been 7 years shorter is obviously garbage.
> 
> And it was a global depression.  The economy in Canada was still falling in 1933.
> 
> In fact, ironically China was almost unaffected.  That is until 1934 when the US passed the Silver Purchase Act, when the US government started buying up gold and silver, and a huge chunk of the money in China was bought up by speculators in order to sell it to the US government at a profit.  That caused the Chinese economy to severely contract as there was a lack of currency in circulation.  That caused China to abandon the silver standard in 1935.
> 
> France was still suffering from the effects of the Depression into 1937, and riots were frequent.
> 
> In Iceland the Depression was so strong, it lasted until 1939.
> 
> That is the problem when you cherry pick sources that are not accurate.  The Depression was global, the US was already recovering by 1933, and in many nations things were far-far worse.  Some literally not recovering at all until WWII started.








						FDR's folly : how Roosevelt and his New Deal prolonged the Great Depression in SearchWorks catalog
					

Stanford Libraries' official online search tool for books, media, journals, databases, government documents and more.




					searchworks.stanford.edu


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> ....t, ironically China was almost unaffected.  T...


What's ironic about that?


----------



## Unkotare

Mushroom said:


> Yes, and?  ?
> ...



And the power-hungry scumbag acted like every other wannabe dictator in history. He was the only piece of shit in US history to disregard Washington's precedent. We needed a constitutional amendment as a bulwark against other would-be dictators ever since and not before.


----------



## AZrailwhale

DudleySmith said:


> FDR was so horrible he was elected 4 times. lol so much for bad revisionism and fake outrage.
> 
> He got elected the first time because Republicans and their President thought it would be great to to start bayoneting veterans for being poor and annoying; the next three times he got elected because he was a great leader and turned the economy around within months of his first election, and despite severe opposition from the GOP and right wind Democrats kept many families alive during the next decade. Republicans mostly hid out in their  estates behind private armies and sniveled for the Feds to kill all the proles who objected to starving to death because of a Depression caused by rich gamblers who sucked the life out the American economy in the 1920's fabricating fake paper assets and selling them to each other at ridiculous prices, same as they're doing now. Poop Face of course thinks that was fine, and FDR was a big meanie for helping little people survive and winning WW II on multiple fronts, allegedly a strategy that is supposed to fail.


He didn't turn the economy around.  The Great Depression lingered on until WWII pulled all available men into the military and all non-whites and many of the women into the workforce.  FDR's policies EXTENDED the Great Depression for years.  He got reelected the first time because he was giving people a lot of stuff and damned the Republicans for causing the Great Depression, the second time because he was giving people a lot of stuff and the third time because he promised to keep us OUT of the European war while he was actively trying to get us forced into it to save Great Britian's bacon and the fourth time because the media actively conspired to hide his poor health from the voters and people usually don't change leaders in the middle of a war.


----------



## DudleySmith

AZrailwhale said:


> He didn't turn the economy around.  The Great Depression lingered on until WWII pulled all available men into the military and all non-whites and many of the women into the workforce.  FDR's policies EXTENDED the Great Depression for years.  He got reelected the first time because he was giving people a lot of stuff and damned the Republicans for causing the Great Depression, the second time because he was giving people a lot of stuff and the third time because he promised to keep us OUT of the European war while he was actively trying to get us forced into it to save Great Britian's bacon and the fourth time because the media actively conspired to hide his poor health from the voters and people usually don't change leaders in the middle of a war.



Nah, actually it started climbing up within a couple of months of his inauguration. I realize for the right wingers it really really sucks that working people are sub-humans and should go off and quietly starve to death until some rich thieves and gamblers express a need for cheap labor,, but the real world just doesn't go along with that dream. They need to feed their families despite the snivelings of the well off. GOP obstructionism dragged out unemployment 5 years longer than it should have lasted, and their isolationist nonsense made WW II a lot more deadlier and destructive as well.


----------



## AZrailwhale

The depression didn't affect the rich at all.  They had the resources to ride out eh bad years and make huge profits buying land houses and businesses at rock bottom prices. The middle class was who got hurt and FDR's programs did little for them.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> FDR's folly : how Roosevelt and his New Deal prolonged the Great Depression in SearchWorks catalog
> 
> 
> Stanford Libraries' official online search tool for books, media, journals, databases, government documents and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> searchworks.stanford.edu


^^^^^


----------



## DudleySmith

AZrailwhale said:


> The depression didn't affect the rich at all.  They had the resources to ride out eh bad years and make huge profits buying land houses and businesses at rock bottom prices. The middle class was who got hurt and FDR's programs did little for them.



Yes, which is why they sat around screaming for the Army to shoot those uppity proles down. We already knew that. They weren't suffering so why give a shit about the other 90% of the country? Sociopaths are always mystified by real humans.


----------



## Mushroom

Unkotare said:


> What's ironic about that?



The ironic part was that their economy largely crashed not because of the global depression, but because speculators in the US bought up so much of their coinage that they had little in circulation.


----------



## Mushroom

AZrailwhale said:


> He didn't turn the economy around. The Great Depression lingered on until WWII



Not quite true.

The Depression in the US actually started to end in 1933.  It took several more years for the economy to recover to pre-depression figures, but within 4 years it had already reversed and the country was in recovery.  That one however was particularly bad because it was a global depression.


----------



## Mushroom

AZrailwhale said:


> The depression didn't affect the rich at all.



Actually it did, primarily those that were heavily invested in the stock market.

And even those with land often lost almost everything, as with the stock crash they had no money for things like taxes, utilities, and maintenance.  And the plummeting values of property often had people suddenly become upside-down, and they simply walked away from their property.

largely, who it affected the most was those who's wealth was based on speculation.  Those who had actual hard assets though largely were fine.


----------



## The Duke

Unkotare said:


> Battling fascism and oppression around the world, and that villain fdr was building concentration camps right here in the US.
> 
> 
> Survivor recalls life in internment camp for Japanese-Americans Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ul-truths-about-japanese-american-internment/
> 
> 
> "Attempting escape, resisting orders, and treason were all punishable by death in internment camps. Guards would face little consequence for killing without just cause.
> 
> A mentally ill man in his mid-forties, Ichiro Shimoda, was shot trying to escape in 1942. He’d attempted suicide twice since entering the camp, and the guards were well aware of his mental illness. That same year, two Californians were killed during an alleged escape attempt from the Lourdsburg, New Mexico camp. It was later revealed that Hirota Isomura and Toshiro Kobata were both extremely weak upon arrival—too weak to walk, much less escape.
> 
> A handful of guards went to court for their wrongdoings but with disappointing results. One guard was tried for the 1943 murder of an elderly chef named James Hatsuki Wakasa. He was found not guilty. Private Bernard Goe was also tried after killing Shoichi James Okamoto. Goe was acquitted and fined for unauthorized use of government property. The amount: $1—the cost of the bullet used to kill the victim."


Yeah, that was bad. People lost their property and homes. Mostly working-middle class people.

FDR, LBJ, and Lincoln all were dicks! (IMO)


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> FDR's folly : how Roosevelt and his New Deal prolonged the Great Depression in SearchWorks catalog
> 
> 
> Stanford Libraries' official online search tool for books, media, journals, databases, government documents and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> searchworks.stanford.edu


^^^^^^


----------

